# Wearing this today...



## Donut

Is this the appropriate forum, or should it be in Independents ?










What is everyone else wearing today ?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## v76

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous watch, Rob!!

It definitely fits like a 'T' in this forum (would belong in the Independents too). You do know what I'm wearing ;-)


----------



## amine

And me with this today


----------



## Donut

amine said:


> And me with this today


Exquisite ! :-!


----------



## Barnaby

Great watches both! Deeply impressed.


----------



## amine

Donut said:


> Exquisite ! :-!


And so is yours my friend


----------



## v76

Beautiful Breguet, amine! Not exactly high-end, but wearing this new one today ...


----------



## Donut

v76 said:


>


Looking Sweet V....I'd keep that away from the GF...unless you want to lose another Beauty. ;-)

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## v76

Haha, all too true Rob, wouldn't want that to happen now!


----------



## Andrés

Nice pics guys. I´m wearing my RO.


----------



## amine

Andrés said:


> Nice pics guys. I´m wearing my RO.


Nice one mate :-!

Tuesday, 14/09 got this on my wrist b-)


----------



## Donut

Very nice Amine.
I'll go with this today...










Cheers,
Rob


----------



## amine

Donut said:


> Very nice Amine.
> I'll go with this today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


   i wonder when mine will arrive, i start getting pissed at my A.D :-|


----------



## Andrés

amine said:


> Nice one mate :-!


 Thanks.



> Tuesday, 14/09 got this on my wrist b-)


----------



## amine

Lange for Wednesday


----------



## v76

Some gorgeous watches, especially Rob's and Amine's ...

Again, not truly high-end, but wearing my Girard-Perregaux Classique Elegance for now -


----------



## Donut

Love today's choices Amine and V....I'm wearing this today...










(not sure it can be considered high end because it wasn't made by JLC)

Have a *GREAT* day everyone....I'll probably switch to the Fiddy to see "The Wall" tonight. :-!

Best,
Rob


----------



## asadtiger

I dont get that line Rob about that exquisite piece of horology from Blancpain not being high end cz it aint made by JLC...is that some joke I dunno about? I jut love your watch collections Rob and amine...V has very conservative beauties which hold their own in terms of beauty for sure...great choices and tastes guys...thnx so muxh for sharing


----------



## Donut

asadtiger said:


> I dont get that line Rob about that exquisite piece of horology from Blancpain not being high end cz it aint made by JLC...is that some joke I dunno about? I jut love your watch collections Rob and amine...V has very conservative beauties which hold their own in terms of beauty for sure...great choices and tastes guys...thnx so muxh for sharing


Thanks for the kind words....Yes it was a bad joke....I should just stay 
well enough away from that...tody is a Vacheron Constantin Malte Chrono 
in WG that I definitely believe is a nice piece.....Have a great day.....










PS...if there are any Waters or Floyd fans....see "The Wall" tour if you 
have a chance.....went last night it was absolutely amazing, going again 
Saturday night. :-!


----------



## amine

Such a gorgeous piece Rob  you're a lucky Boy :-!

This one for today


----------



## v76

Definitely am a big Floyd fan, pity I can't get to go :-(

That Malte chronograph is exquisite, Rob!


----------



## jobryan

v76 said:


> Some gorgeous watches, especially Rob's and Amine's ...
> 
> Again, not truly high-end, but wearing my Girard-Perregaux Classique Elegance for now -


I would definately consider that high end. Beautiful watch by the way. :-!


----------



## jobryan

Donut said:


>


 That watch is SEXY. I love this thread so far.


----------



## amine

Something understated for Friday


----------



## Donut

Amine....I'll see your Patek...










Have a great weekend.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Lencoth

amine said:


> Something understated for Friday


You wear it with the tag still on  ?


----------



## amine

Lencoth said:


> You wear it with the tag still on  ?


And the box strapped on my right wrist.


----------



## Nephro

I love this Watch-off guys! Keep it coming


----------



## amine

This for Saturday


----------



## Andrés

Today the Master Calendar got some wrist time.


----------



## ulackfocus

Late to the party - sorry. Wore the VC today to work....










.... and will wear the JLC tomorrow.


----------



## amine

Sunday's watch


----------



## AbuKalb93

Bringing this thread back to life cause i simply cant get enough of Donut and Amine's pieces *DROOLING* 

Hope thats ok with Amine


----------



## PremierCurrency

I wanna play!


----------



## Pyroxene

Wow, it would take a REALLY BIG gun to match that VC there... 

Excellent shot of an incredible, incredible timepiece! Love the way the light permeates through the watch's multi-tiered architecture and illuminates everything. 

That power reserve is demarcated in terms of weeks, yes?


----------



## drhr

PremierCurrency said:


> I wanna play!


Wow, not my cup of coconut milk, but what fantastic craftsmanship!!


----------



## amine

AbuKalb93 said:


> Bringing this thread back to life cause i simply cant get enough of Donut and Amine's pieces *DROOLING*
> 
> Hope thats ok with Amine


With great pleasure my friend 

Today's office watch:


----------



## AbuKalb93

Ever considered it in platinum?


----------



## PremierCurrency

amine said:


> With great pleasure my friend
> 
> Today's office watch:


Look at that huge pile of fake Mont Blancs!  I love that Dato! Sometime in the hopefully not so distant future, I hope to get the Dato Up/Down in PT. Another grail that I don't think I'll be able to live without much longer&#8230;


----------



## amine

AbuKalb93 said:


> Ever considered it in platinum?


The 1815 Chrono Flyback doesn't exist in platinum if i'm not mistaken, it is its sibling the Datograph which comes in a platinum version, if this is what you meant then yes i've considered that model quite a few times because of its look (black dial with white/silver subdials) and the added date feature, however when i strapped it on my wrist i felt the heaviness of the metal (and the case sits also high) and was sure it won't be a comfy daily wearer so i skipped it and bought the 1815 instead which looks more balanced to my eyes and which exhibit the same beauty of movement found in the Datograph. The Datograph imo is the king of chronographs and i wouldn't adding it to my little collection just for collection purpose as i'm still sure it won't get proper wrist time if i decide to pull the trigger now.


----------



## amine

PremierCurrency said:


> Look at that huge pile of fake Mont Blancs!  I love that Dato! Sometime in the hopefully not so distant future, I hope to get the Dato Up/Down in PT. Another grail that I don't think I'll be able to live without much longer&#8230;


LOL, they do skip a little but what do you expect from genuine fakes, wanna get some? ;-)

The pic i posted is not a Datograph, it's the 1815 Flyback Chronograph which is basically a Dato without a date function 

The Dato up & down is a magnificent piece with outstanding engineering i admit, the only issue i have with that model is its case size, i have a 17cm wrist and could pull off easily many timepieces in the 41~44mm range but i favor smaller cases nowadays for comfy wearability and aesthetics.

What else is on your "to buy list" aside from the Dato up & Down?


----------



## PremierCurrency

amine said:


> The pic i posted is not a Datograph, it's the 1815 Flyback Chronograph which is basically a Dato without a date function


 I notice that now. I looked straight at the picture of the back, and just assumed it was the Dato.


> What else is on your "to buy list" aside from the Dato up & Down?



My "to buy" list will take me likely many years to buy&#8230;.but here goes:

Either a Patek 5970 or 5270. I still do not know which I like better. And since its years before I buy one, I've got ample time to make a decision. I have to settle for a gold version instead of platinum. I bought the 5960 for my 29[SUP]th[/SUP] birthday this year&#8230;so maybe #35 might bring me a 5270. However, it doesn't bring comfort in the thought of what they may be selling for 6 years from now&#8230;
Lange Dato Up/Down in platinum
A world time watch. I've narrowed it down to the Patek 5130 or the Lange 1 Timezone. In platinum.
A split second chrono. If I get really ambitions, I'll go for the Lange Double Split. Now that thing is a masterpiece!
Disclaimer: since I just bought the tourbillon, don't expect an incoming thread with these anytime soon!


----------



## amine

PremierCurrency said:


> [/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
> My "to buy" list will take me likely many years to buy&#8230;.but here goes:
> 
> Either a Patek 5970 or 5270. I still do not know which I like better. And since its years before I buy one, I've got ample time to make a decision. I have to settle for a gold version instead of platinum. _*Both pieces are outstanding choices.*_
> I bought the 5960 for my 29[SUP]th[/SUP] birthday this year&#8230;so maybe #35 might bring me a 5270. However, it doesn't bring comfort in the thought of what they may be selling for 6 years from now&#8230; _*I pulled the trigger on a 5960P too a bit over a month ago but didn't have the chance yet to pick it up since it's on another continent (hopefully soon though). It's been discontinued recently so i told myself it's now or never, in a few years time the used market price for "some" PP models will be higher than what you'd be paying now for one in a brand new condition, so i know exactly what you mean.
> *_
> Lange Dato Up/Down in platinum.
> 
> A world time watch. I've narrowed it down to the Patek 5130 or the Lange 1 Timezone. In platinum. *If you could get your hands on the 5131J it'll complement nicely your collection!*
> A split second chrono. If I get really ambitions, I'll go for the Lange Double Split. Now that thing is a masterpiece!
> Disclaimer: since I just bought the tourbillon, don't expect an incoming thread with these anytime soon! _*Me in the same situation, incoming PP 5960P + Langematik Perpetual in platinum both at the same time and i might pick up a RG Reverso before chinese new year so i'm gonna be more sensible in '14 ;-)
> *_


----------



## heuerolexomega

Time, is a tricky thing to count on. Right now it looks like the logical choice for a perpetual + Chrono complication is Patek 5970. After all the Perpetual+Chrono is something Patek has in spades over other brands. But since the 5970 has a Lemania base movement I wouldn't be surprised if Patek comes back and uses the movement of the now discontinued 5960 on a new perpetual Chrono soon.

Lange Dato-Perpetual is also a marvelous piece all in house movement but in time when Lange comes with is own and get the recognition that deserves, then things will go different.

Like I said time can be tricky
Cheers! :-!


----------



## shnjb

I'm deciding between G-shock and Panerai today.


----------



## PremierCurrency

> *If you could get your hands on the 5131J it'll complement nicely your collection!*


I'm not willing to spend $100k on a dial. (Yet)


----------



## amine

PremierCurrency said:


> I'm not willing to spend $100k on a dial. (Yet)


LOL! (i'm with you on this one).


----------



## mark1958

I have been wearing this one all day.. first time in a month or so i selected this one


----------



## Luxurlife

Beautiful movement

Sent from my SCH-R970C using Tapatalk


----------



## AbuKalb93

Thinking about getting it for quite some time, what stops me is fear that itll keep getting a better looking dial


----------



## amine

This for today...


----------



## heuerolexomega

Today


----------



## AbuKalb93

Nice cufflinks as well


----------



## amine




----------



## AbuKalb93

So Amine, when will you let US start deciding what you wear? A poll perhaps 

Side note though, how/where do you store your pieces? that would be a nice photo



JORGE, i vote to see you with your ALS timezone


----------



## heuerolexomega

AbuKalb93 said:


> JORGE, i vote to see you with your ALS timezone


Ok here it goes, just took the pic dropping my son to school today (cell phone picks)


----------



## AbuKalb93

WG or platinum?


----------



## heuerolexomega

AbuKalb93 said:


> WG or platinum?


WG, Platinum doesn't have Luminous hands. That's the easiest way to tell them apart.

Is also true this:
The old versions of white gold don't have luminous hands either. So if it has luminous hands for sure is WG, if it doesn't have them could be either way.


----------



## amine

AbuKalb93 said:


> So Amine, when will you let US start deciding what you wear? A poll perhaps  _*LOL*_
> 
> Side note though, how/where do you store your pieces? that would be a nice photo. _*Some are stored in the display boxes in my living room for a quick access, others sit in my other properties safes i as i reside in several countries, thus allowing me to cross borders hassle free (taxes, theft, loss,...) and revisit my missed timepieces from time to time.
> *_


;-)


----------



## jforozco

I wanted to post, but it doesn't let me add any images, any idea why?


----------



## jforozco

jforozco said:


> I wanted to post, but it doesn't let me add any images, any idea why?


Ha I guess it works, this one should be better quality


----------



## AbuKalb93

heuerolexomega said:


> WG, Platinum doesn't have Luminous hands. That's the easiest way to tell them apart.
> 
> Is also true this:
> The old versions of white gold don't have luminous hands either. So if it has luminous hands for sure is WG, if it doesn't have them could be either way.


Gorgeous piece my friend, Lange tops Patek for me...theyre more subtle|>



amine said:


> ;-)


Im hoping hoping hoping one day you take a picture of your treasure chest 



jforozco said:


> Ha I guess it works, this one should be better quality


Very nice piece, its amazing how they manage to make it as thin as it is, if only the price tag was a little thinner....:think:


----------



## amine

Dusted this one off and strapped it on the wrist today.


----------



## AbuKalb93

Love it! Im actually waiting to see the new one in person


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## PremierCurrency

Patek 5960. All day and all night...


----------



## heuerolexomega

_Pateks all day !_


----------



## AbuKalb93

Any grand complications? Any plans on getting a minute repeater?


----------



## PremierCurrency

Patek. All day and all night...


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

By order of proximity - Moncler jacket / APRO (that you knew) / Rudsak gloves (+ a canada goose jacket over it).

Yes, it is currently feeling like -31C (-23F) in Montreal.

In other word, IT'S F****** FREEZING OVER HERE.

I need to plan hols in Florida quickly


----------



## amine

My sister lives in Montreal and she confirmed your saying yesterday when we had a chat via Skype 
Man, i feel for you all ;-)


----------



## shnjb

23 degrees Celsius here today. Walked around in v-neck.


----------



## jforozco

Wearing this today. Pics DO NOT do this piece justice. Got it over the WE.
1.


----------



## amine

jforozco said:


> Wearing this today. Pics DO NOT do this piece justice. Got it over the WE.
> 1.


Classic beauty congrats, you need to update your signature ;-)


----------



## heuerolexomega

jforozco said:


> Wearing this today. Pics DO NOT do this piece justice. Got it over the WE.
> 1.


Tantalum|>
Chronometre Bleu is one of the top choices on the FP Journe line up. Congrats! wear it in good health


----------



## jforozco

amine said:


> Classic beauty congrats, you need to update your signature ;-)


hahahaha, was just looking at it and was thinking the same thing!
thanks!


----------



## jforozco

heuerolexomega said:


> Tantalum|>
> Chronometre Bleu is one of the top choices on the FP Journe line up. Congrats! wear it in good health


I couldn't agree more! Thanks!


----------



## PremierCurrency




----------



## shnjb

Galactic Sushiman said:


> View attachment 1312202
> 
> 
> By order of proximity - Moncler jacket / APRO (that you knew) / Rudsak gloves (+ a canada goose jacket over it).
> 
> Yes, it is currently feeling like -31C (-23F) in Montreal.
> 
> In other word, IT'S F****** FREEZING OVER HERE.
> 
> I need to plan hols in Florida quickly


How is moncler working out for u?
I just bought one and the store was PACKED.
No idea what's special about them over north face to be honest although they look pretty nice.


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

shnjb said:


> How is moncler working out for u?
> I just bought one and the store was PACKED.
> No idea what's special about them over north face to be honest although they look pretty nice.


I spent part of my youth in Lyon, France, which means skiing in Savoie every week end in the winter, and 20 years ago it was one of the respected brand for 'skiing and looking cool' in Chamonix/in general in the Alps.

Moncler is everything but a fad, it's a great proven brand that exists since the 50s, but exploded internationally in the last years, and clearly it's the best I know for sporty jackets in environment where it's not super cold, but cold enough to have snow around.

North Face is not a bad brand for sure, but it's very generic and usually 'thick', when Moncler does stuff much closer to the body and easier to move in (perfect for skiing), not too mention 10 times better looking, and with much better material and assembly, so this explains that


----------



## busmatt

I want to play with the big boy's,









Im wearing my MP08 today, If Rarity counts towards High end, then the first production 100 hour Meridian has got it in spades.

O.K. I know it's not as good looking as some but it has got a certain rugged charm about it, just like it's owner:-d

Matt


----------



## KishanDhakan

Not really high end but a beauty !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GETS

KishanDhakan said:


> Not really high end but a beauty !


I'm not sure about that when I see the prices Chopard sell for!


----------



## PremierCurrency

I wanna play with the big dogs too!!


----------



## jasoncd

Just starting to learn to use a camera that's not also a phone, and was happy with how this one turned out for the most part.


----------



## PremierCurrency

Lange today:










Vacheron tonight:


----------



## PremierCurrency

Vacheron...


----------



## AbuKalb93

You really like that VC dont you:-d?


----------



## lazard




----------



## Steven_Cheng




----------



## AbuKalb93

Steven_Cheng said:


> View attachment 1332079


Thats gorgeous, i dont think ive ever seen that piece in person...but you have just given me an incentive


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Wearing this today


----------



## iim7v7im7

*Gondolo*


----------



## Tick Talk

PremierCurrency said:


> Vacheron...


Sweet, and love your YouTube clip as well. BUT, with the greatest of respect, please don't forget poor Monsieur Constantin! Francois' descendants were with the company longer than those of the Vacheron family, but he always gets dropped off the end...


----------



## heuerolexomega

Vacheron Constantin Overseas Chronograph SS/TI ("Deep Stream")


----------



## drhr

Hentschel's H1 perhaps . . .


----------



## mark1958

GO Senator observer


----------



## iim7v7im7

*Regulateur*


----------



## mark1958

*Re: Regulateur*

Do you own any other Chronoswiss? I am intrigued by some of their offerings. I was considering the quarter repeater at one point


----------



## iim7v7im7

*Re: Regulateur*

Yes, I also own a Timemaster Automatic and I use to own a Chronoscope.




























The quarter repeater is a handsome watch. It is fairly thick because it houses a reworked 1970s Enicar 165 (The Chronoscope did as well above but was modified to regulateur format with column wheel chronograph seconds) with a Depras Dubuis repeater module stacked on top.





















mark1958 said:


> Do you own any other Chronoswiss? I am intrigued by some of their offerings. I was considering the quarter repeater at one point


----------



## Rovelty 48

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## iim7v7im7

*Some luminous DLC fun...*


----------



## darby11

Best bracelet I've ever had

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PremierCurrency

Bought this on a whim yesterday, decided to wear it for dinner tonight. Amazingly enough, I ditched the Vacheron Constantin Tourbillon last minute to wear this one to dinner tonight...


----------



## jforozco

heuerolexomega said:


> Vacheron Constantin Overseas Chronograph SS/TI ("Deep Stream")
> 
> View attachment 1335843


Jorge,
maybe you already posted about this, but I see a change on your signature with no pics!  where are the pics of the UN Black Toro? hehe HNY!


----------



## heuerolexomega

jforozco said:


> Jorge,
> maybe you already posted about this, but I see a change on your signature with no pics!  where are the pics of the UN Black Toro? hehe HNY!


Right here
https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/toreador-lamour-lamour-t-attend-967475.html


----------



## drhr

Lange 1815 Auf/Ab


----------



## sheon

drhr said:


> Lange 1815 Auf/Ab


Congrats! Looks good in the sun!


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## PremierCurrency

Tourneau Jump Hour. I am going to do a writeup with macro pics on the General forum. After owning it for nearly two weeks, I am hereby ready to make the following statement: It is the single most accurate mechanical timepiece that has ever been strapped around my wrist. And having strapped on Patek, Lange, Breguet, Audemars, Vacheron, Rolex, Piaget, Cartier, Zenith, Braun, Longines, Chronoswiss, Franc, Girard, Jaeger, Roger, etc&#8230;.that is saying something&#8230;


----------



## Quotron

darby11 said:


> (snip)
> 
> Best bracelet I've ever had
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did you have to order the bracelet for the Deep Stream? I thought it came on croco with an additional rubber strap. It looks fantastic on bracelet by the way


----------



## darby11

Quotron said:


> Did you have to order the bracelet for the Deep Stream? I thought it came on croco with an additional rubber strap. It looks fantastic on bracelet by the way


Yes. I bought from a boutique. It looks tight on steel. I have no issues with mixing the titanium in there.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11

Quotron said:


> Did you have to order the bracelet for the Deep Stream? I thought it came on croco with an additional rubber strap. It looks fantastic on bracelet by the way












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PremierCurrency

Breguet Tradition today&#8230;


----------



## Hutcho




----------



## shnjb

PremierCurrency said:


> Breguet Tradition today&#8230;


Nice nice.


----------



## PremierCurrency

Patek 5960P























































And still my favorite wrist shot that I've ever taken:


----------



## Donut

Zeitzone...





Cheers,
Rob


----------



## heuerolexomega

Regards


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

Each time I come back to this thread I have a "I need this NOW" moment 

Thx Rob and Jorge for the magnificent pics.


----------



## PremierCurrency

Still the Patek today. Even though with all these Lange's getting posted, I'm thinking of a mid-day switch...


----------



## PremierCurrency

Patek 5960


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## Donut

I'm going with Kari...









Cheers,
Rob


----------



## ewdi

Royal Oak Dual time


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## mark1958

Have not worn in a couple of weeks but i am today!!


----------



## iim7v7im7

*Chronoswiss*


----------



## AbuKalb93

*Re: Chronoswiss*



iim7v7im7 said:


>


I find the regulator to be a really unique dial layout (or complication if one prefer). Just out of curiosity though, do you find it is a tad difficult or longer to tell the time or do you just get used to it?


----------



## mark1958

*Re: Chronoswiss*

I like the chronoswiss look.. I have been thinking about their quarter repeat but still inclined to save for an FP Journe CS


----------



## iim7v7im7

*Re: Chronoswiss*

You quickly get used to it...



AbuKalb93 said:


> I find the regulator to be a really unique dial layout (or complication if one prefer). Just out of curiosity though, do you find it is a tad difficult or longer to tell the time or do you just get used to it?


----------



## AbuKalb93

*Re: Chronoswiss*



iim7v7im7 said:


> You quickly get used to it...


Now if only GO made one from ss!


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## PremierCurrency

Lange 1 Moonphase...


----------



## KiwiRed

*Re: Chronoswiss*

Wearing my Breguet Classique:


----------



## drhr

1815 Up/Down again . . .


----------



## heuerolexomega

Vacheron Constantin OS


----------



## drhr

Aquanaut


----------



## AbuKalb93

Starting the day with a little vintage...1982 Santos from Cartier:-d. Special day today with something in the works...


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## AbuKalb93

A little Journe in the Windy City


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## Don Indiano




----------



## PremierCurrency

Vacheron 30051...


----------



## shartouh

wooo nice bregeut I like it


----------



## PremierCurrency

Vacheron...


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## PremierCurrency

It's snowing in Carolina!


----------



## AbuKalb93

Just got back from a warranty repair


----------



## Donut

AbuKalb93 said:


> Just got back from a warranty repair


WOW !!!

When I seen your name at the end of this thread, I fully expected to see a photo of your Journe, not a Blancpain. That sir is another beautiful timepiece. You are light years ahead of your age with your collecting. Congratulations and enjoy in the very best of health.

Best,
Rob


----------



## AbuKalb93

Donut said:


> WOW !!!
> 
> When I seen your name at the end of this thread, I fully expected to see a photo of your Journe, not a Blancpain. That sir is another beautiful timepiece. You are light years ahead of your age with your collecting. Congratulations and enjoy in the very best of health.


Thank you very much! I appreciate your comment!|>|>

P.S. i just realized the date is wrong -_-, gotta fix that lol


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## PremierCurrency

Still the Vacheron today. And to celebrate my birthday, I bought a Breitling!


----------



## heuerolexomega

Black Toro


----------



## HRC-E.B.

heuerolexomega said:


> Black Toro
> 
> View attachment 1384519


Wowzers! That is a stunning sport watch!


----------



## Donut

With some unintended encouragement from PC...


----------



## AbuKalb93

Wearing this for the next week, getting it some miles on a trip to NYC. Photos of boutique visits to come soon...

This one is the best one showing the dial effect. Black at the top going to navy towards the bottom


----------



## AbuKalb93

Donut said:


> With some unintended encouragement from PC...


You must wear Voutilainen everyday!! LOL


----------



## ilikebigbutts

Donut said:


> With some unintended encouragement from PC...


Really like the colour of the strap. Looks really very good!


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## ian31

Traded my DSSD with this..


----------



## PremierCurrency

ian31 said:


> Traded my DSSD with this..
> 
> View attachment 1386122


I'd take that trade 8 days a week!!!!


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## entropy96

ian31 said:


> Traded my DSSD with this..


He got the short end of the stick.

EDIT:
OMG. Donut is the unofficial "King of the High-end Forum". Starting the thread with that Voutilainen.
I hope he doesn't go after the watches on my wishlist.


----------



## shnjb

AbuKalb93 said:


> Just got back from a warranty repair


Lovely


----------



## AbuKalb93

Who says a Journe doesnt go with sweatpants and runners? Lol


----------



## PremierCurrency

Still the Vacheron...


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## kkchome

Royal Oak for me today


----------



## Luis6

Royal Oak Dual Time Power Reserve


----------



## Nutty28

*Re: Chronoswiss*

Was reading an earlier thread if JLC considered high-end.....

Well, I am wearing this today, and if this doesn't quality, i will gladly move on.


----------



## drhr

*Re: Chronoswiss*



Nutty28 said:


> Was reading an earlier thread if JLC considered high-end.....
> 
> Well, I am wearing this today, and if this doesn't quality, i will gladly move on.


Nope, you and the watch definitely get to stay as far as I'm concerned . . .:-!


----------



## PremierCurrency

*Re: Chronoswiss*

Breguet Tradition and my new Breitling...


----------



## Donut

*Re: Chronoswiss*

IWC today...


----------



## mark1958

*ALS*

at the airport.. You should be able to figure which USA coast I am from and the one i am currently at..


----------



## KishanDhakan

The King !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PremierCurrency

*Re: ALS*



mark1958 said:


> at the airport.. You should be able to figure which USA coast I am from and the one i am currently at..


Well, its 10AM in New York, and 7AM where you are. Something tells me you may be at the "L.ANGELES" time zone. By the way: NICE WATCH!


----------



## AbuKalb93

Its first glimpse of real sun...


----------



## mark1958

*Re: ALS*

Boston and San Fran so close&#8230; 



PremierCurrency said:


> Well, its 10AM in New York, and 7AM where you are. Something tells me you may be at the "L.ANGELES" time zone. By the way: NICE WATCH!


----------



## docwalleye

*Re: ALS*

Master Compressor Extreme World today.


----------



## heuerolexomega

*Re: ALS*


----------



## Vig2000




----------



## mark1958

Vig.. Cool .. I have not seen that Moinet before…


----------



## Vig2000

mark1958 said:


> Vig.. Cool .. I have not seen that Moinet before&#8230;


Thanks, it's the Mecanograph. Did a review review on it here if interested in some further reading.


----------



## PremierCurrency

Patek 5960


----------



## ilikebigbutts

*Re: ALS*



heuerolexomega said:


> View attachment 1396558


Jorge, the 5146 has taken a long time to grow on me, but the slate dial is absolutely divine.


----------



## heuerolexomega

*Re: ALS*



ilikebigbutts said:


> Jorge, the 5146 has taken a long time to grow on me, but the slate dial is absolutely divine.


Thanks mate, yes the slate grey it gives the watch a distinctive aura.


----------



## KishanDhakan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Today my power watch


----------



## PremierCurrency

Still the Patek...


----------



## heuerolexomega

Timezone today


----------



## Donut

I am unsure which side should face up ...





Cheers,
Rob


----------



## kkchome




----------



## PremierCurrency




----------



## shnjb

Obligatory pic with watch plus steering wheel


----------



## Imni

Donut said:


> I am unsure which side should face up ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


Wow!


----------



## AbuKalb93

I just love the moonphase...


----------



## mark1958

Pam 311 .. OK all you panerai haters…


----------



## AbuKalb93

mark1958 said:


> Pam 311 .. OK all you panerai haters&#8230;


I have a feeling thats going on the "sold" list once tomorrow comes around...mark my words


----------



## not12bhere

The Panerai hate will be strong, and cause great sadness. I think this forum generates a large portion of the panerai second hand market ;-) All sarcasm aside, it is a very neat watch and the diversity of the watches here is what makes this fun!


----------



## mark1958

Well if i could not take it .. i would not have posted todays selection 



not12bhere said:


> The Panerai hate will be strong, and cause great sadness. I think this forum generates a large portion of the panerai second hand market ;-) All sarcasm aside, it is a very neat watch and the diversity of the watches here is what makes this fun!


----------



## mark1958

Well not the first on the chopping block.. LOL



AbuKalb93 said:


> I have a feeling thats going on the "sold" list once tomorrow comes around...mark my words


----------



## shnjb

AbuKalb93 said:


> I just love the moonphase...


How's that new nespresso?
Is it better?


----------



## KishanDhakan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GETS

I've been in a Patek mood of late.

This the other day:



And this today:


----------



## cheesydude

first time post here


----------



## ian31




----------



## shnjb

ian31 said:


> View attachment 1417559


Nice!!!


----------



## heuerolexomega

APRO 15300


----------



## AbuKalb93

From yesterday...


----------



## ilikebigbutts

I like your style Abu. Excellent colour and pattern coordination.


----------



## AbuKalb93

ilikebigbutts said:


> I like your style Abu. Excellent colour and pattern coordination.


Thanks! I changed it back to the tan strap. It seems the dark blue strap darkens the piece so unless ive got a dark color on...its tan for me all the way


----------



## AbuKalb93

Today...


----------



## omeglycine

I'll piggyback off of your Zenith


----------



## not12bhere

New acquisition. . .


----------



## One Ping Only

Today:


----------



## kkchome




----------



## valante

wearing this today


----------



## shnjb

valante said:


> wearing this today


Wow!!


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## Darkwhite

*Bronze Age*


----------



## valante

shnjb said:


> Wow!!


do you like it mate?

for some reason i did not wear it as much as my ap now......


----------



## valante

safari day today


----------



## shnjb

valante said:


> do you like it mate?
> 
> for some reason i did not wear it as much as my ap now......


I love both the AP ROOs and RMs.
RM looks a bit more crazy so maybe that's why you don't wear as often.
One day I hope to own both as well.


----------



## Vig2000

The Mecanograph today:


----------



## valante

shnjb said:


> I love both the AP ROOs and RMs.
> RM looks a bit more crazy so maybe that's why you don't wear as often.
> One day I hope to own both as well.


true, to much attention for the RM's

this rm get more wrist time tou...



but like i said again these days mostly i wear ap's

six of Ap's in rotations.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Today and all week


----------



## valante

for some reason i've get more likes when i wear and post my ap's.

so wear my rg today then....


----------



## mark1958

MY FPJ CS


----------



## Vig2000

valante said:


> for some reason i've get more likes when i wear and post my ap's.
> 
> so wear my rg today then....


Rocking the flip flops with the rain, and the AP to boot-love it!


----------



## shnjb

valante said:


> for some reason i've get more likes when i wear and post my ap's.
> 
> so wear my rg today then....


RG all day everyday


----------



## valante

we are all excited by it, didnt we.

even just to look at the pics again make me happy......

we just have some special connection with our watch that is very hard to explain to our wifes...


----------



## valante

thanks for all the likes guys...

it make s me more enthutiastic to post more...

more of my ap will come...


----------



## valante

wearing grey theme today


----------



## AbuKalb93

valante said:


> wearing grey theme today


ROFL!!


----------



## valante

you like it brother?

here you go for more....



Safari



Black theme


----------



## Quotron

Is that the new Ultra Thin model?


----------



## valante

Quotron said:


> Is that the new Ultra Thin model?


wkwkwkwkwkk,.................

i do this alot when i want to purchase a new watch, i dont want to go wrong with them,

so i print it out several models that i think the want that i want, then try it on.

and walking and working all day with it. and see if i have love for it.

i know the wrist pressence will be different, but i give me some info enough to decide, like the color, and case shape.

its a simple way on choosing a new watch, you guys should tried it out.


----------



## shnjb

Lol funny


----------



## valante




----------



## Missilemission

(deleted)


----------



## andylliao

Nice day !!!


----------



## andylliao

Nice Day !!!


----------



## Donut

Thursday...



Friday....



life is tough.


----------



## heuerolexomega

andylliao said:


> Nice Day !!!
> 
> View attachment 1444387


You have good taste on watches !!








Lol


----------



## valante

change my panda strap today and wearing her.


----------



## Dancing Fire

Donut said:


> Thursday...
> 
> 
> 
> Friday....
> 
> 
> 
> life is tough.


Yes, Donut...I feel sorry for you..:--d


----------



## andylliao

heuerolexomega said:


> You have good taste on watches !!
> View attachment 1444801
> 
> 
> Lol


Thanks. The more I wear it the more I love it.


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## AbuKalb93

Invited to my first watch enthusiasts G2G...

Thought I'd rock the Journe pocket square as well! Do you notice how mirrored the dial looks?


----------



## incontrol

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## kvelertak

Donut said:


> Thursday...
> 
> 
> 
> Friday....
> 
> 
> 
> life is tough.


I'm not good with Pateks, which reference is this? Probably one of the best looking watches I've ever seen.


----------



## mark1958

The Patek is the 5164 Time Travel. I almost pulled the trigger on that one. I agonized over that Patek and the ALS timezone1 and went with the later.


----------



## Quotron

kvelertak said:


> I'm not good with Pateks, which reference is this? Probably one of the best looking watches I've ever seen.


Patek Philippe ref.5970


----------



## mark1958

I apologize i thought you were referring to the previous patek



mark1958 said:


> The Patek is the 5164 Time Travel. I almost pulled the trigger on that one. I agonized over that Patek and the ALS timezone1 and went with the later.


----------



## AbuKalb93

Pictures from today's G2G...
Mine and a fellow WUS member...


----------



## Donut

AbuKalb93 said:


> Pictures from today's G2G...
> Mine and a fellow WUS member...


Just an incredibly beautiful Journe...so wonderful to see it in the metal...Thanks for bringing it out, I hope you had a good time...it was very nice to meet you. (and your watch)


----------



## heuerolexomega

note: I never imagined that I would love this watch that much. Its simply beautiful !


----------



## Donut




----------



## AbuKalb93

I think it is about time we see Donut posting pictures of a Journe, dont you?


----------



## mark1958

Go Panoreserve


----------



## AbuKalb93

That GO is the only non-Journe piece im aiming for... Just brilliant in every way


----------



## Crunchy




----------



## mark1958

AK93--Which will come next… the GO or another FPJ?


----------



## AbuKalb93

mark1958 said:


> AK93--Which will come next&#8230; the GO or another FPJ?


FPJ of course! unless im faced with a financial disaster or my patience runs out LOL


----------



## shnjb

Crunchy said:


>


Drool.......


----------



## Donut

I believe I started this thread with this watch....hope nobody minds seeing it again...





Cheers,
Rob


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## Crunchy

heuerolexomega said:


> View attachment 1449863


This is like the most elegant watch I ever seen...


----------



## ryanb741

heuerolexomega said:


> View attachment 1448450
> 
> View attachment 1448451
> 
> 
> note: I never imagined that I would love this watch that much. Its simply beautiful !


Goodness me that is stunning. Congratulations on your excellent taste - I would be proud to own that.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

ryanb741 said:


> Goodness me that is stunning. Congratulations on your excellent taste - I would be proud to own that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Thanks Mate for your kind remarks; indeed a special watch.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Crunchy said:


> This is like the most elegant watch I ever seen...


Thanks Crunchy, I have to admit that RM has grown on me mate


----------



## lmcgbaj

heuerolexomega said:


> View attachment 1449863


Wow Jorge. Looks amazing. I keep coming back to that Saxonia.


----------



## omeglycine

Donut said:


> I believe I started this thread with this watch....hope nobody minds seeing it again... http://s9.photobucket.com/user/Donut13/media/Kari/DSC_0052.jpg.html http://s9.photobucket.com/user/Donut13/media/Kari/DSC_0055.jpg.html Cheers, Rob


I don't know how one could ever tire of seeing that watch.

From your posts I see you as a humble, down-to-earth and thoughtful poster with a great perspective on many things, and I wish you continued success and many more wonderful additions to your collection.


----------



## Nocturnal

What an unblemished beauty of a timepiece that is.


----------



## Nocturnal

heuerolexomega said:


> View attachment 1449863


That is one of 2 grail watches I desire along with the Leman Aqua Lung from Blancpain. What a stunner. Horological eloquence epitomised. Congratulations on having it and I wish you all the best as you augment your splendid collection.


----------



## AbuKalb93

omeglycine said:


> I don't know how one could ever tire of seeing that watch.
> 
> From your posts I see you as a humble, down-to-earth and thoughtful poster with a great perspective on many things, and I wish you continued success and many more wonderful additions to your collection.


I was fortunate to meet the guy and you sure got that right! The man is a real joy to talk to.


----------



## heuerolexomega

lmcgbaj said:


> Wow Jorge. Looks amazing. I keep coming back to that Saxonia.





Nocturnal said:


> That is one of 2 grail watches I desire along with the Leman Aqua Lung from Blancpain. What a stunner. Horological eloquence epitomised. Congratulations on having it and I wish you all the best as you augment your splendid collection.


Thanks Mates for those nice comments. I really believe that the Saxonia Thin is the ultimate strict dress watch.

Regards


----------



## heuerolexomega

Breguet


----------



## valante

Nice.....pure class.....



Crunchy said:


>


----------



## valante

heuerolexomega said:


> View attachment 1449863


i always amaze how such simplicity can become so beautiful and elegant.

nice watch man,


----------



## heuerolexomega

valante said:


> i always amaze how such simplicity can become so beautiful and elegant.
> 
> nice watch man,


Thanks, I think that the fact that such a simple watch can carry all that elegance and beauty is what hunts me when I see it.

Regards


----------



## mark1958

GO … Chronometer


----------



## Donut

omeglycine said:


> I don't know how one could ever tire of seeing that watch.
> 
> From your posts I see you as a humble, down-to-earth and thoughtful poster with a great perspective on many things, and I wish you continued success and many more wonderful additions to your collection.





AbuKalb93 said:


> I was fortunate to meet the guy and you sure got that right! The man is a real joy to talk to.


LOL....OK you guys are way too nice....you are making me blush....I'm just a guy with a terrible watch addiction...you really shouldn't encourage such deviant behavior.

Thanks for your kindness.

Best,
Rob


----------



## Vig2000

She's back after her spa treatment at SGUS; my, how I missed her:


----------



## shnjb

Vig2000 said:


> She's back after her spa treatment at SGUS; my, how I missed her:


That is a large watch


----------



## heuerolexomega

PP 5712


----------



## ryanb741

I'll play (quick iPhone pic from office). H Moser & Cie Mayu special release


----------



## mark1958

Back to the FPJ today


----------



## Vig2000

ryanb741 said:


> I'll play (quick iPhone pic from office). H Moser & Cie Mayu special release


Drooling for a Moser! Very nice.


----------



## lmcgbaj

heuerolexomega said:


> PP 5712
> 
> View attachment 1451986


Jorge,

Two questions:

1. Those pics are amazing for a phone. What phone are you using?
2. How does the 5712 wear in comparison to the 15300? I know the AP case and bracelet are thicker then that PP. Does the 5712 feel just as sturdy as the AP?

Cheers,
George


----------



## ryanb741

mark1958 said:


> Back to the FPJ today





Vig2000 said:


> Drooling for a Moser! Very nice.


Thank you  That was a quick and dirty pic which doesn't do the watch justice - I will try and get better pics this weekend

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

lmcgbaj said:


> Jorge,
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Those pics are amazing for a phone. What phone are you using?
> 2. How does the 5712 wear in comparison to the 15300? I know the AP case and bracelet are thicker then that PP. Does the 5712 feel just as sturdy as the AP?
> 
> Cheers,
> George


George, 
1) is my new cell phone "Galaxy Notebook 3" better pics than my previous (iPhone 5)

2) The 5712 is thinner has a light feel on the wrist. So I will say that the AP is sturdier than the 5712. Sometimes I rather have the classy feel of the 5712 and sometimes I prefer the sturdy feel of the AP. I feel lucky that I have both alternatives available.

I hope it helps

Cheers


----------



## lmcgbaj

heuerolexomega said:


> George,
> 1) is my new cell phone "Galaxy Notebook 3" better pics than my previous (iPhone 5)
> 
> 2) The 5712 is thinner has a light feel on the wrist. So I will say that the AP is sturdier than the 5712. Sometimes I rather have the classy feel of the 5712 and sometimes I prefer the sturdy feel of the AP. I feel lucky that I have both alternatives available.
> 
> I hope it helps
> 
> Cheers


Thanks.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Black Toro


----------



## shnjb

You are quite the photographer!!


----------



## jcc5024

Beautiful Moser. Saw them for the first time in person on my last trip to Vegas. Definitely on the wish list.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## docwalleye

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000

Nice, one of my favorite Parmigianis!



docwalleye said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbuKalb93

New phone, time to go wild!


----------



## AbuKalb93




----------



## Bidle

Just watched through this complete thread. There are so manny beautiful watches some even more stunning than others. Also very nice photo's, thx for sharing!


----------



## heuerolexomega

Patek today


----------



## Orsoni

Mid-lower high-end


----------



## Donut




----------



## AbuKalb93




----------



## ilikebigbutts

Donut said:


>


I love those lugs. And the dial is so tidy. Much nicer than most Patek chronos IMHO.


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## AbuKalb93

Who says you need to have 8 Journe pieces to be a fan...I think I do a good job at my age and Bleu. 
Im not even obsessed haha...*sweats laughing*


----------



## Bidle

AbuKalb93 said:


> Who says you need to have 8 Journe pieces to be a fan...I think I do a good job at my age and Bleu.
> Im not even obsessed haha...*sweats laughing*


Nice collection of goodies!! 
And with any age one is very fortunate to be able to own a wonderful piece like yours!!

What is exactly within the book is it also for sale?


----------



## AbuKalb93

Thanks!!!

Its a book about Journe's collection of pocket watches. He had an exhibit a couple years back displaying them. The book is a very limited, rare piece that is discontinued and was only obtainable via boutiques and close retailers, if one is lucky enough. 

Next to that is the private collection catalogue and then the current collection catalogue (courtesy of my AD)...then a notebook and then a pocket square, mousepad and box that Journe uses to sometimes return pieces from factory


----------



## Donut

AbuKalb93 said:


> Who says you need to have 8 Journe pieces to be a fan...I think I do a good job at my age and Bleu.
> Im not even obsessed haha...*sweats laughing*


It looks like an alter..but you'd expect that from his biggest disciple.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## AbuKalb93

Donut said:


> It looks like an alter..but you'd expect that from his biggest disciple.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


Thank you! Very proud about it as well!

I was upset cause I forgot to add my Journe eye loupe to the picture but its ok cause its in one of my earlier pics.

Expecting something very special next week....very very special ; D


----------



## mark1958

*Dornbluth 99.3*







The choice i made today


----------



## Vig2000

*Re: Dornbluth 99.3*

Very nice, that's my favorite DDS!



mark1958 said:


> View attachment 1470372
> The choice i made today


----------



## AbuKalb93

Yea im pretty much a one watch guy right now...


----------



## davidtsee




----------



## Don Indiano

The Aéronavale today; the Classique will get wrist time tomorrow!

Cheers,
Don


----------



## omeglycine

Don Indiano said:


> The Aéronavale today; the Classique will get wrist time tomorrow! http://www.donindiano.net/photodesc/?viewFile=/pictures/watches/breguet_duo_on_box.jpg Cheers, Don


2 stunners! Haven't seen the XX in blue before.


----------



## drhr

Quintus Auf/Ab . . .


----------



## Vig2000

The Moinet today:


----------



## AbuKalb93

Just got this in today...


----------



## mark1958

Did you get another timepiece or are you referring to the book?



AbuKalb93 said:


> Just got this in today...
> 
> View attachment 1474328


----------



## AbuKalb93

The book...haha 
But to me im just as happy!


----------



## Bidle

AbuKalb93 said:


> The book...haha
> But to me im just as happy!


Nice!!

I know exactly what you mean. Sometimes I get small things from a brand and can be very happy with it. It just makes it even more complete. 
Enjoy it.


----------



## shnjb

Abu what will you do when you meet mr journe and he's an ....... to you?


----------



## AbuKalb93

shnjb said:


> Abu what will you do when you meet mr journe and he's an ....... to you?


From what I hear, I expect it and could not care any less. He's got a mixed personality and im only interested in his mind and watches...im not there to be his friend lol I just admire his passion and pursuit. If hes nice then awesome! If hes an .... then ill expect it and still like his watches. No one is perfect mate.


----------



## shnjb

AbuKalb93 said:


> From what I hear, I expect it and could not care any less. He's got a mixed personality and im only interested in his mind and watches...im not there to be his friend lol I just admire his passion and pursuit. If hes nice then awesome! If hes an .... then ill expect it and still like his watches. No one is perfect mate.


Meh.
IMO, they're just watches. He's not a Nobel laureate n he's not Steve jobs.
He should be nice to his customers.


----------



## AbuKalb93

shnjb said:


> Meh.
> IMO, they're just watches. He's not a Nobel laureate n he's not Steve jobs.
> He should be nice to his customers.


Hes better than steve jobs lol. Actually they share the same personality. Steve was a big ....to his employees as well. I think all geniuses were


----------



## music_healing

Still slowly appreciating this Seiko ..

Seiko SH 100th Anniversary no 007/039 SCQE001

Untitled by DRW's Daddy, on Flickr

Untitled by DRW's Daddy, on Flickr

Seiko Hattori by DRW's Daddy, on Flickr

Untitled by DRW's Daddy, on Flickr

Sincerely
William


----------



## not12bhere

shnjb said:


> Meh.
> IMO, they're just watches. He's not a Nobel laureate n he's not Steve jobs.
> He should be nice to his customers.


I really enjoy AK93's passion for FPJ, but I have to say J's approach to his customers sounds borderline reprehensible. If his passion is making the watches he would like to make regardless of the market, maybe a little appreciation to people like AK93 who make that possible for him is in line. In the high-end watch purchasing process, things like the attitude towards customers of the person of namesake for the manufacture should be a consideration in the purchase, at least to me.


----------



## GETS

AbuKalb93 said:


> Hes better than steve jobs lol. Actually they share the same personality. Steve was a big ....to his employees as well. I think all geniuses were


I'm a genius, an employer of 3,000 people, and I'm lovely!

Picture taken on this sunny day in England:


----------



## AbuKalb93

GETS said:


> I'm a genius, an employer of 3,000 people, and I'm lovely!
> 
> Im sure you are but are you a GPHG award winning watchmaker from France? Lol


----------



## PremierCurrency

Patek 5960P. Wow, my first post in a while!


----------



## shnjb

PremierCurrency said:


> Patek 5960P. Wow, my first post in a while!


The car ain't bad either


----------



## drhr

jumbo's been idle for awhile . . .


----------



## AbuKalb93

I think the Jumbo is the most iconic AP ever. If one is a purist, then no exception. My only problem is it looked funny on my wrist lol. Oh and the price...


----------



## drhr

AbuKalb93 said:


> I think the Jumbo is the most iconic AP ever. If one is a purist, then no exception. My only problem is it looked funny on my wrist lol. Oh and the price...


Thx! The basic RO is the only AP I could see having actually. Just glad that it looks ok on my wrist, at least to me . . .


----------



## drhr

AbuKalb93 said:


> I think the Jumbo is the most iconic AP ever. If one is a purist, then no exception. My only problem is it looked funny on my wrist lol. Oh and the price...


Thx! The basic RO is the only AP I could see having actually. Just glad that it looks ok on my wrist, at least to me . . .


----------



## GETS

Annual Calendar today. Picture taken within the last hour:


----------



## drhr

GETS said:


> Annual Calendar today. Picture taken within the last hour:


Love that dial color GETS! Is it grey, blue or a combo of both? Whatever, it draws me in . . .


----------



## lmcgbaj

drhr said:


> jumbo's been idle for awhile . . .


 Please PM me when you are selling this one.


----------



## drhr

lmcgbaj said:


> Please PM me when you are selling this one.


Wait, you have a 300, a 400 is incoming and you want a 202, too? A tad greedy, are we (like me and Reversos)? Though I must say I do agree with your taste ;-) . . .


----------



## lmcgbaj

drhr said:


> Wait, you have a 300, a 400 is incoming and you want a 202, too? A tad greedy, are we (like me and Reversos)? Though I must say I do agree with your taste ;-) . . .


LOL. I will not keep both 300 and 400. I just can't make up my mind. 
The 202 is something else. That movement. .


----------



## GETS

drhr said:


> Love that dial color GETS! Is it grey, blue or a combo of both? Whatever, it draws me in . . .


Thanks,

The dial is anthracite.

Wearing this today:


----------



## incontrol

HAGWE All


----------



## gulfstreamg650

This is what I want my next Panerai to look like. eeow.com/elite-luxury-companion-14270


----------



## Vig2000

gulfstreamg650 said:


> This is what I want my next Panerai to look like. eeow.com/elite-luxury-companion-14270


Very nice! The watch is alright, too.


----------



## Contaygious

If pml isn't high end then here is my last pic


----------



## AbuKalb93

Who said PML is not high end? -_-

Here was mine for the day..









Yes that's a panda in the back...so what?


----------



## Contaygious

Ha I'm new and all I saw at first glance was pateks!


----------



## Luis6




----------



## Vig2000

BP today; love that Flinque dial:


----------



## KishanDhakan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iim7v7im7

Treated myself to two new watches this week for my birthday....wearing this one today.


----------



## Omjlc

iim7v7im7 said:


> Treated myself to two new watches this week for my birthday....wearing this one today.


Welcome back Bob.


----------



## 1lucbesson




----------



## heuerolexomega

iim7v7im7 said:


> Treated myself to two new watches this week for my birthday....wearing this one today.


I predicted that 15400. Congrats !!
And Welcome back !
Kudos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iim7v7im7

Thanks guys...I will contribute when I feel as if I have something to add


----------



## mark1958

Took the photo last week but wearing today


----------



## AbuKalb93

Likewise Mark


----------



## Watcheroo

Just picked this one up. Couldn't be happier!

















Cheers!


----------



## malioil

AbuKalb93 said:


> Likewise Mark
> View attachment 1504178


Nice passport, and nice watch


----------



## PremierCurrency

Vacheron Constantin Openworked Tourbillon


----------



## Coern

Picked this up two weeks ago, couldn't be happier!


----------



## thumos

My trusty Reverso Squadra!


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## docwalleye




----------



## seanwontreturn

I'd be worried about hands being chopped off walking in the street at night wearing this thing&#8230;



PremierCurrency said:


> Vacheron Constantin Openworked Tourbillon


----------



## Contaygious




----------



## jasoncd

Borrowed this from my pops, hoping to quell the urge for a new piece a bit by playing with something new. It's not working!

I didn't want to mess with sizing the bracelet, so threw on a horrible strap. No idea on model, think it's about 12 years old.


----------



## kkchome

Going with Overseas Chronometer 42042 today. I'm really smitten with this watch. Understated and super thin. I think I actually prefer it to my royal oak.


----------



## heuerolexomega

My last acquisition

5960P









Good way to say goodbye .... Well not entirely 
I' ll be around but no more watches for me

Regards


----------



## drhr

heuerolexomega said:


> My last acquisition
> 
> 5960P
> 
> View attachment 1520074
> 
> 
> Good way to say goodbye .... Well not entirely
> I' ll be around but no more watches for me
> 
> Regards


Very nice Jorge, hope to be joining you shortly . . .


----------



## plastique999

kkchome said:


> Going with Overseas Chronometer 42042 today. I'm really smitten with this watch. Understated and super thin. I think I actually prefer it to my royal oak.


Just have to love the Maltese cross bezel.

Sent from my 16M


----------



## abzack

Sea-Hawk for Monday.


----------



## plastique999

jasoncd said:


> Borrowed this from my pops, hoping to quell the urge for a new piece a bit by playing with something new. It's not working!
> 
> I didn't want to mess with sizing the bracelet, so threw on a horrible strap. No idea on model, think it's about 12 years old.


Looks like a Breguet Marine
Beautiful watch

Sent from my 16M


----------



## phosfiend

kkchome said:


> Going with Overseas Chronometer 42042 today. I'm really smitten with this watch. Understated and super thin. I think I actually prefer it to my royal oak.


Killer, killer watch. Super smitten by this model. The new ones are nice, but the numerals are a mistake IMHO. I must lurk on Chrono24 every other week hunting one of these. This one looks perfect!


----------



## kkchome

Make sure you hold out for a good one. Mine was a bit rough and the trip to the spa was expensive. In hindsight it would have been better to pay a bit more upfront, although this one was full set/ box & papers.



phosfiend said:


> Killer, killer watch. Super smitten by this model. The new ones are nice, but the numerals are a mistake IMHO. I must lurk on Chrono24 every other week hunting one of these. This one looks perfect!


----------



## Moloch

heuerolexomega said:


> My last acquisition
> 
> 5960P
> 
> Good way to say goodbye .... Well not entirely
> I' ll be around but no more watches for me
> 
> Regards


I got the same plan. Waiting on 5960A and calling it a day. Still might divest myself of some other pieces and consolidate but nothing major like Patek.


----------



## AbuKalb93

Summer vacation officially started and I thought id take my blancpain so it can catch up on some wrist time for the next 2 months


----------



## mark1958

I have been traveling for over two weeks-- home in between for 2 days. I wore a Muhle Glashutte seebattallon GMT during my two trips. This was perfect for my trip to CHina. The 24h second time zone was great for keeping track of home time. The lighter titanium and the water resistance was great for the hot humid weather and during the free time was hiking and rain was threatening. The relative low price also made me worry less while being in a foreign land. Now that i am back.. before additional trips..going through my collection-- each day a different selection. Usually i wear the same watch for 2 to 3 days.



AbuKalb93 said:


> Summer vacation officially started and I thought id take my blancpain so it can catch up on some wrist time for the next 2 months
> 
> View attachment 1525325


----------



## AbuKalb93

So I stopped by Swiss Finetiming today and look what I talked my mother into walking out with...








Slowly turning her into a WIS


----------



## mark1958

You should have talked her into a Journe&#8230;. and then you could borrow it 



AbuKalb93 said:


> So I stopped by Swiss Finetiming today and look what I talked my mother into walking out with...
> View attachment 1527829
> 
> 
> Slowly turning her into a WIS


----------



## AbuKalb93

mark1958 said:


> You should have talked her into a Journe&#8230;. and then you could borrow it


I would have, however that would have made me selfish. The AP has much better status presence than a Journe and for a non-wis such as Mom...I think its the better choice. Maybe one day ill get her the Journe...who knows


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## WilyB

When in Paris, do as the Parisians... ;-)

Tantalum and pink gold, 1990 vintage. My daily from 1990 till the new century.


----------



## AbuKalb93

WilyB said:


> When in Paris, do as the Parisians... ;-)
> 
> Tantalum and pink gold, 1990 vintage. My daily from 1990 till the new century.


gorgeous!


----------



## kkchome

Love it!



WilyB said:


> When in Paris, do as the Parisians... ;-)
> 
> Tantalum and pink gold, 1990 vintage. My daily from 1990 till the new century.


----------



## kkchome

Happy Father's Day


----------



## Crunchy

heuerolexomega said:


> View attachment 1528307


Thats fantastic! Awaiting your review thread!


----------



## heuerolexomega

Crunchy said:


> Thats fantastic! Awaiting your review thread!


Thanks Crunchy, and maybe you are right and should post a thread, I guess I am getting lazy or old or both LoL


----------



## abzack




----------



## PremierCurrency

Breguet Tradition tonight...


----------



## Watcheroo

A few pics in different lighting

























Cheers.


----------



## abzack




----------



## Nutty28

This today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## denmanproject




----------



## friedymeister

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meth68

Watcheroo, amazing pics, such a great looking AP.



Watcheroo said:


> A few pics in different lighting
> 
> View attachment 1533142
> 
> 
> View attachment 1533143
> 
> 
> View attachment 1533144
> 
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Watcheroo

meth68 said:


> Watcheroo, amazing pics, such a great looking AP.


Thank you sir.

Here's another one


----------



## GETS

On my way to work this morning:


----------



## omeglycine

GETS said:


> On my way to work this morning: http://s1199.photobucket.com/user/GETTS1/media/IMG_2235_zps45088784.jpg.html


I also wore my big date, 2 register chrono today. Just a little lower league than yours!


----------



## denmanproject

I am really digging this watch! b-) finding more and more things I like about it everyday


----------



## PremierCurrency

Happy 4th of July!!!


----------



## shnjb

USA USA


----------



## omeglycine

shnjb said:


> USA USA


How'd you get your hands on the first ceramic Pepsi in steel? Lucky! Lol


----------



## PremierCurrency




----------



## meth68

Please stop, it's hurting my feelings now lol



Watcheroo said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> Here's another one


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## shnjb

heuerolexomega said:


> View attachment 1555308


Does this watch feel like a sporty watch on the wrist?


----------



## heuerolexomega

shnjb said:


> Does this watch feel like a sporty watch on the wrist?


Its basically a dressed watch with a sporty nature.


----------



## mark1958

As of yesterday!


----------



## shnjb

mark1958 said:


> As of yesterday!


Is the watch larger than the base Aquanut?


----------



## lmcgbaj




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend




----------



## docwalleye

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

jumbo today . . .


----------



## docwalleye

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snuggie

Couple Shot.


----------



## abzack

Just arrived this afternoon... Zenith El Primero Rainbow


----------



## mark1958

FP Journe


----------



## mark1958

FP Journe


----------



## tempocalypse

GO Panograph


----------



## drhr

1815


----------



## KishanDhakan

JLC Sun Moon 8 Days PR...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack




----------



## Vig2000

It's a Louis Moinet type of day today.


----------



## mark1958

Great you got it.. congrats!1



Vig2000 said:


> It's a Louis Moinet type of day today.


----------



## lmcgbaj

*Borderline but whatever.... *:roll:


----------



## Vig2000

mark1958 said:


> Great you got it.. congrats!1


Thanks, I love how it's the epitome of steampunk. Moinet really knows how to design 'em.


----------



## mark1958

Yes it is gorgeous. I love their designs. I am selling my new Geograph only because it is too big on me at 47mm.. 
Imcbgal I like that IWC



Vig2000 said:


> Thanks, I love how it's the epitome of steampunk. Moinet really knows how to design 'em.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack




----------



## lmcgbaj

mark1958 said:


> Imcgbaj I like that IWC


Thanks Mark.

Regards
George

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmcgbaj

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not many people can pull off RG as good as you Jorge. I tried it and it did not look so great on my gorilla arms. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## PremierCurrency

Breguet Tradition...


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1958

Jorge isn't it a bit early for a Guinness


----------



## mark1958

patek 5164


----------



## heuerolexomega

mark1958 said:


> Jorge isn't it a bit early for a Guinness


Lol, I don't work Fridays so it's actually perfect !
Cheers !


----------



## Don Indiano

Decidedly in the mood for some Classique today







Interesting how the color looks like rose gold in this photo. It's YG actually.
Cheers, Don


----------



## renovar

keeping the Breguet theme going...


----------



## AbuKalb93

Vintage Omega this morning. Saudi Arabian market limited piece


----------



## docwalleye

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

docwalleye said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beautiful case


----------



## docwalleye

plastique999 said:


> That's a beautiful case


Thanks Plastique...I enjoy this piece as something different for sure.


----------



## plastique999

docwalleye said:


> Thanks Plastique...I enjoy this piece as something different for sure.


Dang it! Now you have me looking at Parmigiani Kalpas. Don't know much about Parmigianis, if you care to shed some light.


----------



## abzack




----------



## drhr

Been a little while . . .


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## renovar

Short power reserve gives me an excuse...


----------



## mark1958

PP 5164


----------



## wwwppp

Dont see this too often here...


----------



## Vig2000

Yes, you definitely don't see Mosers here too often. A stunning piece from a great brand.



wwwppp said:


> Dont see this too often here...


----------



## AbuKalb93

So this "was" my mother's...but then her son couldn't resist...


----------



## plastique999




----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## renovar

heuerolexomega said:


>


Looking at your RG Pateks almost make me have regret...
All I can do is shake my head and ask why does it have to be so hard because each variation is so beautiful in its own right.


----------



## heuerolexomega

renovar said:


> Looking at your RG Pateks almost make me have regret...
> All I can do is shake my head and ask why does it have to be so hard because each variation is so beautiful in its own right.


Believe me I know from where are you coming from. I used to want them all ! But once you find 3-4 pieces that you truly love it gets easier. Because itches and temptations will come but once you are settle it's harder to give in. Actually I just had/have a big itch for the 5167 and I think I am getting out of it. I ask myself 3 helpful questions to come to reality. In the case of the 5167 the 1st question I ask myself would be 1) Would you rather wear the 5167 for the dressier occasions than your 5205r ? No
Second question would you rather have the 5167 for your daily wear instead of the 5712R ? No
Third question would you feel more comfortable with 5167 on Vacation or beater activities than the Rolex SubC LV? No
So ok I say to myself so the purchase of this watch is extra, I really don't need the watch, so I won't pursuit. Who knows I might revisit the option in a year and still buy it or swap it, but the benefit was that I was able to not go crazy about it because what I have now I truly love.
My humble advise

Remember results might vary...... Ask you doctor is this is right for you. Lol

Cheers !!


----------



## mark1958

I do have to admit that seeing your 5712 posts --- is making me want one of those&#8230; LOL. I really like the PP 5164 I own. I have to stop reading your posts&#8230; . Heading back from a brief holiday in Las Vegas-- got to spend some time window watch shopping.. well just an amazing place for watch enthusiasts. I saw a number of PP 5712s-- rose gold, white, and steel. I also got to see some brands I never had the chance to see in the past-- Arnold and Son, and H. Moser. So for me when the time comes and i decide on another piece-- PP 5712 or VC overseas chronos.



heuerolexomega said:


> Believe me I know from where are you coming from. I used to want them all ! But once you find 3-4 pieces that you truly love it gets easier. Because itches and temptations will come but once you are settle it's harder to give in. Actually I just had/have a big itch for the 5167 and I think I am getting out of it. I ask myself 3 helpful questions to come to reality. In the case of the 5167 the 1st question I ask myself would be 1) Would you rather wear the 5167 for the dressier occasions than your 5205r ? No
> Second question would you rather have the 5167 for your daily wear instead of the 5712R ? No
> Third question would you feel more comfortable with 5167 on Vacation or beater activities than the Rolex SubC LV? No
> So ok I say to myself so the purchase of this watch is extra, I really don't need the watch, so I won't pursuit. Who knows I might revisit the option in a year and still buy it or swap it, but the benefit was that I was able to not go crazy about it because what I have now I truly love.
> My humble advise
> 
> Remember results might vary...... Ask you doctor is this is right for you. Lol
> 
> Cheers !!


----------



## heuerolexomega

mark1958 said:


> I do have to admit that seeing your 5712 posts --- is making me want one of those&#8230; LOL. I really like the PP 5164 I own. I have to stop reading your posts&#8230; . Heading back from a brief holiday in Las Vegas-- got to spend some time window watch shopping.. well just an amazing place for watch enthusiasts. I saw a number of PP 5712s-- rose gold, white, and steel. I also got to see some brands I never had the chance to see in the past-- Arnold and Son, and H. Moser. So for me when the time comes and i decide on another piece-- PP 5712 or VC overseas chronos.


I had the VC overseas Chrono, and the 5712/1A (both gone), for me 5712R that I have now is ahead of those two IMHO. If you don't like the Rose gold you can always go White gold, more subtle/discrete. I bought the VC because I wanted a VC no matter what, and that was the only model that interested me, is a nice a watch but is not KILLER Watch !!!

Regards


----------



## Tick Talk

Enjoying this watch nowadays...I have a fondness for military dials  The PW posted as a memorial to the 100th anniversary of WWI. Cheers,


----------



## renovar

Interesting. I am trying hard to also stick to 3 right now. I have a similar philosophy as you but just a bit different set-up. PP 5396g as a dress watch, Breuget Marine 5817ST with a bracelet as a daily nice watch/casual and Breitling Colt GMT as a general purpose/water/travel watch, it's also my first wrist watch so I am never going to sell it. In fact my family tradition is buy seldomly and not selling watches. My grandfather wore his Day date for 25 years until he passed away. I know by doing that I'm crimping my own ability to move in and out of pieces I might like better but...

At this point I guess I'm content right now but eventually will probably add something crazy in the future. Of course, browing the high end section is not helping... Sometimes you just get the itch to go to the AD to "take a look" LOL.

BTW how do you find using a rose gold piece as a "daily wear" piece? Wont it scratch easily because it's 18k? Since you are now rotating 3 pieces only wouldn't it wear faster?



heuerolexomega said:


> Believe me I know from where are you coming from. I used to want them all ! But once you find 3-4 pieces that you truly love it gets easier. Because itches and temptations will come but once you are settle it's harder to give in. Actually I just had/have a big itch for the 5167 and I think I am getting out of it. I ask myself 3 helpful questions to come to reality. In the case of the 5167 the 1st question I ask myself would be 1) Would you rather wear the 5167 for the dressier occasions than your 5205r ? No
> Second question would you rather have the 5167 for your daily wear instead of the 5712R ? No
> Third question would you feel more comfortable with 5167 on Vacation or beater activities than the Rolex SubC LV? No
> So ok I say to myself so the purchase of this watch is extra, I really don't need the watch, so I won't pursuit. Who knows I might revisit the option in a year and still buy it or swap it, but the benefit was that I was able to not go crazy about it because what I have now I truly love.
> My humble advise
> 
> Remember results might vary...... Ask you doctor is this is right for you. Lol
> 
> Cheers !!


----------



## heuerolexomega

renovar said:


> Interesting. I am trying hard to also stick to 3 right now. I have a similar philosophy as you but just a bit different set-up. PP 5396g as a dress watch, Breuget Marine 5817ST with a bracelet as a daily nice watch/casual and Breitling Colt GMT as a general purpose/water/travel watch, it's also my first wrist watch so I am never going to sell it. In fact my family tradition is buy seldomly and not selling watches. My grandfather wore his Day date for 25 years until he passed away. I know by doing that I'm crimping my own ability to move in and out of pieces I might like better but...
> 
> At this point I guess I'm content right now but eventually will probably add something crazy in the future. Of course, browing the high end section is not helping... Sometimes you just get the itch to go to the AD to "take a look" LOL.
> 
> BTW how do you find using a rose gold piece as a "daily wear" piece? Wont it scratch easily because it's 18k? Since you are now rotating 3 pieces only wouldn't it wear faster?


I think you have a good start my friend, is more about knowing your own preferences.

As far as the daily wear/ scratches issue I have to say that works awesome, better than my previous SS 5712/1A. The reason is simple, a bracelet with polish links scratches a lot, similar to your Breguet, don't have the problem with a Leather Strap. Also the case sites better in the wrist because it doesn't wobbles like with a bracelet so the case is less likely to get scratches. This is the kind of thing you find out until you tried them.
Cheers !


----------



## plastique999

mark1958 said:


> I do have to admit that seeing your 5712 posts --- is making me want one of those&#8230; LOL. I really like the PP 5164 I own. I have to stop reading your posts&#8230; . Heading back from a brief holiday in Las Vegas-- got to spend some time window watch shopping.. well just an amazing place for watch enthusiasts. I saw a number of PP 5712s-- rose gold, white, and steel. I also got to see some brands I never had the chance to see in the past-- Arnold and Son, and H. Moser. So for me when the time comes and i decide on another piece-- PP 5712 or VC overseas chronos.


Mark get both!
They are such different watches with different history and aesthetics. I love my VC overseas dual time, but someday hope for the 5712. It's nice to here about other brands as well.


----------



## Il-Re

Overseas Chronograph today!


----------



## mark1958

I have a money tree, Pachira aquatica but as of yet.. it has not grown any dollar bills or Euros  Seriously i would love both at some point. 



plastique999 said:


> Mark get both!
> They are such different watches with different history and aesthetics. I love my VC overseas dual time, but someday hope for the 5712. It's nice to here about other brands as well.


----------



## -endo-

desk diving in style today


----------



## mark1958

Today's choice-- selection.. on the menu


----------



## lmcgbaj

Another border line.


----------



## plastique999

lmcgbaj said:


> Another border line.


Hometime Squadra!
Did it come with the leather strap?


----------



## lmcgbaj

plastique999 said:


> Hometime Squadra!
> Did it come with the leather strap?


I got a bunch of straps for if including rubber. It came with alligator originally.


----------



## plastique999

lmcgbaj said:


> I got a bunch of straps for if including rubber. It came with alligator originally.


If you don't mind my asking, where did you order the straps?
I am awaiting a croc from Jeanna


----------



## lmcgbaj

plastique999 said:


> If you don't mind my asking, where did you order the straps?
> I am awaiting a croc from Jeanna


Two from JLC and a custom one made.


----------



## pandaerik

This today...Jaquet Droz Grande Date with Ivory Enamel Dial


----------



## plastique999

Trying to change to a NATO strap on my old Heuer....gave up, so wearing VC


----------



## Vig2000

Not a brand that's seen here too often, and it's a welcomed change from the more mainstream high ends posted here. Very beautiful and I love the enamel dial. Thanks for sharing.



pandaerik said:


> This today...Jaquet Droz Grande Date with Ivory Enamel Dial


----------



## incontrol

HAGWE!


----------



## mark1958

Me too


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## mark1958

3x PP… well not bad. I am really liking the 5712 more and more…


----------



## heuerolexomega

mark1958 said:


> 3x PP&#8230; well not bad. I am really liking the 5712 more and more&#8230;


That's the way an itch starts....... 
5712 has a special place in my heart. Keep coming back to it
:-!


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## mark1958

Well depends on how much one needs to scratch



heuerolexomega said:


> That's the way an itch starts.......
> 5712 has a special place in my heart. Keep coming back to it
> :-!


----------



## valante




----------



## plastique999

valante said:


>


What driver?
Index?

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Crunchy

valante said:


>


wow love that RM35.

here is my RM11 Carbon


----------



## valante

plastique999 said:


> What driver?
> Index?
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Ryoma Premia custom 215g on Di 5R tiped 1 inch.
11 on my club.


----------



## valante

Crunchy said:


> wow love that RM35.
> 
> here is my RM11 Carbon


nice one too....love the white strap


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shnjb

Wow Richard milles. Now this thread is getting too high end for me.


----------



## valante

okay, lets warm it a bit with more RM...


----------



## Crunchy

whoa the skull!


----------



## valante




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

valante said:


> okay, lets warm it a bit with more RM...


The shots of your daily beater are nice but when are we going to see your real high-end watches?


----------



## docwalleye

plastique999;8282244
said:


> Sent from my 16M


Nice Patrimony...new piece?


----------



## Donut

ALS...


----------



## valante

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> The shots of your daily beater are nice but when are we going to see your real high-end watches?


lol, soon...soon...


----------



## plastique999

Y


docwalleye said:


> Nice Patrimony...new piece?


Yessir! Thank you. It has kind of a vintage feel and look to it. 
I was debating between this model, 37mm vs the newer 31 day Retrograde which is in a 42.5mm - just a tad big for my taste for this style of watch. Also like the longer lug designs.

Sent from my 16M


----------



## valante

Donut said:


> ALS...


love the case back.


----------



## heuerolexomega

valante said:


> love the case back.


Yes ALS Chronos are all about the case back , a true work of art !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1958

That is the one watch I would love to wear inside out!!!



heuerolexomega said:


> Yes ALS Chronos are all about the case back , a true work of art !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valante

my god, i cant stop starring at the case back...


----------



## Crunchy




----------



## heuerolexomega

Crunchy said:


>


Yes is pointless to take pics of dial, this watch is all about the movement 
Awesome !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valante

Oh man,

if i own this gem, on one fine day, i will wear it upside down, just because i can and just because its so beautiful....

so much to look at,

and if people ask me why, i will say 
"today i wear it as a cool bracelet, symbol of the glory genius piece instead of watch"



Crunchy said:


>


----------



## AbuKalb93

Journe goodness


----------



## Quotron

Crunchy said:


>


It's like a little city...


----------



## heuerolexomega

3 is better: if it fits "Do it"


----------



## galliano




----------



## Quotron

galliano said:


>


Nice watch, but Armida isn't "high-end"


----------



## incontrol

Saturday wear!
HAGD!


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## incontrol

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from the 3 Watches Philosophy Company headquarters


----------



## PremierCurrency

Vacheron...


----------



## edokusnadi

Today's shot...


----------



## edokusnadi

Hi Jorge,

Would you mind telling me your wrist size ?
As I have a 7" wrist size, and I reallllyyyy love your 5712R and trying to find out whether it is going to small for me....


----------



## heuerolexomega

edokusnadi said:


> Hi Jorge,
> 
> Would you mind telling me your wrist size ?
> As I have a 7" wrist size, and I reallllyyyy love your 5712R and trying to find out whether it is going to small for me....


7" , so no excuses mate

Cheers !!

Sent from the 3 Watches Philosophy Company headquarters


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

PremierCurrency said:


> Vacheron...


Mr. thats AWESOME.


----------



## edokusnadi

That is perfect Jorge.
I just browsed through their website, the 40mm size is actually from the 10-4 o'clock, and the case width to the crown is 43mm, and it looks perfect on your wrist.
Cheers mate....


----------



## Crunchy

More 5712 goodness.


----------



## Brankrupt

Crunchy said:


> More 5712 goodness.


I actually was on the verge of buying this watch today (white gold on croc). I love it.

I will call your Patek with mine









**edit: the watch I was considering buying was the 5712 quoted. Just to avoid confusion. The pic posted is of my own.


----------



## PremierCurrency

Patek 5960P...


----------



## Me116

PremierCurrency said:


> Patek 5960P...


Ooooh how I envy your car and watch collection.


----------



## valante

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from the 3 Watches Philosophy Company headquarters


very nice.

love it.

to bad i cant pull patek.


----------



## valante

edokusnadi said:


> Today's shot...
> 
> View attachment 1632617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1632618


YUMMMYYYYYYYYYY my friend...........

really look good on you!

i think you were born to pull of RG watches....

more pics...more pics....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## incontrol




----------



## heuerolexomega

Having fashion issues this morning

















Sent from the 3 Watches Philosophy Company headquarters


----------



## denmanproject

It's back!


----------



## edokusnadi

Thx mate...coming soon


----------



## edokusnadi

Thx mate...coming soon.....



valante said:


> YUMMMYYYYYYYYYY my friend...........
> 
> really look good on you!
> 
> i think you were born to pull of RG watches....
> 
> more pics...more pics....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GETS

Wearing this today. Picture taken today.


----------



## GETS




----------



## drhr

1815 Moon Phase


----------



## Me116

drhr said:


> 1815 Moon Phase


Oh my god! BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## drhr

Hey thx Me116, I do love it . . .


----------



## Me116

Is this a discontinued movement, or a 2014 model. It's not in the 2013 lange catalog.


----------



## drhr

Me116 said:


> Is this a discontinued movement, or a 2014 model. It's not in the 2013 lange catalog.


It's a limited edition brought out in 2010 to honor FA Lange. 265 pieces were created, all sold. Not a current model so you won't see it as a Lange offering . . .


----------



## Crunchy

GETS said:


>


I love this, how is the aquanaut bracelet, comfortable?


----------



## incontrol

Wearing this today and tomorrow!


----------



## GETS

Crunchy said:


> I love this, how is the aquanaut bracelet, comfortable?


Incredibly comfortable. I wouldn't say that the clasp is the sturdiest and it sometimes needs 'securing twice' before you know it is locked in properly. But once it is the bracelet feels very nice indeed.

PS - I've said many times that I think the AP RO bracelet and clasp are the best on the market (despite some arguing it is close with the VC Overseas). However I would say the PP Aquanaut is more COMFORTABLE.


----------



## cheoah

drhr said:


> It's a limited edition brought out in 2010 to honor FA Lange. 265 pieces were created, all sold. Not a current model so you won't see it as a Lange offering . . .


Nice move on that one. Let me know when you get tired of it... What size out of curiosity?

Sent from my iSomething using Tapatalk
Please forgive typos and commas


----------



## drhr

cheoah said:


> Nice move on that one. Let me know when you get tired of it... What size out of curiosity?
> 
> Sent from my iSomething using Tapatalk
> Please forgive typos and commas


37.4 mm to be exact. And seeing as how I've flipped over 80 watches in 4 years (so far), the odds are in your favor. Though I will say I guarantee this one will stay longer than most . . .


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from the 3 Watches Philosophy Company headquarters


----------



## mikeylacroix




----------



## mikeylacroix




----------



## edokusnadi




----------



## amine




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from the 3 Watches Philosophy Company headquarters


----------



## mark1958

Photos not from today but what i am wearing and some shots i have taken over the last months


----------



## Austrian

*New today ...*


----------



## Me116

*Re: New today ...*



Austrian said:


> View attachment 1653433


WOOP WOOP!! Why no movement pics?


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

Decided that I would wear a couple of different pieces today*

































*for a short time at each boutique ;-)


----------



## GOLDEN GIRL

That's stunning I hope you get lots of ooooow's & aaaah's


----------



## incontrol

Is that a new white gold GMT I see on your wrist?


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

Indeed it is, they got the first 2 UK pieces yesterday morning at the London boutique. 1 was sold and the other sale fell through so I managed to get my grubby mitts on it to try on.


----------



## Crunchy

The white RM 55 is mouth watering....


----------



## incontrol

Wearing my BP FF in RG!


----------



## Austrian

*Re: New today ...*



Me116 said:


> WOOP WOOP!! Why no movement pics?


Thanks! The photo was taken about 5 minutes after I put it on for the first time and I did not want to take it off for a movement pic :-d.


----------



## Time Collector

This Today!


----------



## Austrian

*Re: New today ...*



Me116 said:


> WOOP WOOP!! Why no movement pics?


There you go ... and I do wear it today as well b-)


----------



## thomasp

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> Decided that I would wear a couple of different pieces today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *for a short time at each boutique ;-)


What watch is this?!?!? It is simply stunning. Oh my, how I am jealous of your wrist.


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

*Re: New today ...*



Austrian said:


> There you go ... and I do wear it today as well b-)
> 
> View attachment 1659188
> 
> 
> View attachment 1659189


Superb pictures of a superb timepiece


----------



## Me116

thomasp said:


> What watch is this?!?!? It is simply stunning. Oh my, how I am jealous of your wrist.


It is a datograph perpetual in rose gold.


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

thomasp said:


> What watch is this?!?!? It is simply stunning. Oh my, how I am jealous of your wrist.


Don't be too jealous, I had to give it back!

Thats the A.Lange & Sohne Datograph Perpetual, many thanks to Mr.Steel of Watches of Switzerland on Regent Street for spending the time to explain the piece to me and letting me try it. The watch tends to retail in the 6 figure region so was very much an 'optimistic' trial ;-)


----------



## Wurger

Patek 5146G


----------



## Austrian

*Patek Philippe Lunar Eclipse Complication*









:-d


----------



## edokusnadi

*Re: Patek Philippe Lunar Eclipse Complication*

Thats a nice PP 5712/1A mate....congrats


----------



## Austrian

*Re: Patek Philippe Lunar Eclipse Complication*



edokusnadi said:


> Thats a nice PP 5712/1A mate....congrats


Thank you! I really love that thing. Gonna be interesting to see when my other watches get wrist time again ... if ever


----------



## Kluber

Wearing my relatively new FF bathyscaphe today. Have a great week everyone!


----------



## edokusnadi

*Re: Patek Philippe Lunar Eclipse Complication*

I hear you. I know exactly what you feel, LOL



Austrian said:


> Thank you! I really love that thing. Gonna be interesting to see when my other watches get wrist time again ... if ever


----------



## incontrol




----------



## Cirillo

(pictures are not actually from today)


----------



## Wurger

AP RO 15450


----------



## drhr

gondolo


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from the 3 Watches Philosophy Company headquarters


----------



## Austrian

ˆˆˆˆˆˆˆˆ New moon today |>


----------



## tempocalypse

GO Panograph


----------



## Wurger

Vacheron Constantin Overseas Chronograph on a sunny day


----------



## Kurai

this is not high-end but here's what i had today for the weekend!


----------



## AbuKalb93

Here u go!


----------



## mark1958

I like that FPJ !! I am wearing this one.. took the photo a couple of days ago


----------



## AbuKalb93

Its a real beauty! Super light and comfy as well. Here is another from days ago..


----------



## andylliao

Just different!


----------



## plastique999

andylliao said:


> Just different!


Which Bull?

Sent from my 16M


----------



## andylliao

plastique999 said:


> Which Bull?
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Small Bull "Gallador".


----------



## amgbda

Bvlgari Octo Bi-Retro


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## plastique999

Dinner at Providence









Sent from my 16M


----------



## tempocalypse

Been wearing the GO Panograph every evening for the past few days.


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## mark1958

Old photo but this is what i am wearing today. Had been rotating a bit between my VC Chrono Overseas and PP 5712 and then mixing in older purchases.


----------



## Donut

IWC...


----------



## Donut

Kari Voutilainen Observatoire...


----------



## heuerolexomega

Took this today


----------



## bigclive2011

Does this count?


----------



## plastique999

Donut said:


> Kari Voutilainen Observatoire...


Beautiful watch! Seems to have some similar DNA as my VC Patrimony 31 day retrograde. 









Sent from my 16M


----------



## amgbda

My AP Royal Oak Extra-Thin today.


----------



## docwalleye

Finally caved in and bought the bracelet...just couldn't get it comfortable on the leather for my wrist.


----------



## amgbda

Blancpain Villeret Complete Calendar Half Hunter Case


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## bigclive2011

JLC


----------



## Me116

heuerolexomega said:


>


I now understand why you like the nautilus so much. Tried it on the other day, and all I can say is wow.

Obviously, I can only wish I owned one


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## amgbda

Lange Saxonia Annual Calendar


----------



## Donut

5970j...


----------



## heuerolexomega

Donut said:


> 5970j...


Outstanding ! :-!


----------



## Me116

Donut said:


> 5970j...


Quite impressive my JDN owning friend. *cough* Jean Daniel Nicolas *cough*


----------



## amgbda

Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Traditionelle Small Seconds


----------



## GETS

Annual Calendar 5135G

Picture taken 10 minutes ago:


----------



## heuerolexomega

Taken 2 days ago, at lunch time. I guess I have nothing better to do LOL


----------



## amgbda

Patek Philippe World Time today


----------



## Ashers82




----------



## bigclive2011

JLC


----------



## Crunchy

heuerolexomega said:


> Taken 2 days ago, at lunch time. I guess I have nothing better to do LOL


This is one of the most beautiful pictures of that watch I've seen. The gold is just amazing! Wowza..


----------



## heuerolexomega

Crunchy said:


> This is one of the most beautiful pictures of that watch I've seen. The gold is just amazing! Wowza..


Thanks mate :-!


----------



## Ashers82

heuerolexomega said:


> Taken 2 days ago, at lunch time. I guess I have nothing better to do LOL


I agree with Crunchy, this is the picture that stood out when I was looking through. Beautiful looking watch


----------



## pyiyha

On the boarder line high end, but was wearing this for last couple of days...
It's now on its way to Florida for the spa treatment.


----------



## maikeru

Not sure if it's high end or not as the brand itself is not really popular. Sold my watches to get this one


----------



## bigclive2011

My 372


----------



## omeglycine

maikeru said:


> Not sure if it's high end or not as the brand itself is not really popular. Sold my watches to get this one


Moser is certainly high-end. Beautiful watch!


----------



## Me116

maikeru said:


> Not sure if it's high end or not as the brand itself is not really popular. Sold my watches to get this one


Usually I don't say things are stupid to ask, but man! That is stupid to ask. Of course it's high end.


----------



## Vig2000

Moser is absolutely high end and make some of the most elegant watches. Love how you're rocking the flip-flops with that beautiful Moser!



maikeru said:


> Not sure if it's high end or not as the brand itself is not really popular. Sold my watches to get this one


----------



## maikeru

omeglycine said:


> Moser is certainly high-end. Beautiful watch!


Thanks man!


Me116 said:


> Usually I don't say things are stupid to ask, but man! That is stupid to ask. Of course it's high end.


Haha thanks for confirming  


Vig2000 said:


> Moser is absolutely high end and make some of the most elegant watches. Love how you're rocking the flip-flops with that beautiful Moser!


Lol yeah, It was a trip to a grocery store. Thanks man.


----------



## rogerfromco

Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## ThomG

abzack said:


>


Glad to see a Zenith represented here.


----------



## ck1109

ThomG said:


> Glad to see a Zenith represented here.


My contribution


----------



## wwwppp

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Thought 1: Panamera!
Thought 2: Hell of a watch inside that Panamera! Just the most beautiful colours.



heuerolexomega said:


> Taken 2 days ago, at lunch time. I guess I have nothing better to do LOL


----------



## Me116

wwwppp said:


> Sent from my iPhone


Is that a discontinued reference? What #?


----------



## wwwppp

Me116 said:


> Is that a discontinued reference? What #?


AP Day Date 26330


----------



## heuerolexomega

Ashers82 said:


> I agree with Crunchy, this is the picture that stood out when I was looking through. Beautiful looking watch


Thanks mate |>



justbecauseIcan said:


> Thought 1: Panamera!
> Thought 2: Hell of a watch inside that Panamera! Just the most beautiful colours.


Thought 1: I just got the car not even a month ago, replacing my old Cayenne for a new Cayenne |>
Thought 2: thanks mate :-!

Cheers !


----------



## heuerolexomega

I guess I am very happy about the car
Lol


----------



## DonQuixote

heuerolexomega said:


> I guess I am very happy about the car
> Lol


I got the tingles- get that off the shifter before it falls down!! Haha gorgeous watch, bud.


----------



## plastique999

I am hoping this will be "High End" in 10-20 years 









Sent from my 16M


----------



## wwwppp

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tobytobes

not sure if Rolex counts as high end or not. but it cost a lot!


----------



## Me116

tobytobes said:


> not sure if Rolex counts as high end or not. but it cost a lot!


I like that meteorite dial a lot!


----------



## tobytobes

thanks. I actually had it put in by Rolex to give the watch a new lease of life.


----------



## Me116

That's better than getting a PVD custom rolex.:-d


----------



## plastique999

tobytobes said:


> thanks. I actually had it put in by Rolex to give the watch a new lease of life.


Did not know they could do that. 
Do you mind if I ask how much the meteorite dial alone was- love it!

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Vig2000

Simply stunning. Quite possibly the most elegant looking watch here.



wwwppp said:


> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tobytobes

plastique999 said:


> Did not know they could do that.
> Do you mind if I ask how much the meteorite dial alone was- love it!
> 
> Sent from my 16M


they will change the dial for another dial so long as it was available originally like that. it was about 4000 dollars if I remember right.


----------



## Me116

tobytobes said:


> they will change the dial for another dial so long as it was available originally like that. it was about 4000 dollars if I remember right.


Wow, that is about three thousand dollars more than I expected.


----------



## procrustes

This was mine from about 2004, they do look great in photographs but I remember trading it in because
the meteorite facets made telling the time rather hit and miss.
Are Rolex still claiming provenance from the famous Peary meteorite of 1894? This impressed me until I
found it weighed over 50 tons!
As Toby says they'll only swap for WG Daytonas


----------



## tobytobes

it is a hard dial to read. but the old black dial was difficult to. it's stupidly expensive but amazingly it was not the most expensive dial by a long shot. some of the mother of pearl and diamond ones where like 8000!


----------



## AbuKalb93

tobytobes said:


> thanks. I actually had it put in by Rolex to give the watch a new lease of life.


Saw one at a Rolex AD. White gold with that same dial. I believe they sell it like that from the start if requested


----------



## maikeru

Less is more


----------



## NickinNYC

wwwppp said:


> Sent from my iPhone


Love that! Thinking about buying one myself. Any spare thoughts you care to share on it? Sorry being off topic...

I'm wearing this puppy right now!


----------



## wwwppp

NickinNYC said:


> Love that! Thinking about buying one myself. Any spare thoughts you care to share on it? Sorry being off topic...
> 
> I'm wearing this puppy right now!
> 
> ]


Buy it, i got it at a good price.. no complaints
Right size for me (but lugs are curvier than others), love the "12" marker(though some hated it) 
& get the Fume dial, it looks smashing...


----------



## NickinNYC

Thanks buddy. It is really calling to me!


----------



## drhr

1815 Moon Phase Homage to FA Lange


----------



## waynelam83

Just started my collection. My first is an entry piece. But it is beautiful.


----------



## Me116

waynelam83 said:


> Just started my collection. My first is an entry piece. But it is beautiful.
> View attachment 2366314


Wow, I really like that piece. What reference?


----------



## waynelam83

It is Vacheron Constantin patrimony power reserve 47200/000J-5.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Northskull


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## drhr

15202


----------



## MBZ

My new lange 1 reference 101.022. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

waynelam83 said:


> Just started my collection. My first is an entry piece. But it is beautiful.
> View attachment 2366314


W E L C O M E ! !

Nice "entry level" piece! I think mine was a Wittnauer, some 4+ decades ago.


----------



## clintfca

First entry into H-E, only 5hrs new:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickinNYC

Haven't given the PF some action in awhile...


----------



## Vig2000

Nice, a welcomed change from the usual seen here!



NickinNYC said:


> Haven't given the PF some action in awhile...
> 
> View attachment 2395881


----------



## NickinNYC

Vig2000 said:


> Nice, a welcomed change from the usual seen here!


Thanks buddy! One more for the sake of variety then


----------



## PremierCurrency

There is something insanely sexy about that picture....



heuerolexomega said:


> I guess I am very happy about the car
> Lol


----------



## NickinNYC




----------



## Ashers82




----------



## PremierCurrency

Vacheron last night, and today. I love to watch it dance...


----------



## brunemto

Watches of my dreams in this thread, I am completely confused...

My GO Sixties


----------



## plastique999

Haven't worn this in a while...

















Sent from my 16M


----------



## PremierCurrency

brunemto said:


> Watches of my dreams in this thread, I am completely confused...


A while back I started at the first page and looked at every single watch. Some of the best on the planet on this thread. From ultra dressy to casual. Time only to grand complication...and everything in between.


----------



## Me116

W


PremierCurrency said:


> A while back I started at the first page and looked at every single watch. Some of the best on the planet on this thread. From ultra dressy to casual. Time only to grand complication...and everything in between.


Our problem is that the best ones come from one person: you!o|:-d


----------



## NickinNYC




----------



## heuerolexomega

PremierCurrency said:


> There is something insanely sexy about that picture....


Thanks friend :-!


----------



## Kurai

wearing this today!


----------



## justbecauseIcan

ah the pyramid, beautiful!

Edit: bit shocked to find unworn examples of the pyramid for less than 50% of the retail price I remember for it - actually quite tempting now! Wonder what happened there...

Can you say something about the ownership experience?


----------



## mddave

That's gorgeous!


----------



## Kurai

Well its an interesting and beautiful watch to look at (much better in real life, phone's camera is horrible 
Its definitely one of those watches that's perfect for occasions when you feel like wearing something different and unique. 
I find it to be a pretty versatile watch (the stainless steel example), suitable for all occasions and attire, from a tux to a t-shirt on the weekend. 
I bought mine for about 50% of the rrp from an authorized dealer as well.


----------



## plastique999

Kurai said:


> Its definitely one of those watches that's perfect for occasions when you feel like wearing something different and unique.


This is the whole reason I wear watches...
Kudos to you!

Sent from my 16M


----------



## abzack




----------



## TonyStrak

new here, but this is my watch for the day. what do you guys think


----------



## wwwppp

WOTD


----------



## plastique999

wwwppp said:


> WOTD
> 
> View attachment 2617674


Love the day date!

Sent from my 16M


----------



## vidyut

This is going to be my daily watch ...


----------



## pandaerik

This today. AP Millenary 4101.


----------



## plastique999

pandaerik said:


> This today. AP Millenary 4101.


Love the style, though may I ask what size your wrist is?
I tried it on and it felt too large and thick.

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Vig2000

Here's a better photo of my RD; the gold flecks are naturally occurring in the lapis lazuli dial:


----------



## pandaerik

My wrist is 6.5 inch. Sat nicely on me, at least i felt that way 



plastique999 said:


> Love the style, though may I ask what size your wrist is?
> I tried it on and it felt too large and thick.
> 
> Sent from my 16M


----------



## NickinNYC

Parmigiani with a non-watch related related recent acquisition in the background


----------



## omeglycine

NickinNYC said:


> Parmigiani with a non-watch related related recent acquisition in the background


Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## GUTuna

Today is the debut of my Marvin DN8 Tonneau with power reserve - M106.14. Manufactured around 2000 I believe. Runs at Soprod 9060.


----------



## clintfca

Never get tired of seeing this on the wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickinNYC




----------



## abzack

Girard Perregaux High Frequency Observatory


----------



## drhr

The smaller Fifty Fathoms . . .


----------



## NickinNYC

My first VC... Just came in the mail


----------



## One Ping Only

VC today:


----------



## plastique999

More VC!









Sent from my 16M


----------



## iim7v7im7

Gondolo...


----------



## pandaerik

Clifton 10060 today


----------



## NickinNYC




----------



## AbuKalb93




----------



## NickinNYC

Just loving this new strap on my FF


----------



## iim7v7im7

Not "high-end", but new and very cool...


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## lmcgbaj

Just in


----------



## drhr

lmcgbaj said:


> Just in


Beauty, and the pic is awesome!!


----------



## lmcgbaj

drhr said:


> Beauty, and the pic is awesome!!


Thank you sir.


----------



## seanwontreturn

heuerolexomega said:


>


Hey Jorge, don't u worry about the bracelet scratching ur loved ROO?


----------



## heuerolexomega

seanwontreturn said:


> Hey Jorge, don't u worry about the bracelet scratching ur loved ROO?


Nope ....the contact is rubber against metal


----------



## drhr

gp


----------



## incontrol

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Gameon9541

Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


----------



## Don Indiano

Haven't played here in a long time. Here's my Breguet Type XX Flyback. Cheers guys!


----------



## MattyMac

High end movement?:-!


----------



## Time Collector

Going this direction today.


----------



## NickinNYC




----------



## plastique999

Toledo 1952....absolutely love this watch









Sent from my 16M


----------



## omeglycine

plastique999 said:


> Toledo 1952....absolutely love this watch Sent from my 16M


Me too, even if I don't own it!

The casework is fantastic.


----------



## Gameon9541

Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


----------



## Sentient_meat

Arrived today, can't get over the fact that this is finally on my wrist. Love the feel so much more than the 114060..


----------



## WTSP

Ebel 1911 BTR calibre 139. Probably the most comfortable 45 mm watch that I've ever had the pleasure of wearing. Too bad Ulysse Nardin owns the movement now. I wonder if Breguet is still sourcing them?


----------



## incontrol

Happy Valentines Day


----------



## Dancing Fire




----------



## docwalleye




----------



## Vig2000

docwalleye said:


> View attachment 3017714


My favorite Parmigiani!


----------



## docwalleye

Vig2000 said:


> My favorite Parmigiani!


Thanks Andrew - I sent you a PM...

-Brian


----------



## scalpel72

HAGWE


----------



## NickinNYC

docwalleye said:


> View attachment 3017714


Finally another PF owner! Mine says hi.


----------



## rogerfromco

This one seemed appropriate since is gleams even more than the snow. 









Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## lmcgbaj

Fresh from the press.


----------



## Me116

lmcgbaj said:


> Fresh from the press.


Wow. That watch is just beautiful, especially in SS. Congratulations.


----------



## lmcgbaj

Me116 said:


> Wow. That watch is just beautiful, especially in SS. Congratulations.


Thank you.


----------



## NickinNYC

lmcgbaj said:


> Fresh from the press.


Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## tigerpac

lmcgbaj said:


> Fresh from the press.


It's OK I guess


----------



## lmcgbaj

NickinNYC said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you.


----------



## lmcgbaj

tigerpac said:


> It's OK I guess


It's no Journe but it will have to do.


----------



## bigclive2011

JLC today.


----------



## drhr

lmcgbaj said:


> Fresh from the press.


Oh my! Just sublime, huge congratulations on a beauty!!!


----------



## lmcgbaj

drhr said:


> Oh my! Just sublime, huge congratulations on a beauty!!!


Thank you sir.


----------



## plastique999

Probably the watch that gets the most wrist time. 









Sent from my 16M


----------



## NickinNYC

This puppy just arrived today. I am in love. Absolutely blown away by the finishing and quality. I read a lot of reviews which gave me pretty high expectations and they have all been exceeded. Montblanc is definitely more than just a pen company


----------



## tigerpac

That pen tells time! 

Really cool piece, congrats!


----------



## NickinNYC

tigerpac said:


> That pen tells time!
> 
> Really cool piece, congrats!


Thanks! I would love if this thing had a little pen concealed in it!


----------



## monsieurxu

My beloved Celadon Celestial with its hand-stitched embroidered silk dial (modelled after one of my classical paintings) for church today.


----------



## Me116

NickinNYC said:


> This puppy just arrived today. I am in love. Absolutely blown away by the finishing and quality. I read a lot of reviews which gave me pretty high expectations and they have all been exceeded. Montblanc is definitely more than just a pen company
> 
> View attachment 3115554
> 
> View attachment 3115562


I love it. The time I got to try it on I was astounded that a 10000 dollar watch could have a black polished bridge that large.


----------



## NickinNYC




----------



## One Ping Only

This just in...


----------



## NickinNYC

One Ping Only said:


> This just in...


Wow! Been eyeing that. Gorgeous piece. Congrats!"


----------



## incontrol

Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## ciaca

Regards


----------



## drhr

.


----------



## GETS

incontrol said:


> Have a nice Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3219978


Not a fan of the Fifty Fathoms but yours is a version I love!


----------



## incontrol

Thank you Gets! It is appreciated. It certainly has lots of wrist presence!


----------



## Watches4CC

Just got this yesterday, so I am wearing it constantly!


----------



## maikeru

ciaca said:


> Regards


Can I request for more photo, Sir?


----------



## ciaca

You're welcome, this is the other one i have uploaded to show around 










Not much fantasy i guess


----------



## seanwontreturn

In my opinion, there is no such a thing in the market today as a better diver than this.



incontrol said:


> Have a nice Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3219978


----------



## incontrol

seanwontreturn said:


> In my opinion, there is no such a thing in the market today as a better diver than this.


Thanks very much!


----------



## Georgeck

Wearing my AP today.


----------



## GUTuna

For Wednesday - Marvin M106.14


----------



## lmcgbaj




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Donut

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


I love that watch. It is definitely on my wish list.

Congratulations and enjoy it in the very best of health.

Rob


----------



## drhr

One that I've lusted for a long time . . .


----------



## mark1958

This is what i have today


----------



## docwalleye

drhr...great choice - new to you? Comments on it? I've looked at that model a few times but haven't purchased...maybe with a few of the right ones you'll help me spend some money.



drhr said:


> One that I've lusted for a long time . . .


----------



## drhr

docwalleye said:


> drhr...great choice - new to you? Comments on it? I've looked at that model a few times but haven't purchased...maybe with a few of the right ones you'll help me spend some money.


Thx! Yes, new to me though purchased from the original owner. When I was first bitten, this model was one of the ones that I really liked aesthetically though I "knew" I'd never spend that much money on a watch ;-). I wrote somewhere else (and someone else added) that Patek has gotten some criticism on this watch, not developing a newer movement to better fit the case and thereby moving the sub seconds dial a bit farther out, allowing for a see through case back, etc. For some, that's been deal breakers but doesn't bother me in the least, especially when I consider what Patek would ask for a watch with updated/new movement.

Winds very nicely, easy but not too easy if you know what I mean. The raised Breguet numbers and beauty of the dial I especially love. Amazing how the coloring changes depending on light conditions. I'm very, very pleased to say the least. If/when for you, please share many pics . . .


----------



## Quotron

drhr said:


> One that I've lusted for a long time . . .


Congrats! That watch is so hot, love those Breguet numerals


----------



## alex79

I just subscribed for the pleasure of seeing some of the finest timepieces on the planet. 
I enjoyed a lot going through this thread!

I noticed that asking if the watch we post would be high end is considered as a silly question, so I won't ask =)

Hope you will enjoy this









And 









Was on my wrist this week, I enjoy this two a lot.

Have a great week end gents.


----------



## One Ping Only

Having a hard time capturing the pinkish hue. Better keep trying.


----------



## omeglycine

One Ping Only said:


> Having a hard time capturing the pinkish hue. Better keep trying.


I love that watch, although as a lefty who wears on the right wrist I could never use it as intended.


----------



## NickinNYC

Patek and a pug


----------



## plastique999

One Ping Only said:


> Having a hard time capturing the pinkish hue. Better keep trying.


This piece of history is growing on me

Sent from my 16M


----------



## incontrol

Enjoy the Ides of March!


----------



## watchdeviant

Brown looks so much better than the original black strap on this one.


----------



## blowfish89

Subscribed. I don't own any which come even close to 'high-end' but I like the pics here, and it helps me resist buying more affordable watches so someday I can buy the big one.


----------



## mark1958

In honor of AbuKalb93… wearing this one today


----------



## AbuKalb93

mark1958 said:


> In honor of AbuKalb93&#8230; wearing this one today


I have a distant attachment with that one...hope it is serving you well!


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## justbecauseIcan

that's some heavy brushing!


----------



## lmcgbaj




----------



## Donut

It's March 17th here, so I decided a little Irish piece was in order...





Cheers,
Rob


----------



## heuerolexomega

St Patrick's


----------



## One Ping Only

One more shot:


----------



## plastique999

After 2 month service....









Sent from my 16M


----------



## Justin Stacks




----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## NickinNYC

Haven't worn this puppy in a while


----------



## tobytobes

modded my Daytona.


----------



## AbuKalb93

Took my Bleu to a photoshoot today...Gosh I love Mr. Journe!


----------



## plastique999

tobytobes said:


> modded my Daytona.


Love the Meteorite dial!

Sent from my 16M


----------



## PremierCurrency

Bought last week...


----------



## drhr

Reverso Tribute, US edition . . .


----------



## Zuger

Latest addition to the collection.


----------



## Donut

tobytobes said:


> modded my Daytona.


Why did you do that ?


----------



## incontrol

Happy Easter!


----------



## PremierCurrency

Still the Yacht...


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## Bidle

Nice 292 really love the case, a brown strap would also be very nice!!


----------



## mark1958

You making me miss my Panerai-- sold it



heuerolexomega said:


>


----------



## heuerolexomega

mark1958 said:


> You making me miss my Panerai-- sold it


Bought it in the same place u bough your 5712 &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## mark1958

Oh.. I know that place .. BTW i bought a PP 5990&#8230;. from them too



heuerolexomega said:


> Bought it in the same place u bough your 5712 ����


----------



## tempocalypse

GO Panograph today


----------



## CUSO




----------



## Zuger




----------



## machlo




----------



## Bidle

Very nice Seiko!! 
Really like the models without a date the best. Still thinking of buying one some day,.... hmmmm,... nice!!


----------



## hvgotcodes

15202


----------



## drhr

machlo said:


>


A beauty! Mechanical or quartz?


----------



## machlo

It's Quartz variant.


----------



## incontrol

Beautiful day today!


----------



## drhr

machlo said:


> It's Quartz variant.


Mahalo, I've sine discovered that the mechanical model has a date module which I can do without so this one attracts me more!!


----------



## Zuger

The cherry blossoms say hello!


----------



## Nutty28

Something that is not seen often....maybe not highend...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickinNYC




----------



## omeglycine

Nutty28 said:


> Something that is not seen often....maybe not highend... Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous and elegant. I feel Chopard is very underrated.


----------



## omeglycine

Probably not high-end, just posting in support of Nutty's definitively high-end Chopard


----------



## qjet

Grande Reverso Ultra Thin


----------



## PremierCurrency

Tourbillon...


----------



## Zuger




----------



## NWP627




----------



## PremierCurrency

Breguet Tradition today and tonight...


----------



## heuerolexomega

Got it yesterday


----------



## mark1958

What.. now you back to 5???



heuerolexomega said:


> Got it yesterday


----------



## dmb359

Getting me Omega serviced, and tried on this Fifty Fathoms No Radiation circa 1960's today at my jeweler.


----------



## heuerolexomega

mark1958 said:


> What.. now you back to 5???


No back to 4 :
pp 5712r
pp 5205r
AP Diver Ceramic
Rolex Sub "Hulk"


----------



## Quotron

heuerolexomega said:


> Got it yesterday


Didn't you have the SS version? Why did you decide to switch?


----------



## tempocalypse

Panograph


----------



## mlcor

I'll keep your GO company today.


----------



## rogerfromco

This one after a long morning of trail building. And now I also know where the term 'back breaking work' comes from. I'm getting too old to be swinging a pick for that long. But I'm looking forward to riding the trail when it opens up next week. 




































Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## andylliao

Quotron said:


> Didn't you have the SS version? Why did you decide to switch?


I believe forged carbon diver will be next ???


----------



## seanwontreturn

Never thought I'm doing this, or anyone ever would...but here it is:


----------



## tempocalypse

seanwontreturn said:


> Never thought I'm doing this, or anyone ever would...but here it is:


Beautiful! Breguet might be more associated with guilloche dials but theres something exceptional about their enamel dials with Breguet numerals. breathtaking piece.


----------



## wwwppp




----------



## mlcor

Just squeaking into HEW territory today...


----------



## lmcgbaj




----------



## drhr

again


----------



## Quotron

drhr said:


> again


----------



## GUTuna

Celadon Imperial First Series


----------



## mlcor

About as high end as I can go in my current collection today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Quotron said:


> Didn't you have the SS version? Why did you decide to switch?





andylliao said:


> I believe forged carbon diver will be next ???


I just liked better, even the weight ! a total pleasure to wear
And no, No forged carbon >>>>that one you can't see the movement ;-)


----------



## kmlin1981




----------



## The_Hutch

mlcor said:


> About as high end as I can go in my current collection today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A fantastic looking watch. It's definitely on my list. Congrats.


----------



## amgbda

Patek Philippe World Time


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## rogerfromco

Wore the 15400 today. 









Sent from my iPhone and I blame autocorrect for any spellin' errs!


----------



## NapoleonBonaparte

Sure, its not a PP or Breguet but once upon a time it was a top end watch.

1944/1945 Bulova. (It was made in Jan 1945 using some 1944 parts).


----------



## Wangensten

AP 15300 today


----------



## NickinNYC




----------



## cadeallaw




----------



## intelops

wow, never knew mondaine made highend watches..


----------



## mlcor




----------



## abzack

Today and earlier in the week...


----------



## cadeallaw

intelops said:


> wow, never knew mondaine made highend watches..


That's the platinum minute repeater... Sorry if you don't


----------



## HRC-E.B.

cadeallaw said:


> That's the platinum minute repeater... Sorry if you don't


Don't get your hair tied up in knots. The above comment would have been awfully pedantic taken in the abstract, but keeping in mind this is but a small sub-forum focused on the "highest of the high-end" watches in a gigantic watch forum and, within this confined space of rarefied air, a thread in which people get to drool over fortunate HE owners stunning pieces, this was probably not the ideal place for a Mondaine to be fully appreciated. I never post pictures of my (comparatively) modest watches in this thread for the same reason, notwithstanding that out there in the world, even my watches are nothing but absolute extravagance from an objective standpoint.


----------



## deichgraf




----------



## cadeallaw

HRC-E.B. said:


> Don't get your hair tied up in knots. The above comment would have been awfully pedantic taken in the abstract, but keeping in mind this is but a small sub-forum focused on the "highest of the high-end" watches in a gigantic watch forum and, within this confined space of rarefied air, a thread in which people get to drool over fortunate HE owners stunning pieces, this was probably not the ideal place for a Mondaine to be fully appreciated. I never post pictures of my (comparatively) modest watches in this thread for the same reason, notwithstanding that out there in the world, even my watches are nothing but absolute extravagance from an objective standpoint.


or... It was all in jest. So can I post pics of my Daniel Wellington tourbillon, or what?


----------



## HRC-E.B.

cadeallaw said:


> or... It was all in jest. So can I post pics of my Daniel Wellington tourbillon, or what?


The "sorry if you don't" part of your earlier reply had me doubting it was not in jest, but if I was mistaken, please accept my apologies.


----------



## mlcor

Back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## HRC-E.B.

mlcor said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled program.
> 
> View attachment 3983514


Deserves a repost! I so badly want this watch! Saving for it as we speak, but it takes time set aside this kind of money (even if far from extreme, especially in the context of this sub-forum)!

What a well-thought, well designed, well executed watch. Perfect!


----------



## mlcor

It is a lovely piece, thanks. I'm afraid I will never dive into anything more than the shallow end of the HEW pool. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HRC-E.B.

Even though there are other watches I lust after (most notably, AP's 15202 or 15400 and a Lange Datograph), I would never feel too bad if an Observer like yours was the deepest I could ever dive in the HEW pool...


----------



## PremierCurrency

Vacheron 30051 Tourbillon...


----------



## NickinNYC

PremierCurrency said:


>


Damn!


----------



## abzack

Car show at the beach. Morning parade down the boardwalk.
























More tomorrow.


----------



## WTSP

abzack said:


> Car show at the beach. Morning parade down the boardwalk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More tomorrow.


Love the Zenith Rainbow and the background setting. Great pictures!


----------



## lmcgbaj

Thin 101.


----------



## NickinNYC

1 more


----------



## plastique999

lmcgbaj said:


> Thin 101.


Great shot!
5712 is definitely on my list

Sent from my 16M


----------



## mlcor

PremierCurrency said:


> Vacheron 30051 Tourbillon...


I'd love to know how many hours of hand finishing go into one of these. Incredible.


----------



## abzack

Day 2: Boardwalk parade. Not as many cars this morning, but still a great show.








































Enjoy the day! More tomorrow.


----------



## abzack

No parade this morning. Everyone is packing up and heading home. I'll close another great car weekend with a couple shots from yesterday...
















...and a group photo. Today is the GP 7000.








Cheers!


----------



## plastique999

Hing Wa Lee car meet










Sent from my 16M


----------



## abzack

WTSP said:


> Love the Zenith Rainbow and the background setting. Great pictures!


Thanks WTSP! It was a great weekend.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Greetings from wet & windy London Town


----------



## Matthilaman

Starting my collection. Much research and drool went into this one!


----------



## GETS




----------



## mark1958

Older photo but what i am wearing today!!! all day.. now night


----------



## GETS




----------



## mlcor




----------



## PremierCurrency

Patek 5960P...


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## mlcor

Rare for me to post two in a row (especially since I don't post my Hulk, arguably not high end enough for this thread). But this one qualifies.


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## humanalien




----------



## Vig2000

Moser! You see a lot of the usual suspects on this thread, so it's nice to see this one!



humanalien said:


> View attachment 4081897


----------



## plastique999

Kitchen remodel









Sent from my 16M


----------



## RidingDonkeys

humanalien said:


> View attachment 4081897


The perfect example of understated elegance. That is a stunning watch!

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed their drinking buddy.


----------



## andylliao

Wearing THIS today!


----------



## mark1958

Always liked this one !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tempocalypse

GO Panograph today


----------



## tempocalypse

edit: Double post

edit 2: alright I'll make use of this double post space with an update


----------



## drhr

Lange for me


----------



## AbuKalb93




----------



## Niklas STHLM

Dipping my toe in this thread with my PML


----------



## tempocalypse

Niklas STHLM said:


> Dipping my toe in this thread with my PML


Nice first post! :-!


----------



## PremierCurrency

Yacht today, but I've got a small incoming that should arrive soon...


----------



## dmb359




----------



## Gokaden

My Parmigiani Hemispheres says "Hi" from the French Riviera today!


----------



## bigclive2011

High end for me!!


----------



## NickinNYC

Gokaden said:


> View attachment 4151586
> 
> 
> My Parmigiani Hemispheres says "Hi" from the French Riviera today!


Gorgeous! Glad to see another PF owner!

Mine says hi!


----------



## propnut48

I wear this one almost every day.


----------



## Emtee

Chillin' with the Overseas after a busy week


----------



## mlcor

How about two VC's in a row:


----------



## plastique999

Let's make it 3 in row









Sent from my 16M


----------



## PremierCurrency

4 in a row...


----------



## honestlygreedy

make it 5


----------



## clover4studio

Sorry to break the VC party 

JLC Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Duoface


----------



## drhr

Another Reverso . . .


----------



## plastique999

Will have to join this party too...
3rd Reverso









Sent from my 16M


----------



## Zuger

Make it 4


----------



## Romulux

Keep the streak going. Glare was on purpose to show off the blued hands 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

Sorry, breaking the JLC streak...


----------



## Vig2000

You definitely picked the right watch to break it with.



mlcor said:


> Sorry, breaking the JLC streak...
> 
> View attachment 4197386


----------



## propnut48

The only auto I own.


----------



## propnut48

This is tomorrows watch. Just bought it at a pawn shop for $70. NIB , tags. Still had the plastic on the band and front and rear. Going to the Bahamas in 5 days so I'm taking this watch and my other pro diver,18037.


----------



## propnut48

May take this one too.


----------



## blowfish89

:roll:


----------



## PremierCurrency

Invicta definitely deserves a spot in the high end forum. The way the form those plastics is amazing. 

Back to your regularly scheduled programming. Patek 5960P Flyback chronograph with day, date, month, and power reserve indicator.


----------



## GUTuna

Vintage AP from 1962


----------



## honestlygreedy

PremierCurrency said:


> Invicta definitely deserves a spot in the high end forum. The way the form those plastics is amazing.


Hey now...how do you know he didn't pay MSRP for those?


----------



## propnut48

To each his own.


----------



## propnut48

honestlygreedy said:


> Hey now...how do you know he didn't pay MSRP for those?


I happen to like Invicta as I'm not a snob that has to spend a yrs pay it Impress someone else. I have never payed list for anything. My house, truck, airplanes or watches. If it ain't on sale, i don't buy it. With my type of work I can't have expensive watches. I wear a watch for the time not for show. Like I said, to each his own.


----------



## 93EXCivic

propnut48 said:


> I happen to like Invicta as I'm not a snob that has to spend a yrs pay it Impress someone else. I have never payed list for anything. My house, truck, airplanes or watches. If it ain't on sale, i don't buy it. With my type of work I can't have expensive watches. I wear a watch for the time not for show. Like I said, to each his own.


Not to be an ....... but regardless of one's thoughts on Invicta they are not high end and as such don't belong in a what are you wearing thread on a high end sub forum. You'd get a similar response if you posted your watches in another subforum (say the vintage sub forum) because they don't belong in that sub-forum. This thread is for owners of high-end watches to post their watches and the rest of us to drool over the watch p0rn in this thread.


----------



## honestlygreedy

propnut48 said:


> I happen to like Invicta as I'm not a snob that has to spend a yrs pay it Impress someone else. I have never payed list for anything. My house, truck, airplanes or watches. If it ain't on sale, i don't buy it. With my type of work I can't have expensive watches. I wear a watch for the time not for show. Like I said, to each his own.


I thought you were joking around. Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## propnut48

Yep, you did , so I'm done here. Will never visit again on watchuseek.


----------



## PremierCurrency

propnut48 said:


> Yep, you did , so I'm done here. Will never visit again on watchuseek.


You're offended because you post a picture of an Invicta on a high end subforum? Exactly what kind of reaction were you expecting?

Anywho, still the Patek 5960p today.


----------



## mlcor

PremierCurrency said:


> You're offended because you post a picture of an Invicta on a high end subforum? Exactly what kind of reaction were you expecting?
> 
> Anywho, still the Patek 5960p today.


Don't feed the troll, I say. Lovely Patek. Not posting today since I'm "only" wearing my Hulk. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48

Snobs


----------



## GlenRoiland

propnut48 said:


> Snobs


Post that over in f71 (the Invicta). It's an affordable watch, and this is high end. I wouldn't even post my milgauss here!


----------



## MattHofstadt

propnut48 said:


> I happen to like Invicta as I'm not a snob that has to spend a yrs pay it Impress someone else. I have never payed list for anything. My house, truck, airplanes or watches. If it ain't on sale, i don't buy it. With my type of work I can't have expensive watches. I wear a watch for the time not for show. Like I said, to each his own.





propnut48 said:


> Snobs


Is there such a thing as reverse-snobism?


----------



## mlcor

Back to this one today.


----------



## drhr

lange homage


----------



## RidingDonkeys

propnut48 said:


> ...so I'm done here. Will never visit again on watchuseek.





propnut48 said:


> Snobs


Liar.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed their drinking buddy.


----------



## blowfish89

drhr said:


> lange homage


homage to what? Another Lange  ?


----------



## scjones88

propnut48 said:


> I happen to like Invicta as I'm not a snob that has to spend a yrs pay it Impress someone else.


The only person that would spend a year's pay on a watch is Archie Luxury. We saw where that got him. I enjoy browsing the HE forums the same way I enjoy looking at nice cars that I do not necessarily plan to own. My nicest piece is a Grand Seiko SBGJ001, which was a bit of an investment at my pay grade; however, the enjoyment I get out of it is worth it. I personally buy my watches for my own enjoyment and to connect to others who enjoy the same passion, not to impress others. You seem to get as much enjoyment out of your Invictas as others get out of their much more expesive watches. Thats all that really matters. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## drhr

blowfish89 said:


> homage to what? Another Lange  ?


Homage to FA Lange actually . . .


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## mlcor

On the edge of high end today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PremierCurrency

Rolex Yacht-Master...


----------



## PremierCurrency

heuerolexomega said:


>


Perfect picture. Love Patek, love Monte Cristo!


----------



## mlcor




----------



## HRC-E.B.

propnut48 said:


> To each his own.


Indeed. There is also nothing wrong with Invicta and is those are your own, there is a proper place for them. Just not this forum... So not sure if you were simply jesting, trolling or got lost?


----------



## Dancing Fire

propnut48 said:


> Snobs


Yep, This high end sub forum are reserved for "SNOBS ONLY"...:-d


----------



## NickinNYC




----------



## AbuKalb93

Sync and ready!


----------



## mark1958

You need to wind it up 



AbuKalb93 said:


> Sync and ready!
> View attachment 4329161


----------



## AbuKalb93

mark1958 said:


> You need to wind it up


Hahah, i know you know it's full!


----------



## mark1958

Have not worn in awhile.


----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFrog

heuerolexomega said:


>


Well - I've been admiring your beautiful watches for months and only just spotted the typo in your signature/post-script! [Is it a test?!]


----------



## mlcor

Back to this one today.


----------



## mark1958

That GO is also one of my favorites


----------



## Bruno Susanto

Long time lurker here. Pic not taken today.


----------



## alex79

Bruno Susanto said:


> Long time lurker here. Pic not taken today.


Luar biasa !!!


----------



## lmcgbaj

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic my friend.


----------



## lmcgbaj

Same dog. New tricks.


----------



## reuven

cork .... truly nautilus 70ies-esque  well done sir!



lmcgbaj said:


> Same dog. New tricks.


----------



## NickinNYC




----------



## Bullhiest101p

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a beautiful watch!


----------



## mlcor




----------



## lmcgbaj

reuven said:


> cork .... truly nautilus 70ies-esque  well done sir!


Thanks.


----------



## Bruno Susanto

alex79 said:


> Luar biasa !!!


Terima kasih


----------



## WatchFrog

alex79 said:


> Luar biasa !!!


Or, to use my word of the day, quiggly!!


----------



## JWNY

My new best friend


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbuKalb93

Some Journe action!


----------



## ndrenfro

So excited this arrived today


----------



## NickinNYC

MB for Friday night


----------



## mlcor

Some ultra-blue hands today...


----------



## tempocalypse

Marine 5817


----------



## Jerry P




----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Is Rolex high end?


Sent from my 16M


----------



## mlcor

plastique999 said:


> Is Rolex high end?
> 
> Sent from my 16M


----------



## jfradkin33

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pitiwong

want to pump up population!!


----------



## NickinNYC




----------



## eamonn345




----------



## drhr

Breakfast by the sea today . . .


----------



## JoeKing




----------



## The_Hutch

Whilst visiting sunny Singapore for a while


----------



## incontrol




----------



## ricomiller




----------



## NickinNYC

My girlfriend played preppy dress up with me today in Nantucket.

I have to say the outfit does match the watch nicely...


----------



## dantan

Tudor Heritage Black Bay (Blue).


----------



## pbj204




----------



## mlcor




----------



## Luis6

Aquanaut


----------



## edwinxx

There's a blue moon today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murokello

There seems to be many Rolex (also Tudor) photos in this thread. Do people think they are high-end? Great watches but not high-end, at least for me.


----------



## edwinxx

murokello said:


> There seems to be many Rolex (also Tudor) photos in this thread. Do people think they are high-end? Great watches but not high-end, at least for me.


Rolex yes,

No for Tudor.


----------



## mlcor

Let's have two GO's in a row...


----------



## mlcor

edwinxx said:


> Rolex yes,
> 
> No for Tudor.


I think a number of folks in this subforum would take the position that Rolex is also not high end. I think you could argue it either way, since what is high end has been endlessly debated here and elsewhere. However, in deference to the folks who post *truly* high end stuff in this thread, I don't post my Hulk here (for example). I consider my JLC and GO at the low end of high end, so I do post them.


----------



## plastique999

murokello said:


> There seems to be many Rolex (also Tudor) photos in this thread. Do people think they are high-end? Great watches but not high-end, at least for me.


Gonna have to agree with you here. Tudor certainly is not. 
I get tired of seeing Rolexes....Hulks, BLNR's, Daytona's, etc. I can see those on TRF where there are millions of them ad nauseum. 
However, I will say certain Rolexes are indeed quite special and high end, e.g. - Platinum Daytona, Paul Newman Daytona's such as 6263, 6264, etc. 
Not trying to be elitist here, but just trying to narrow classifications (of which opinions may vary).

Sent from my 16M


----------



## omeglycine

3 GOs in a row


----------



## incontrol

Evening switch!


----------



## tempocalypse

GO Panograph today


----------



## mlcor

New arrival! https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/new-arrival-2216594.html#post18839266


----------



## omeglycine

mlcor said:


> New arrival! https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/new-arrival-2216594.html#post18839266
> 
> View attachment 4893650


Congratulations! One of my favorite classically styled chronographs.


----------



## mark1958

This is a watch I have always admired--- How do you like it.


mlcor said:


> New arrival! https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/new-arrival-2216594.html#post18839266
> 
> View attachment 4893650


----------



## mlcor

mark1958 said:


> This is a watch I have always admired--- How do you like it.


Well, still in the honeymoon phase, of course, since I've only had it a couple of days, but I love it. It's beautiful, legible, and classy. You've seen the review I posted, I assume--as I wear it more, my appreciation for the brushed texture of the majority of the case grows. It just makes the watch more subdued than a hugely shiny 100% polished piece, yet the polished top gives it plenty of pizazz. The lacquer dial is amazing, and I love the vintage feel of the numbers. It's comfortable to wear, slips under my shirt cuff with no problem, looks great with a suit or with business casual.

So, yeah, I kind of like it so far... ;-)


----------



## b.r.us302

blancpain le brassus 8 jours


----------



## Emtee

VC on a chilled Saturday afternoon.


----------



## abzack

LeCoultre Master Mariner HPG. Arrived yesterday just in time for a very happy birthday.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## tempocalypse

Breguet Marine 5817


----------



## MBZ

A. Lange & Sohne Lange 1 Darth in platinum


----------



## incontrol




----------



## mlcor




----------



## Bobby69




----------



## andsan




----------



## drhr

Boy it was a scorcher today, some pics from the shade . .


----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor




----------



## Sid Jakobson




----------



## ck1109

Borderline high end?


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## incontrol




----------



## tempocalypse

On the road with the Marine, the Panograph and the Daytona. Wearing the Pano today


----------



## lmcgbaj

New friend in the house.


----------



## mlcor

lmcgbaj said:


> New friend in the house.


That is beautiful, congratulations! As you can tell by what I'm wearing today, I like the dual compax, classic styles, too.


----------



## lmcgbaj

mlcor said:


> That is beautiful, congratulations! As you can tell by what I'm wearing today, I like the dual compax, classic styles, too.
> 
> View attachment 5157258


Thanks. Yours looks fantastic too.


----------



## lmcgbaj

Honeymoon is stroooooong on this one....


----------



## omeglycine

lmcgbaj said:


> Honeymoon is stroooooong on this one....


One of my absolute favorite watches. Congratulations!


----------



## mlcor

lmcgbaj said:


> Honeymoon is stroooooong on this one....


Don't stop now--we need some macro shots of that movement!


----------



## Andreaskh

I'm new to WUS and just explored this thread. There is just a lot of watch ...., simply stunning watches. But I have been scrolling through these last 20 pages and I see people mention that Rolex is not high-end, and I agree. But do not tell me entry level Reversos, Zenith with el-primero and Montblanc watches are high-end? Then I must laugh. You can't deny the fact there is a correlation between retail price and secondary price and the definition of high-end. A entry-level Reverso (SS and few or none complications) can be had for 5k. You do not get a subC for 5k, lol. 

I do believe that certain members should be thinking twice, because if Rolex can´t be posted, dont tell me those watches mentioned above should be either. 

Last I wanna say is that I own an Omega PO 8500, a Day-Date 1830 YG and a Sub. But I don´t consider any of them high-end.


----------



## Andreaskh

ck1109 said:


> Borderline high end?


@ ck1109 Could you tell me how Zenith is high-end when Rolex is not? I repeat and want you to answer why it's okey to post entry-level Reversos and Montblanc? Both watches can be had for far less than a Rolex, secondary and in great condition. I would say it is kinda ignorant if price isn´t important in this thread. It's a high-end thread and some members here post pictures of watches from 50k to probably couple of hundred k's. And like 95 % of the watches is 20k plus, which means the members here do not have an average income (in most cases, I hope) Well I do believe 5k is any watch idiot able to save, and then that person is suddenly a member of the high-end? Nah. Either should this forum have som guidelines, or it shouldn't at all. If some members didn't comment on some pictures from Tudor or Rolex here, I wouldn't write this.


----------



## mlcor




----------



## omeglycine

Off-topic, but I severely under-utilized the ignore function for the first 4 and 1/2 years I was on this forum.


----------



## Andreaskh

So you simply believe Montblanc is high-end? I'm not trolling, I want a discussion.


----------



## omeglycine

It's not a discussion for this thread. It is a topic that has been discussed many, many times over. Have you tried out the search function yet?


----------



## Andreaskh

No, I have not, but its not rocket science to know that Montblanc as watch brand is not high-end. They make pens, not watches. If Rolex started making pens, they wouldn't be seen as high-end pens......... JLC I might reevaluate my opinion, because they have great finishing, but still I can't be the only one that stands by the opinion that high-end and price has a correlation.


----------



## mlcor

Andreaskh said:


> No, I have not, but its not rocket science to know that Montblanc as watch brand is not high-end. They make pens, not watches. If Rolex started making pens, they wouldn't be seen as high-end pens......... JLC I might reevaluate my opinion, because they have great finishing, but still I can't be the only one that stands by the opinion that high-end and price has a correlation.


Well, Patek Philippe has wallets and ties, so I guess we can rule them out of high end.


----------



## Andreaskh

mlcor said:


> Well, Patek Philippe has wallets and ties, so I guess we can rule them out of high end.
> 
> View attachment 5161450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161466


They have a collaboration with a another company who makes those things, thats different. Rolex could pay Samsung to make a Rolex TV as well.


----------



## mlcor

Andreaskh said:


> They have a collaboration with a another company who makes those things, thats different. Rolex could pay Samsung to make a Rolex TV as well.


I would strongly urge you to start a new thread instead of continuing this here. Anyone who wants to play on this issue that has been beaten to death in previous threads can do so there.


----------



## lmcgbaj

mlcor said:


>


I want some popcorn too. LOL


----------



## lmcgbaj

omeglycine said:


> It's not a discussion for this thread. It is a topic that has been discussed many, many times over. Have you tried out the search function yet?
> 
> View attachment 5161106


Oh my goodness. Is this your watch? Amazing.


----------



## omeglycine

lmcgbaj said:


> Oh my goodness. Is this your watch? Amazing.


Oh goodness no. No, I'm a long way from the undisputedly high-end manual wind chronograph game


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Get it back on topic, gents.


----------



## drhr

lmcgbaj said:


> New friend in the house.


Stunning, congrats sir!!!


----------



## GETS

A full moon in England tonight.


----------



## alex79

Andreaskh said:


> @ ck1109 Could you tell me how Zenith is high-end when Rolex is not? I repeat and want you to answer why it's okey to post entry-level Reversos and Montblanc? Both watches can be had for far less than a Rolex, secondary and in great condition. I would say it is kinda ignorant if price isn´t important in this thread. It's a high-end thread and some members here post pictures of watches from 50k to probably couple of hundred k's. And like 95 % of the watches is 20k plus, which means the members here do not have an average income (in most cases, I hope) Well I do believe 5k is any watch idiot able to save, and then that person is suddenly a member of the high-end? Nah. Either should this forum have som guidelines, or it shouldn't at all. If some members didn't comment on some pictures from Tudor or Rolex here, I wouldn't write this.


That's rude, saying most of WUS members are idiots because most of us would spend 5k on a watch...


----------



## RidingDonkeys

alex79 said:


> That's rude, saying most of WUS members are idiots because most of us would spend 5k on a watch...


Someone who writes as poorly as he does has no grounds to call anyone an idiot.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Andreaskh

alex79 said:


> That's rude, saying most of WUS members are idiots because most of us would spend 5k on a watch...


I'm not going to take this discussion further, I have read other threads regarding this topic and they say 10k +. Just want to reply Alex. And Alex, what I said was: if a 5k watch is classified as high-end, wouldn't that be kinda shame to the average watches in this sub-forum. Since the average watches here are 20k +. Everyone with an interest in watches could afford a 5k piece, and then suddenly everyone can post in the high-end forum lol.

My last saying: I'm not saying I am being right, but when public forum classify 10k + as high-end, and a Reverso last I checked is under 8000. I would expect the members in the high-end forum to have even higher standards.


----------



## lmcgbaj

drhr said:


> Stunning, congrats sir!!!


Thank you sir.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Gents, we don't call people idiots here. Please review our rules and pay particular attention to rule 2. Further rudeness and trolling will not be taken lightly.


----------



## WTSP

ck1109 said:


> Borderline high end?


Nice watch regardless!


----------



## GETS

Getting ready to set off in the Vogue SE today


----------



## Kevin6589

GETS said:


> Getting ready to set off in the Vogue SE today


Beautiful watch! That's the second time I've seen it from you. What model is this?


----------



## GETS

Kevin6589 said:


> Beautiful watch! That's the second time I've seen it from you. What model is this?


It's the 5135G

I haven't worn it for a while so it has been the watch of choice over this weekend.


----------



## GETS

ALS Datograph today


----------



## GETS

This again.

On my way to work.


----------



## Beaunecrusher

CMSgt Bo said:


> Gents, we don't call people idiots here. Please review our rules and pay particular attention to rule 2. Further rudeness and trolling will not be taken lightly.


I don't think he was calling anybody specifically an idiot, although his writing and English (and attitude) leave a lot to be desired. Behind the unfortunate way he expresses himself are some interesting questions.

On a photo thread, and as a member of the "high end watch community" do *all* the watches posted have to be necessarily high end? If your collection boasts several Pateks, a Vacheron and a Jaeger or six etc, and you decide to take a Seiko to the pool, I think that is of interest, and results in a more complete picture of the people who post here. 
Secondly, as we have seen from other threads, there has been a good deal of discussion as to what constitutes a high end watch. The thread about the $80K Panarai was particularly interesting. So unless the administrators want to come out and define once and for all what a high end watch is, this is going to be a perennial problem, and I would actually like to see that clearly stated definition of a high end watch.


----------



## hornsup84

Beaunecrusher said:


> On a photo thread, and as a member of the "high end watch community" do *all* the watches posted have to be necessarily high end? If your collection boasts several Pateks, a Vacheron and a Jaeger or six etc, and you decide to take a Seiko to the pool, I think that is of interest, and results in a more complete picture of the people who post here.


I wholeheartedly agree -- I'm not in the 'high end' yet by my judgment (just have a Rolex SeaDweller to my name), but I do enjoy the view and hope to join the ranks in the future. I post on the Rolex subforum and their daily photo thread often gets non-Rolex/Tudor timepieces; it's interesting to see the collections that folks have that mix differing brands, styles, tastes (and costs). Obviously people take the delineation seriously, and I don't think I'd want to be posting here a majority of debatable high-end watches, but a few thrown in make things interesting IMO.


----------



## GETS

Beaunecrusher said:


> I don't think he was calling anybody specifically an idiot, although his writing and English (and attitude) leave a lot to be desired. Behind the unfortunate way he expresses himself are some interesting questions.
> 
> On a photo thread, and as a member of the "high end watch community" do *all* the watches posted have to be necessarily high end? If your collection boasts several Pateks, a Vacheron and a Jaeger or six etc, and you decide to take a Seiko to the pool, I think that is of interest, and results in a more complete picture of the people who post here.
> Secondly, as we have seen from other threads, there has been a good deal of discussion as to what constitutes a high end watch. The thread about the $80K Panarai was particularly interesting. So unless the administrators want to come out and define once and for all what a high end watch is, this is going to be a perennial problem, and I would actually like to see that clearly stated definition of a high end watch.


Agree with a lot of that. However we do have a WRUW thread in the Public section if we want to see 'non high end' watches.

It would be useful to determine what is high end though? I told someone my IWC Portuguese cost me £3,750 when I bought it in 2007 and the person nearly fainted. I don;t consider that anywhere close to high end. It's all relative isn't it?


----------



## mlcor

Let me try to wrench this thread back to its purpose...;-)


----------



## Wangensten

Still some sun in Oslo


----------



## tempocalypse

Breguet Marine 5817 with the blued hands catching some sun


----------



## plastique999

Need to flip this over more...










Sent from my 16M


----------



## plastique999

Wait what if I post a Reverso with a Duometre....will I be banned?

















Sent from my 16M


----------



## RidingDonkeys

GETS said:


> Agree with a lot of that. However we do have a WRUW thread in the Public section if we want to see 'non high end' watches.
> 
> It would be useful to determine what is high end though? I told someone my IWC Portuguese cost me £3,750 when I bought it in 2007 and the person nearly fainted. I don;t consider that anywhere close to high end. It's all relative isn't it?


I think the bigger problem is not that we have a WRUW thread in the Public Forum, but that we have hundreds of them. I like the idea of a WRUW thread built around high end watches. I also like visiting the WRUW thread built around Russian watches. I also wouldn't mind a single WRUW thread for every subforum. But for some reason, people feel the need to start a new WRUW thread every single day. There is a new one almost daily for every subsection of the forum. Right now, on the Public Forum front page, there are no less than four WRUW threads bumped up to the top. This is just downright annoying.

I sincerely enjoy seeing the diversity of other members' collections. I often wonder if there are other people out there as eccentric as me with watches. I wore my 18k Perpetual Datejust last night, and today I'm wearing a $50 Seiko 5. I enjoy both just as much, and I never would have thought to pick up a Seiko 5 had it not been for someone on this forum. Seeing diversity in other members' collections inspires me to diversify my own.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

plastique999 said:


> Wait what if I post a Reverso with a Duometre....will I be banned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Circles and squares together! BAN HIM NOW!


----------



## WatchFrog

RidingDonkeys said:


> Circles and squares together! BAN HIM NOW!


Well, they certainly make an odd pair: and, whilst both obviously beautiful, I personally don't think they flatter one another [on another plane, it is, to my eyes, a bit like putting a Nomos Orion next to a Sinn U1!].


----------



## Beaunecrusher

GETS said:


> Agree with a lot of that. However we do have a WRUW thread in the Public section if we want to see 'non high end' watches.
> 
> It would be useful to determine what is high end though? I told someone my IWC Portuguese cost me £3,750 when I bought it in 2007 and the person nearly fainted. I don;t consider that anywhere close to high end. It's all relative isn't it?


My last word on the subject, but I get the feeling that people here are part of high end watch community, and when they post pictures of their non high-end watches, it is as part of a larger collection, which includes plenty of drooleworthy examples. I have never sensed that the people would post pictures of a Timex, if that were their only watch, would do it here.

I think where it remains interesting deciding whether the $80k Panarai could be posted here.


----------



## alex79

May I ask this question, say this watch is the higher end from the mid end watch world BUT in gold would it be considered as high end or not? 
Knowing that it's the same watch, just with a substantial price difference due to the case material. 
This probably is comparable to the Panerai?

Trusting nobody will be annoyed by the question, just interesting to know as there's a debate going on the past days.









All the best Gents


----------



## andylliao

Really really in love with the dial.


----------



## lmcgbaj

Its Friday folks!!!!


----------



## omeglycine

andylliao said:


> Really really in love with the dial.


I really need to get one of those myself. Probably redundant with some of the other watches I own (GO Sport Pano Date and Zenith Pilot Big Date), but then it obviously checks a lot of the right boxes for me! And the new font took an already wonderful watch and elevated it just a bit more.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Wearing this for a long time now .....................

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFrog

heuerolexomega said:


>


I love the bulk of that dial, but I keep seeing the Christopher Claret poker watch (and/or a roulette wheel) at the bottom!


----------



## heuerolexomega

WatchFrog said:


> I love the bulk of that dial, but I keep seeing the Christopher Claret poker watch (and/or a roulette wheel) at the bottom!


Really ?....I beg to differ ...but thanks for your input










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFrog

heuerolexomega said:


> Really ?....I beg to differ ...but thanks for your input


No - perhaps my imagination is being too fanciful!










p.s. Either way, that gold 5712 is to die for!!


----------



## heuerolexomega

WatchFrog said:


> No - perhaps my imagination is being too fanciful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. Either way, that gold 5712 is to die for!!


No comment 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

I love the 5960!

Been wearing this since last night.


----------



## mlcor




----------



## incontrol

Another favorite of mine.


----------



## Time Collector




----------



## tempocalypse

An outing for the Glashütte Panograph today


----------



## mlcor

An AP that's *not* an RO...


----------



## WatchFrog

mlcor said:


> An AP that's *not* an RO...
> 
> View attachment 5304810


And all the better for it! (lol) That's a beaut.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LFB




----------



## andrew87

Hi,

I am planning to wear this today. It's the newest addition to my collection  Got this one a week ago from timescapeusa.com


----------



## incontrol




----------



## mlcor

Back to the Breguet today.


----------



## lmcgbaj

A mismatch of watch and attire.


----------



## WatchFrog

lmcgbaj said:


> A mismatch of watch and attire.


Easily forgiven!


----------



## mlcor

lmcgbaj said:


> A mismatch of watch and attire.


Totally inexcusable. Send it to me at once, and I'll guarantee you it will never be worn with inappropriate attire again. ;-)

P.S. Looks absolutely fine with that sweater--a more versatile watch than you might think at first glance. And beautiful.


----------



## lmcgbaj

WatchFrog said:


> Easily forgiven!





mlcor said:


> Totally inexcusable. Send it to me at once, and I'll guarantee you it will never be worn with inappropriate attire again. ;-)
> 
> P.S. Looks absolutely fine with that sweater--a more versatile watch than you might think at first glance. And beautiful.


Thanks guys.


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Fabulous pieces gentlemen. Here is a wrist shot of my latest. I have to say this watch looks much better in life.


----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor




----------



## andylliao




----------



## mervynlau

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## devlred

And a classic diver...


----------



## WatchFrog

devlred said:


> And a classic diver...


Classic - and classy! [But I couldn't wear it next to anything metallic ... OCD shiver!]


----------



## cba191

andylliao said:


> Really really in love with the dial.


OK. I'm not an owner of a high end watch, and I doubt I ever will be, but I can appreciate the artistry and engineering involved in these timepieces. So my question, now that I think about it, is rather superficial... WHAT IS THAT? I absolutely love that dial!


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

cba191 said:


> OK. I'm not an owner of a high end watch, and I doubt I ever will be, but I can appreciate the artistry and engineering involved in these timepieces. So my question, now that I think about it, is rather superficial... WHAT IS THAT? I absolutely love that dial!


Not mine, but it's a Glashütte Original Senator Observer (dark dial).


----------



## hornsup84

cba191 said:


> OK. I'm not an owner of a high end watch, and I doubt I ever will be, but I can appreciate the artistry and engineering involved in these timepieces. So my question, now that I think about it, is rather superficial... WHAT IS THAT? I absolutely love that dial!


Looks like a GO Senator Observer (pic borrowed from the internet):










Edit: Didn't notice someone already answered, but leaving because pics!


----------



## andylliao

Light always shine in the darkness.



















Enough is Not enough !


----------



## cba191

Beautiful!!!


----------



## rwbenjey




----------



## ShanghaiYoon




----------



## MaxMeridian




----------



## incontrol




----------



## GETS




----------



## omeglycine

GETS said:


>


I think the Aquanaut wears a rubber strap better than just about any watch around. And I think it looks even BETTER with the bracelet.


----------



## plastique999

Playing with my daughter









Sent from my 16M


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6

omeglycine said:


> I think the Aquanaut wears a rubber strap better than just about any watch around. And I think it looks even BETTER with the bracelet.


I am more than happy to echo your points.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## alex79

andylliao said:


> Light always shine in the darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is Not enough !


Breathtaking !!


----------



## WatchFrog

andylliao said:


> Enough is Not enough !


But is 1000 (+) watches enough?

http://www.watchesbysjx.com/2013/12/meet-prasart-vidhayapat-man-with-1000.html


----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hvgotcodes

Delete post my son actually posted


----------



## andylliao

WatchFrog said:


> But is 1000 (+) watches enough?
> 
> http://www.watchesbysjx.com/2013/12/meet-prasart-vidhayapat-man-with-1000.html


ÔMG! I wonder how can he wind 1000+ watches very day. I can feel the pain by looking at these pictures. Not sure how he feel about his joy?


----------



## incontrol

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## CUSO

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Afternoon switch for a wedding


----------



## AbuKalb93

Sometimes i like to wear two...


----------



## tigerpac

Love that strap on the CB!


----------



## scenar

Mine for today (not very high end I guess.. But I still love it!)


----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Solomente

Brand new acquisition


----------



## mlcor

Solomente said:


> Brand new acquisition


A beautiful choice, congratulations. No one does big dates better than GO, in my opinion. How about a shot of the movement? If it's like their other high end pieces, it's definitely worth looking at.


----------



## Solomente

Thank you! Here's a quick cell phone pic. Have to get out the real camera this weekend and get some decent shots


----------



## mlcor

Solomente said:


> Thank you! Here's a quick cell phone pic. Have to get out the real camera this weekend and get some decent shots


Absolutely. BTW, like your avatar--you're one of three people I know that has one of those (I'm one of the other two).


----------



## Solomente

mlcor said:


> Absolutely. BTW, like your avatar--you're one of three people I know that has one of those (I'm one of the other two).


Wow, small world 

I got out my real camera today to get some better shots of the PanoReserve. I don't have a macro lens but got some decent pictures.


----------



## mlcor

Solomente said:


> Wow, small world
> 
> I got out my real camera today to get some better shots of the PanoReserve. I don't have a macro lens but got some decent pictures.
> View attachment 5557402
> 
> 
> View attachment 5557410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5557418


Beautiful! Now you need a macro lens...


----------



## shnjb

Double wristing


----------



## incontrol




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific

Lange Grand Saxonia: a subtle beauty


----------



## mlcor

Beautiful Lange, YoureTerrific! Understated. The older manual wind 37mm has been on my mind lately. Today, it's this one for me:


----------



## HRC-E.B.

mlcor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You, Sir, are KILLING ME! I must use the funds I have to invest and MAKE money, not spend it, but this watch has been calling me for so long, and you, Sir, are not helping! LOL


----------



## mlcor

HRC-E.B. said:


> You, Sir, are KILLING ME! I must use the funds I have to invest and MAKE money, not spend it, but this watch has been calling me for so long, and you, Sir, are not helping! LOL


Ha ha. Well, if you don't want to run into enablers, you better avoid this thread...


----------



## sixfignig




----------



## nikolaidan

Hey guys. New here  Amazing community you have created. My first post is a wrist shot of my freshly acquired Omega AT.


----------



## Jazzmaster

After a wait of several months, the GO Seventies Chronograph has finally arrived...


----------



## Solomente

Jazzmaster said:


> After a wait of several months, the GO Seventies Chronograph has finally arrived...


Absolutely gorgeous. One of my grails (on bracelet), although still trying to decide if I prefer the non chrono due to its simpler dial and thinner case. Congratulations


----------



## Jazzmaster

Solomente said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. One of my grails (on bracelet), although still trying to decide if I prefer the non chrono due to its simpler dial and thinner case. Congratulations


Many thanks. I got the bracelet, as well, but have yet to try it on. I will say that the gator strap is a very subtle shade of navy blue, which complements this piece very nicely.

Not surprisingly, I'm wearing the GO again today...


----------



## Solomente

Jazzmaster said:


> Many thanks. I got the bracelet, as well, but have yet to try it on. I will say that the gator strap is a very subtle shade of navy blue, which complements this piece very nicely.
> 
> Not surprisingly, I'm wearing the GO again today...


You're killing me here!


----------



## lmcgbaj




----------



## mlcor

Did someone say blue hands?


----------



## darby11

lmcgbaj said:


>


Awesome pic, lookin good

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You got it, congrats! Hope you like it as much as I like mine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

Wearing my Marine today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmcgbaj

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic buddy.


----------



## darby11

A few more, my second run at a proper dress watch.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer




----------



## hornsup84

darby11 said:


> A few more, my second run at a proper dress watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## joshismycaptain

PremierCurrency,,, what is this?


----------



## joshismycaptain

Hey,,, tell me this,,, doesn't everybody love their highest end watch at any given moment?

I can't say I own a high end watch, or anything remotely close,,,, but today I'm wearing my best, and that makes me feel good...


----------



## EnderW

joshismycaptain said:


> Hey,,, tell me this,,, doesn't everybody love their highest end watch at any given moment?
> 
> I can't say I own a high end watch, or anything remotely close,,,, but today I'm wearing my best, and that makes me feel good...
> 
> View attachment 5722946


Everyone should love their watches (and not necessarily the priciest ones). And honestly, an ersatz tourbillon\full calendar\chrono, for under $30 is not a bad deal.
But it hardly belongs on high-end forum.


----------



## mlcor

joshismycaptain said:


> PremierCurrency,,, what is this?
> 
> View attachment 5722890


I'm not PremierCurrency (although I wish I had his collection!), but it's a Vacheron Constantin. Amazing pictures from PC here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/imcom...enworked-double-barrel-tourbillon-950527.html


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## Orsoni

Mid-low, high end


----------



## Georgeck

Wearing my AP today.


----------



## Luis6

A desk diving aquanaut.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbirdrs

Just pick it up AP ultra thin

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol




----------



## darby11

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't see this one enough, love it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11

incontrol said:


>


Like a boss. Drool

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

darby11 said:


> Like a boss. Drool
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Luis6

darby11 said:


> Don't see this one enough, love it
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ok, here comes another one then.


----------



## darby11

Luis6 said:


> Ok, here comes another one then.


Again, looks great. Guess it's the two of you then. I only roll with this one:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyfabro

Those royal oaks, they speak to me, I'm saving up for a PP 5227J, but the AP people are making it hard to resist


----------



## docwalleye




----------



## incontrol




----------



## mlcor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

Two in a row from me, I guess...


----------



## docwalleye

Absolutely love that piece mlcor.



mlcor said:


> Two in a row from me, I guess...
> 
> View attachment 5816474


----------



## mlcor

docwalleye said:


> Absolutely love that piece mlcor.


Thanks, docwalleye.


----------



## docwalleye

Still the 5124g


----------



## PremierCurrency

mlcor said:


> I'm not PremierCurrency (although I wish I had his collection!), but it's a Vacheron Constantin. Amazing pictures from PC here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/imcom...enworked-double-barrel-tourbillon-950527.html


Thank you. I've slacked off on logging into the forum the past many months, but when I saw this I decided to get the 'ole Tourbillon out and wear it. A pic from yesterday:










And a video I did a couple years ago:


----------



## heuerolexomega

darby11 said:


> Don't see this one enough, love it
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

PremierCurrency said:


> Thank you. I've slacked off on logging into the forum the past many months, but when I saw this I decided to get the 'ole Tourbillon out and wear it. A pic from yesterday:
> 
> And a video I did a couple years ago:


Very cool! Thanks for posting those.


----------



## payj

Sent On The Fly


----------



## Relo60

Wearing this on a stormy,gray day.


----------



## Jazzmaster

On the wrist today -- PAM 336...


----------



## incontrol

PremierCurrency said:


> Thank you. I've slacked off on logging into the forum the past many months, but when I saw this I decided to get the 'ole Tourbillon out and wear it. A pic from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a video I did a couple years ago:


Awesome! Thank you for posting it.


----------



## denmanproject




----------



## Luis6

I found an online seller using my photos of this AP without asking or crediting me. Disgraceful and dishonest!


----------



## alex79

Luis6 said:


> I found an online seller using my photos of this AP without asking or crediting me. Disgraceful and dishonest!


Surely you reported him, a seller using your pix will probably try to scam another member.

Superb watch Btw


----------



## WTSP

Luis6 said:


> I found an online seller using my photos of this AP without asking or crediting me. Disgraceful and dishonest!


That's a compliment in the end isn't it. You'll just have to start taking worse photos, or maybe wear uglier watches.


----------



## andylliao

Put a Copyright® on the photo and register it. No one have a right to take over your hard work. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11

Luis6 said:


> I found an online seller using my photos of this AP without asking or crediting me. Disgraceful and dishonest!


Stinks - but I have to say, that's a hellofa photo to steal! Beautiful watch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6

alex79 said:


> Surely you reported him, a seller using your pix will probably try to scam another member.
> Superb watch Btw





WTSP said:


> That's a compliment in the end isn't it. You'll just have to start taking worse photos, or maybe wear uglier watches.





andyliao said:


> Put a Copyright® on the photo and register it. No one have a right to take over your hard work.





darby11 said:


> Stinks - but I have to say, that's a hellofa photo to steal! Beautiful watch


 Thank you guys for all the advice and kind words.|> I learned from you to look at things from the bright side. Cheers.


----------



## Solomente

GO today


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## incontrol




----------



## mlcor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol




----------



## GETS

Well it's not strictly the 'highest of ends' but:


I bought it today and wanted to show
It is 18ct yellow gold
And that movement beat....


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## Foxman2k

incontrol said:


>


Awesome watch!


----------



## incontrol

Foxman2k said:


> Awesome watch!


Thank you, very much appreciated.


----------



## kkchome

15400 for me today


----------



## mlcor

It's been awfully quiet here lately...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

For me today...


----------



## ndrenfro




----------



## incontrol




----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## IWCOwner

Heading home!


----------



## incontrol

IWCOwner said:


> Heading home!
> View attachment 6071418


Gorgeous watch! Congrats.


----------



## TripleCalendar

These two


----------



## PremierCurrency

Breguet 7027 Tonight...


----------



## incontrol

Cooking a turkey on the BGE! First time ever, I hope it turns out good!


----------



## Exclusivewatches

Todays wristgame, one of my grails


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## lmcgbaj

Exclusivewatches said:


> Todays wristgame, one of my grails
> 
> View attachment 6140202


That is a FAKE watch dear sir. Quite a few tells also.

Not sure what's the point of posting it here but whatever makes you happy I guess.


----------



## m00k

lmcgbaj said:


> That is a FAKE watch dear sir. Quite a few tells also. Not sure what's the point of posting it here but whatever makes you happy I guess.


 Yeah, first thing that popped into my head when I saw the picture was it looked like the bezel screws were installed with a blowtorch.


----------



## PremierCurrency

m00k said:


> Yeah, first thing that popped into my head when I saw the picture was it looked like the bezel screws were installed with a blowtorch.


I noticed the dial looked highly suspect but decided not to say anything. Audemars dials are engraved by a turning wheel. Although the pic he provided isn't clear, it looks stamped, rather than engraved.


----------



## lmcgbaj

m00k said:


> Yeah, first thing that popped into my head when I saw the picture was it looked like the bezel screws were installed with a blowtorch.


Bezel screws, hands, date wheel alignment, etc... the list goes on and on...


----------



## hornsup84

If I'm not mistaken (on the specific model), this is what it should look like:


----------



## RidingDonkeys

lmcgbaj said:


> That is a FAKE watch dear sir. Quite a few tells also.
> 
> Not sure what's the point of posting it here but whatever makes you happy I guess.


And to think he sold a Rolex on here back in January.

I'd be a bit concerned if I were the buyer.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/gone-1476705.html#post12356554


----------



## PremierCurrency

Still the Breguet. All day and all night...


----------



## incontrol

Day two on the wrist.


----------



## mlcor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbuKalb93




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## incontrol




----------



## kkchome




----------



## MisterTom

Can't decide.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Toffern




----------



## incontrol




----------



## rogerfromco

The 422 on a custom ostrich strap today.


----------



## Dingleybell

I know with Richard Mille some ppl just cannot hate it enough, but some just love it. 
I can live with that - each and everyone of us is free to make his own style. RM011-Felipe Massa titanium.


----------



## Kevin6589

Dingleybell said:


> I know with Richard Mille some ppl just cannot hate it enough, but some just love it.
> I can live with that - each and everyone of us is free to make his own style. RM011-Felipe Massa titanium.
> 
> View attachment 6258889


Awesome watch! I would love to own a Richard Mille. I had the opportunity to try some of their models at this year's Watches & Wonders.

Like this one


----------



## Toffern




----------



## Solomente

GO PanoReserve today


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol




----------



## Rubar




----------



## omeglycine

Simply stunning, Rubar. I would love to read a review/story behind purchase someday either in the high-end or German forum.


----------



## Rubar

omeglycine said:


> Simply stunning, Rubar. I would love to read a review/story behind purchase someday either in the high-end or German forum.


This is a very prosaic story. My good friend at the same time received A. Lange & Söhne 1815 Up/Down and L&H Friedrich III. He was faced with the problem of choosing which I helped him solve it. . I'll try to do review German vs Swiss (L&H vs HMC Mayu).


----------



## mlcor

Vacheron today for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84

mlcor said:


> Vacheron today for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely as always -- is that a black strap or just lighting making the brown look darker? Really enjoy this model, but was wondering if it would look good on a black strap for formal attire purposes (I'd be getting this model as my all-purpose dress watch).

Also, any other comments as to ownership or anything you might add? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hornsup84

[Duplicate post deleted]


----------



## mlcor

hornsup84 said:


> Lovely as always -- is that a black strap or just lighting making the brown look darker? Really enjoy this model, but was wondering if it would look good on a black strap for formal attire purposes (I'd be getting this model as my all-purpose dress watch).
> 
> Also, any other comments as to ownership or anything you might add? Thanks in advance.


Thanks. It's a dark brown strap. A black strap would IMO make it look more formal and less warm. I wear mine with business casual, or with a suit when I'm wearing brown shoes and belt.

As far as ownership--"blissful" comes to mind. Just a lovely piece, beautifully finished front and back, perfect size (for a dress watch), thin, comfortable, accurate, good power reserve. For me, an ideal dress watch that is classically styled, yet has enough individuality to stand out from the usual suspects.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84

mlcor said:


> Thanks. It's a dark brown strap. A black strap would IMO make it look more formal and less warm. I wear mine with business casual, or with a suit when I'm wearing brown shoes and belt.
> 
> As far as ownership--"blissful" comes to mind. Just a lovely piece, beautifully finished front and back, perfect size (for a dress watch), thin, comfortable, accurate, good power reserve. For me, an ideal dress watch that is classically styled, yet has enough individuality to stand out from the usual suspects.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much appreciated for the timely and on point response. I prefer brown leathers for nearly every purpose over black, which is why the brown/rose gold/warmth really appeals to me; however, formal attire is the one time I need black leather and would want my all-purpose dress watch to work for that.

While many find that the Calavatra is a quintessential dress watch, I've always had a thing for the VC 82712 ever since I saw it and its slightly bigger size fits my relatively large wrist better than the Patek options. I think it strikes a great balance between simple/clean style while having some uniqueness/interest to it, and is one of VC's finest offerings.


----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey, I like that one for some reason. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11

mlcor said:


> Hey, I like that one for some reason.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought you might

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BusyTimmy

My first contribution to this thread:


----------



## BusyTimmy

My first contribution to this thread:


----------



## kkchome




----------



## plastique999

AbuKalb93 said:


> View attachment 6202001


These are really growing on me

Sent from my 16M


----------



## JWNY

Have yet to remove the plastic film. I thought silver was best dial color. It adds some variety as my moonwatch and rollie has black dials


----------



## HRC-E.B.

BusyTimmy said:


> My first contribution to this thread:


And what a tasteful contribution it is!


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## mlcor




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY

Removed film. How does it look?

Wishing all a nice weekend


----------



## Foxman2k

JWNY said:


> Removed film. How does it look?
> 
> Wishing all a nice weekend


Looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Been a while...









Sent from my 16M


----------



## incontrol




----------



## incontrol

At Giants Game. Not going well!


----------



## jfradkin33

incontrol said:


> At Giants Game. Not going well!


The power of the PP almost brought them back!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

plastique999 said:


> Been a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Too big for you  ?


----------



## incontrol

jfradkin33 said:


> The power of the PP almost brought them back!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Such a frustrating year. It was a lot of fun even though they keep losing with seconds to go!


----------



## Jack Johnson

Sky-Dweller today.


----------



## mark1958

This one or the steel version has been on my list... SANTA??



blowfish89 said:


> Too big for you  ?


----------



## mlcor

This one yesterday:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

Rob:
You've already heard my mouthings enuff bout this beauty.
Gotta thing about Finn watches like Suunto and Finn watch designers.
Tiny Finland. Has no gold, oil, uranium etc. What it exports to the world
is smart, techno driven, people. Remember the Nokia cell? Sako hunting
rifle? And Suunto AmBit watch?

X traindriver Art


----------



## hornsup84

arogle1stus said:


> Rob:
> You've already heard my mouthings enuff bout this beauty.
> Gotta thing about Finn watches like Suunto and Finn watch designers.
> Tiny Finland. Has no gold, oil, uranium etc. What it exports to the world
> is smart, techno driven, people. Remember the Nokia cell? Sako hunting
> rifle? And Suunto AmBit watch?
> 
> X traindriver Art


Your location of "Malfunction Junction" and this post's location are amusingly ironic.


----------



## incontrol

Have a great day!


----------



## mlcor

From near the top of the pyramid with incontrol's Patek, to the "just hanging on to the high end category" of my JLC. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

mlcor said:


> From near the top of the pyramid with incontrol's Patek, to the "just hanging on to the high end category" of my JLC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love JLC! They will never be at the bottom of anything. That was my first real watch and I still have it. Yours looks amazing!


----------



## plastique999

incontrol said:


> I love JLC! They will never be at the bottom of anything. That was my first real watch and I still have it. Yours looks amazing!


Agree, no other manufacturer has the breadth or scope of historical significance that JLC has, over 1200 calibers over 400 patents.

Sent from my 16M


----------



## PremierCurrency

Wearing 3 of the 5 tonight. Still wish I hadn't sold the other two


----------



## GETS




----------



## plastique999

PremierCurrency said:


> Wearing 3 of the 5 tonight. Still wish I hadn't sold the other two


Which 2 did you sell?

Sent from my 16M


----------



## GETS

plastique999 said:


> Which 2 did you sell?


A. Lange 1 Moonphase in Platinum
Rolex Masterpiece 18946 in Platinum


----------



## incontrol

Cooking a Prime Rib roast on the BGE for Christmas diner!


----------



## mlcor

Hope everyone will forgive the almost-high-end watch, wanted to wish folks a Merry Christmas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spangles

Happy holidays!


----------



## PremierCurrency

Merry Christmas everybody!!!!!


----------



## Jack Johnson




----------



## incontrol




----------



## mlcor

Breguet with t-shirt and jeans? Why not?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente




----------



## Luis6




----------



## GETS




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## mlcor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Happy New Year!


----------



## mlcor

Happy New Year, all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carpentk37

Happy New Year gents!


----------



## GrouchoM

Happy New Years Day!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spangles

Very nice shot of the Breguet Marine, mlcor!
The VC is super nice, too.


----------



## mlcor

Spangles said:


> Very nice shot of the Breguet Marine, mlcor!
> The VC is super nice, too.


Thanks, Spangles. Can't remember if I've posted this shot here:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andylliao

This today.


----------



## terry_tick-tock

Lovely pics from everyone other than me, but this is what i've strapped on


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## JWNY

Happy 2016 guys


----------



## carpentk37

Decided to pull my Lumen out of the safe since I'll be lounging with my wife on this lazy Saturday.


----------



## Emtee

VC which will soon become my only watch for a while as about to sell the rest for a house deposit.


----------



## JWNY

Good moaning


----------



## incontrol




----------



## clintfca

Today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol




----------



## Janhy

clintfca said:


> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hardcore Patek afficionados consider all Nautilus and Aquanaut watches a bastard to the true spirit of the brand, regardless of the complications they may feature. When it comes to "true" Patek watches, sports watches simply should not fit in the brand's lineup.


----------



## EnderW

Janhy said:


> Hardcore Patek afficionados consider all Nautilus and Aquanaut watches a bastard to the true spirit of the brand, regardless of the complications they may feature. When it comes to "true" Patek watches, sports watches simply should not fit in the brand's lineup.


Really, is that what Patek afficionados say? Quick - all PP\AP\VC sports watch owners - sell these off. I mean, it's not like Nautilus\Royal Oak\Overseas are considered some of the most iconic sports watch designs by G Genta.

Why make a comment like this on a thread where people show off their nice watches? Didn't you join 3 days ago saying that you know nothing about watches, but heard that Rolex and Omega are supposed to be good? But now you are an afficionado...

Bottom-line is that not every watch will be liked by everyone. But on a thread where people post watches they own (and like), if you got nothing nice to say...


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Janhy said:


> Hardcore Patek afficionados consider all Nautilus and Aquanaut watches a bastard to the true spirit of the brand, regardless of the complications they may feature. When it comes to "true" Patek watches, sports watches simply should not fit in the brand's lineup.


I'm confused. Three days ago you were a mid-20's guy looking for his first nice watch, and now you're the Patek subject matter expert. How does one acquire such vast knowledge in such a short amount of time?



Janhy said:


> Hi I'm a successful mid 20s man and I think it's time I bought my first expensive watch. I have saved $5,000 so far where should I look? I have heard Rolex and omega make good watches but I'm sure there are even better brands too.
> 
> Please help me.


----------



## hornsup84

Ignore the troll, regardless of whether it's a knowing troll or complete ignorance, he isn't worth your time.


----------



## Solomente

Getting back on topic...








Happy Wednesday all


----------



## Janhy

EnderW said:


> Really, is that what Patek afficionados say? Quick - all PP\AP\VC sports watch owners - sell these off. I mean, it's not like Nautilus\Royal Oak\Overseas are considered some of the most iconic sports watch designs by G Genta.
> 
> Why make a comment like this on a thread where people show off their nice watches? Didn't you join 3 days ago saying that you know nothing about watches, but heard that Rolex and Omega are supposed to be good? But now you are an afficionado...
> 
> Bottom-line is that not every watch will be liked by everyone. But on a thread where people post watches they own (and like), if you got nothing nice to say...





RidingDonkeys said:


> I'm confused. Three days ago you were a mid-20's guy looking for his first nice watch, and now you're the Patek subject matter expert. How does one acquire such vast knowledge in such a short amount of time?


Just a little something I picked up off the rolexforums.


----------



## incontrol

Janhy said:


> Just a little something I picked up off the rolexforums.


Where every other picture is of a Nautilus, Aquanaut and Royal Oak including the Offshore line. I never heard anyone there saying what you said.


----------



## Janhy

Well it is rolexforums, who do you expect uses it?


----------



## Luis6

Seems like neither should I wear this yesterday,









nor this today...


----------



## darby11

Luis6 said:


> Seems like neither should I wear this yesterday,
> 
> View attachment 6656234
> 
> 
> nor this today...
> 
> View attachment 6656242


Oh yes, you should!

Is that a one off two tone 5167 - lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6

darby11 said:


> Is that a one off two tone 5167 - lol
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Haha! The warm ceiling light plays the trick well.


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6

Just bought this 2 hours ago. Don't know whether it is eligible to be posted on this thread.:roll:


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Luis6 said:


> Just bought this 2 hours ago. Don't know whether it is eligible to be posted on this thread.:roll:
> 
> View attachment 6660258


It definitely belongs here, and it is absolutely stunning!


----------



## mlcor

Luis6 said:


> Just bought this 2 hours ago. Don't know whether it is eligible to be posted on this thread.:roll:
> 
> View attachment 6660258


Most definitely! Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

VC for me today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000

Luis6 said:


> Just bought this 2 hours ago. Don't know whether it is eligible to be posted on this thread.:roll:


Ummm, yeah!!


----------



## IGotId

I'm new to this sub-forum, I hope this qualifies:


----------



## Solomente

IGotId said:


> I'm new to this sub-forum, I hope this qualifies:
> 
> View attachment 6662794


The blue Reverso returns! Congrats!


----------



## Luis6

RidingDonkeys said:


> It definitely belongs here, and it is absolutely stunning!





mlcor said:


> Most definitely! Beautiful!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Vig2000 said:


> Ummm, yeah!!


Thank you all for the kind receiving.


----------



## incontrol




----------



## PremierCurrency

Welp, its the last day I'll be wearing the Vacheron Tourbillon. A couple new IN-COMINGS to be posted soon!


----------



## incontrol

PremierCurrency said:


> Welp, its the last day I'll be wearing the Vacheron Tourbillon. A couple new IN-COMINGS to be posted soon!


I, for one, cannot wait to see what you have on the way in. I am sure they will be fantastic! Congrats in advance.


----------



## mlcor

incontrol said:


> I, for one, cannot wait to see what you have on the way in. I am sure they will be fantastic! Congrats in advance.


+1


----------



## RobbyCC

This is crappy photography but a nice watch.


----------



## Luis6

Enjoy some warmth and brightness on a dull rainy day.


----------



## RobbyCC

My dad's old JLC, just had it serviced and brought back from the dead.


----------



## YoureTerrific

Post this on Instagram earlier today. Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-011. Can't get enough of this one.


----------



## GrouchoM

Still monogamous with this









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## mlcor

The "other" kind of AP...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spangles

Out and about with my Chronometre Bleu


----------



## Spangles

A dial with hidden depths


----------



## asonstuf

Spangles said:


> A dial with hidden depths


No one has pointed that out afaik. Thanks!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Two moons!


----------



## PremierCurrency

Langematik Perpetual all day and all night...


----------



## RobbyCC

I tried to post this earlier but something messed up which is why the date is off. :-s
But I'm still wearing it today so it counts!


----------



## MHe225

Not considered high-end, but for me, it is. And I'm wearing this today (and all of the week behind us)









Most of you have probably not (never) seen the "flip side" of this watch:


----------



## RidingDonkeys

MHe225 said:


> Not considered high-end, but for me, it is. And I'm wearing this today (and all of the week behind us)
> 
> View attachment 6778034
> 
> 
> Most of you have probably not (never) seen the "flip side" of this watch:
> 
> View attachment 6778050


I think that is my favorite of all the Laureus limited editions.


----------



## IWCOwner

Almost a foot of snow in my neck of the woods and the storm is far from through...the Duometre got about 90 seconds of snow time...good luck fellow East Coasters..


----------



## EnderW

IWCOwner said:


> Almost a foot of snow in my neck of the woods and the storm is far from through...the Duometre got about 90 seconds of snow time...good luck fellow East Coasters..


Stunning watch... but that is a ballsy picture. Even w 50m WR - not sure about exposing leather to those condition. Beautiful snowy weather outside in the city, but had my Seiko on for a day sledding in the park


----------



## IWCOwner

EnderW said:


> Stunning watch... but that is a ballsy picture. Even w 50m WR - not sure about exposing leather to those condition. Beautiful snowy weather outside in the city, but had my Seiko on for a day sledding in the park


haha, thanks! whisked the watch to a dry & soft towel after the quick picture.
kind of bad weather day when you're in no rush to go anywhere and having to manually wind your watch is a good diversion.


----------



## mlcor

Switch to this one tonight. Will wear it the other way 'round. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbyCC

It was raining today and I wanted a slim watch, so I went with my first and only love, a gift from my Dad for my 21st, the only watch to me that matters.


----------



## JWNY

Wishing you all a nice weekend


----------



## RobbyCC

^^^
How fitting, the two iconic SS sports watches of the '70s!
I always preferred the Cartier (octagons were too Stop sign and Chuck Norris...), but recently I've got my eyes on the 39mm Extra Thin with the blue face, the one that got away.;-)


----------



## Luis6

Blue.


----------



## docwalleye

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

docwalleye said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooh, that one's on my short list. How do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docwalleye

mlcor said:


> Ooh, that one's on my short list. How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Overall I'm extremely happy with the piece. Two minor things for me that make it less than perfect are the way the crown is guarded by the case - it's not the easiest winding piece I've ever had, but I do have large hands as well. Second is the strap is showing a bit more wear by the buckle from where it bends when I take it on and off. Ultimately, I'll see if that gets any worse and then make an inquiry at the AD to see what Patek has to say about that. I don't want that to be taken negatively as the crown is purely having clubs for hands and the strap I'm just observing at this point but with it being gloss and dark blue - it does show the wear greater than I've seen on other straps.

Thanks for asking Mlcor.


----------



## mlcor

docwalleye said:


> Overall I'm extremely happy with the piece. Two minor things for me that make it less than perfect are they way the crown is guarded by the case - it's not the easiest winding piece I've ever had, but I do have large hands as well. Second is the strap is showing a bit more wear by the buckle from where it bends when I take it on and off. Ultimately, I'll see if that gets any worse and then make an inquiry at the AD to see what Patek has to say about that. I don't want that to be taken negatively as the crown is purely having clubs for hands and the strap I'm just observing at this point but with it being gloss and dark blue - it does show the wear greater than I've seen on other straps.
> 
> Thanks for asking Mlcor.


Really good to know, docwalleye, thanks for the response. I am considering either this piece or the 5196P for my one big purchase of 2016. I've not seen either on my wrist, yet, and haven't seen the 5196P in person at all.


----------



## drhr

mlcor said:


> Really good to know, docwalleye, thanks for the response. I am considering either this piece or the 5196P for my one big purchase of 2016. I've not seen either on my wrist, yet, and haven't seen the 5196P in person at all.


mlcor, you saw these yeah? Pretty sure I threw 'em up when I visited an AD. Anyway, hope one comes your way soon . . .


----------



## docwalleye

drhr said:


> mlcor, you saw these yeah? Pretty sure I threw 'em up when I visited an AD. Anyway, hope one comes your way soon . . .


Nice drhr you have the 5196p, no?

I'll throw one more up for the same day to pile on - Is that allowed on the same day?

The polish on this piece in low light is pretty amazing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

docwalleye said:


> Nice drhr you have the 5196p, no?
> 
> I'll throw one more up for the same day to pile on - Is that allowed on the same day?
> 
> The polish on this piece in low light is pretty amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, have that Calatrava and love it . . . . the Gondolo is gorgeous so there can never be too many pics, you've great taste (I'm biased of course) . . .


----------



## mlcor

drhr said:


> mlcor, you saw these yeah? Pretty sure I threw 'em up when I visited an AD. Anyway, hope one comes your way soon . . .


Thanks, drhr, yes , I remember your pics. I'm going to have my guy get both of them in for me in a couple of months, try them both, then make a decision. And it won't be "both." 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

drhr said:


> Yes, have that Calatrava and love it . . . . the Gondolo is gorgeous so there can never be too many pics, you've great taste (I'm biased of course) . . .


Decisions, decisions...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

docwalleye said:


> Nice drhr you have the 5196p, no?
> 
> I'll throw one more up for the same day to pile on - Is that allowed on the same day?
> 
> The polish on this piece in low light is pretty amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful shot, docwalleye.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

mlcor said:


> Thanks, drhr, yes , I remember your pics. I'm going to have my guy get both of them in for me in a couple of months, try them both, then make a decision.* And it won't be "both."*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, just not at the same time ;-) . . .


----------



## mlcor

drhr said:


> Well, just not at the same time ;-) . . .


Nope, one from each of the big three is the immediate goal. Eventually, maybe, there are a couple of other brands on the radar. Actually, other than those two, the other Pateks I like are well beyond my self-imposed maximum that I will spend on one watch.


----------



## drhr

mlcor said:


> Nope, one from each of the big three is the immediate goal. Eventually, maybe, there are a couple of other brands on the radar. Actually, other than those two, the other Pateks I like are well beyond my self-imposed maximum that I will spend on one watch.


Ah, yes forgot about that . . . well, no matter which one, you'll have one hell of a looker!!


----------



## Foxman2k

mlcor said:


> Nope, one from each of the big three is the immediate goal. Eventually, maybe, there are a couple of other brands on the radar. Actually, other than those two, the other Pateks I like are well beyond my self-imposed maximum that I will spend on one watch.


From my experience the problems with self imposed maximum is that for some reason it's a bigger number each year


----------



## mlcor

Foxman2k said:


> From my experience the problems with self imposed maximum is that for some reason it's a bigger number each year


Sad but true, it's definitely happened to me a few times. But I think this time it's real.


----------



## watchdeviant




----------



## incontrol

JLC Perpetual


----------



## MHe225

Today and all of last week:









Check here for more pics and a link to the manufacturer (Christaan van der Klaauw)


----------



## PremierCurrency

Low light at dinner....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## insomniac2

PremierCurrency said:


> Low light at dinner....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch!! Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

MHe225 said:


> Today and all of last week:
> 
> View attachment 6865498
> 
> 
> Check here for more pics and a link to the manufacturer (Christaan van der Klaauw)


This is just supremely beautiful - amazing pictures you have taken to show the dial details as well ! 
I don't have anything worthy of this thread (yet), please carry on.


----------



## JWNY

Long weekend in Singapore before the Lunar New Year


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Watchnut12




----------



## MZhammer

Enjoying this one today.
Go Pack Go!


----------



## 1bavarian

Still enjoying this:


----------



## PremierCurrency

Enjoying a night in Charleston with the Lange....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente

My hometown! Wish I would have known so I could see that ALS in person ;-)


----------



## PremierCurrency

I was at the Rooftop bar across from Cyprus. Let me know!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente

Ah the Vendue Inn, nice. Next time I guess! Hope you enjoyed Charleston!


----------



## Watchnut12




----------



## beeman101

Rolex Oyster perpetual DJ gold/steel


----------



## MHe225

I'll continue to barge in .... again, maybe not high-end, although it ticks many of the boxes / criteria of one:








Minerva Pythagore

PS - I'll switch to my LE Garmin Forerunner 225 for the next few hours, so I'll know how far and how fast; none of the HE's can do that :-d


----------



## Spangles

Watchnut12 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6948585&d=1454653446"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Looks nice! Don't see a gold speedmaster everyday, what drew you to it? Are you a big Omega fan?


----------



## Spangles

I meant to buy this 8 months from now, but...


----------



## mlcor

This one for me today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tle

going to work


----------



## PremierCurrency

One of these. Jeez the flash brings out the hairlines that are invisible in real life!


----------



## plastique999

Waiting for a case to go....
Heuer has bumped my high ends for some wrist time.










Sent from my 16M


----------



## Luis6

PremierCurrency said:


> One of these. Jeez the flash brings out the hairlines that are invisible in real life!


 That's why I never use flash.


----------



## iim7v7im7

Still enjoying this one...light on the wrist


----------



## PremierCurrency

Chose one....


----------



## Watchnut12

Spangles said:


> Looks nice! Don't see a gold speedmaster everyday, what drew you to it? Are you a big Omega fan?


Thank you, I just find it to be a perfectly executed gold chronograph.


----------



## tim_horton




----------



## mlcor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScorpionRS

mlcor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really like this. How do you find it as a day to day watch to live with

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

ScorpionRS said:


> Really like this. How do you find it as a day to day watch to live with
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I don't really have a day to day watch; I rarely wear the same watch two days in a row unless I'm traveling. Having said that, I love the watch. Top notch finishing, beautiful dial, very accurate movement (around +2 seconds a day), comfortable. What's not to like?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScorpionRS

mlcor said:


> Thanks. I don't really have a day to day watch; I rarely wear the same watch two days in a row unless I'm traveling. Having said that, I love the watch. Top notch finishing, beautiful dial, very accurate movement (around +2 seconds a day), comfortable. What's not to like?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great. Just what I wanted to hear  one last question. What size is your wrist I have a 6.75" wrist and wonder if this will fit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol




----------



## mlcor

ScorpionRS said:


> Great. Just what I wanted to hear  one last question. What size is your wrist I have a 6.75" wrist and wonder if this will fit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is 7.25", but at 38mm the watch should fit yours just fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6

ScorpionRS said:


> Great. Just what I wanted to hear  one last question. What size is your wrist I have a 6.75" wrist and wonder if this will fit
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did try the same model before opting for the H. Moser.
That Vacheron fits my 6.3" wrist very nicely. Here is a photo for your reference.


----------



## ScorpionRS

mlcor said:


> Mine is 7.25", but at 38mm the watch should fit yours just fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Luis6 said:


> I did try the same model before opting for the H. Moser.
> That Vacheron fits my 6.3" wrist very nicely. Here is a photo for your reference.
> View attachment 7038017


Thanks for the info and the pics. This place rocks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbyCC

Oops, I just realized I left the chrono running...going to go check it now.


----------



## humanalien

Enjoying some whiskey... Have to say, photography involving watches are always fun.

Love the way I adjusted the lighting on the second photo - "sun-burst dial" indeed!













​


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## Spangles

Pics not quite from today, but it's what I wore today!


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## RobbyCC

I just *cannot* get a good shot of this watch, and I'm really trying!
It's very shiny, the large convex crystal picks up reflections from all around, not just up, and it dulls over with overcast lighting. :-s


----------



## kevin_b1

This may not be high end with regards to price but it is for quality and appearance.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente

kevin_b1 said:


> This may not be high end with regards to price but it is for quality and appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whatever helps you sleep at night


----------



## Bradjhomes

kevin_b1 said:


> This may not be high end with regards to price but it is for quality and appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've handled it, and it's nice for the money - but I've also handled high end pieces on the same day and it's not really comparable.


----------



## Spangles

kevin_b1 said:


> This may not be high end with regards to price but it is for quality and appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See, now if they put the Death Star on the dial, rather than the moon ("that's no moon!"), then you'd really have something. Maybe someone should talk to Arnold and Son about their giant moonphase watches. See if we can get a DeathStarPhase.


----------



## WatchFrog

With a bit of solar reflection :-


----------



## incontrol




----------



## mark1958

i am wearing the same today


----------



## Luis6

Mirrored.


----------



## denmanproject




----------



## JWNY

Good moaning my friends. Wishing you all a nice weekend


----------



## 1bavarian

View attachment 7131298


----------



## Emtee




----------



## Spangles

Jlc mut moon


----------



## RobbyCC

I find this thing kinda big and heavy, but it has a certain charm.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY

Feeling sleepy now


----------



## Luis6




----------



## incontrol




----------



## lmcgbaj

Somethings different...


----------



## RobbyCC

inspired by incontrol. :-d


----------



## Solomente

In the light of the setting sun peering through my office window


----------



## TomCen

View attachment 7261346
Vintage Atlantic Worldmaster


----------



## incontrol

Waiting on the first of March! That should be in a few hours.


----------



## tle

wowww... incontrol... the JCL is awsome, rare find mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

tle said:


> wowww... incontrol... the JCL is awsome, rare find mate!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much!


----------



## RobbyCC

This is my dad's mid-60s JLC, recently serviced for the first time. I'm beginning to bond with this watch, always thought it too boring when he wore it, but now after sitting around for 50 years aging with barely any use it's developed a wonderful aura and a vintage feel they can't quite do these days. Time cannot be sped up, pun intended. Love the high-domed crystal that makes everything around its periphery distort unevenly (the hour markers are engraved onto the face), and the unpredictable sunburst patterns on the face. Today it would all be so evenly and predictably distorted that it would feel contrived.


----------



## iim7v7im7




----------



## drhr

.


----------



## mlcor

drhr said:


> .


Hey, is that new??


----------



## mlcor

AP for me today.

View attachment 7300338


----------



## RobbyCC

drhr said:


> .


drool-worthy.
I went to look at YMs the other day, tried on the all-silver, the new Everose/Cerachrom, and the blue dial, *by far* my favorite!


----------



## incontrol

drhr said:


> .


Looking amazing! Congrats!


----------



## drhr

mlcor said:


> Hey, is that new??


Yep, just got it yesterday, loving it . . . . decided on the Patek yet? ;-) . . .


----------



## drhr

RobbyCC said:


> drool-worthy.
> I went to look at YMs the other day, tried on the all-silver, the new Everose/Cerachrom, and the *blue dial, *by far* my favorite!*


Oh, that's good to hear, a lot of people really like the Everose it seems . . .


----------



## drhr

incontrol said:


> Looking amazing! Congrats!


Hey thx, we have similar tastes from what I've seen and this confirms that too . . .


----------



## mlcor

drhr said:


> Yep, just got it yesterday, loving it . . . . decided on the Patek yet? ;-) . . .


Congrats! Still loving my silver dialed previous gen YM, but the blue dial is sweet, too.

No, haven't decided yet--waiting for my dealer to get them in for a comparo, then I'll decide.


----------



## tle

sub-c on nato!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IWCOwner

drhr said:


> .


Congrats DRHR. The FiftyFathoms has another water buddy!


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

Congrats drhr, the blue dial YM looks great!


----------



## drhr

IWCOwner said:


> Congrats DRHR. The FiftyFathoms has another water buddy!





2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> Congrats drhr, the blue dial YM looks great!


Thx guys, yeah similar without being overly redundant, appreciate the shout outs . . .


----------



## Luis6

May I post this here?
Girard-Perregaux ww.tc Ferrari F1-053 Limited Edition chronograph World Timer.


----------



## blowfish89

I also just had to post once in this thread, I'll get out now :-x


----------



## RobbyCC

drhr said:


> Oh, that's good to hear, a lot of people really like the Everose it seems . . .


The Everose photographs wonderfully, but I had a problem with it in person. Photos generally show a 3/4 view with clasp, and in that light the watch seems to have a great balance between rose gold and matte black. On the wrist you don't see the case much, so it's a black band/dial/bezel watch with some RG accents on the dial and lugs. Since I personally don't like all-black watches, it didn't do much for me. It is daring for Rolex, and will probably appeal to a younger crowd or people who dig all-black watches, but I wish it were a bit different, I don't know how.


----------



## incontrol

Been wearing this for days. Have a great weekend!


----------



## GrouchoM

Still glued to my wrist









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFrog

GrouchoM said:


> Still glued to my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Acetone might help! (lol)


----------



## drhr

RobbyCC said:


> The Everose photographs wonderfully, but I had a problem with it in person. Photos generally show a 3/4 view with clasp, and in that light the watch seems to have a great balance between rose gold and matte black. On the wrist you don't see the case much, so it's a black band/dial/bezel watch with some RG accents on the dial and lugs. Since I personally don't like all-black watches, it didn't do much for me. It is daring for Rolex, and will probably appeal to a younger crowd or people who dig all-black watches, but I wish it were a bit different, I don't know how.


Hmmm, yes I understand the sentiment albeit a bit more generally if that makes any kind of sense . . . I did see one up close too and, while it exudes Rolex quality, there is nothing there to make me want to own one . . .


----------



## Jguitron

For such outstanding pieces and as someone who would give a leg for one of those, I'd like to hear what most guy in this thread do to acquire the beauties. Do you save up heavily and go for it, do you finance it or do most guys here have to means to just go get one of those jewels from time to time?

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shartouh

blowfish89 said:


> I also just had to post once in this thread, I'll get out now :-x


James Bond Old Vintage Rolex with new James Bond Nato hooo cool Watch


----------



## UkrNY

Got it several days ago. Can't be happier!


----------



## gdogmaster

Got to wear this for a few minutes yesterday. Absolutely spectacular. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

shartouh said:


> James Bond Old Vintage Rolex with new James Bond Nato hooo cool Watch


Thank you


----------



## mlcor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

VC today


----------



## iim7v7im7

Still waering this...


----------



## heuerolexomega

Long day , I really need it a drink ...
Cheers !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## Luis6




----------



## jazzbach

ROC


----------



## ciclismosam

Haven't worn this in awhile, but every time it is love all over again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aziz89

Not exactly High end but wearing GP today


----------



## Spangles

Breguet Marine 5857


----------



## PremierCurrency

Today:










Tonight:










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarDharmawan




----------



## 1bavarian




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## jazzbach




----------



## JWNY

Amateur shot


----------



## shartouh

heuerolexomega said:


> Long day , I really need it a drink ...
> Cheers !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You wear Rights Watch in Left Hand Cool


----------



## Spunwell

Taking a break from the action at my sons birthday get together at Dave&Busters


----------



## mlcor

The new one, of course.


----------



## jazzbach

Good morning


----------



## incontrol




----------



## Luis6

A. LANGE & SÖHNE 1815. This is the previous generation. 36mm, white gold, black dial.


----------



## Perazzi-man

FPJ Bleu.


----------



## mlcor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iim7v7im7




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

For the sake of some St. Paddy's Day green...;-)


----------



## incontrol

Jazzmaster said:


> For the sake of some St. Paddy's Day green...;-)


Great minds think alike! I am wearing mine too!


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## Spangles

Trying stuff on edition:
Breguet 7727
And
5817st with the new bracelet. The last pic is just to see the bracelet contrasted directly with the case.


----------



## jazzbach

mbessinger12 said:


> Absolutely stunning piece! I hope to have at least one RO some day


Thanks


----------



## Luis6

Platinum Richard Lange


----------



## plastique999

Honeymoon phase with this skeleton








Sent from my 16M


----------



## mlcor

Luis6 said:


> Platinum Richard Lange
> 
> View attachment 7490314


That is lovely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## incontrol




----------



## Spunwell

Same as yesterday, but picked up a hitchhiker.


----------



## Luis6

mlcor said:


> That is lovely.


Thank you.


----------



## elconquistador

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## iim7v7im7

Two textured dials, deciding which to wear..:-!


----------



## ciclismosam

Enjoying this beauty on what is a beautiful Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol




----------



## 1bavarian

Just added the X-71 bracelet to my Fifty Fathoms. I love the quality of the band, and I think my 7 3/4" wrist can handle the added bulk. The watch now weighs 7 1/2 ounces! I will alternate with my OEM sailcloth strap, although the pin removal is a pain...


----------



## mlcor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docwalleye

Atta boy...strap still squeak or the honeymoon over?



mlcor;27
251130 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docwalleye

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andylliao

Back to the ocean!


----------



## mlcor

docwalleye said:


> Atta boy...strap still squeak or the honeymoon over?


Ha ha. The strap is starting to get broken in, and I don't think the honeymoon will end any time soon. It's just a beautiful piece.


----------



## GrouchoM

I still don't want to put any other watch on. 









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## RobbyCC

I wasn't going to wear this today, but I was inspired by checking this thread as I was leaving.


----------



## JWNY

Here I am.


----------



## docwalleye

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

Nice, docwalleye. Good thing we're off by a day. 

This one for me:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docwalleye

mlcor said:


> Nice, docwalleye. Good thing we're off by a day.


If I owned an AP - that could very well be the one so look out. LOL.


----------



## Boxer




----------



## PremierCurrency

Breguet 7027...


----------



## RobbyCC

Just got this a few hours ago, better pix later!


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

PremierCurrency said:


> Breguet 7027...


Nice shots, PC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

VC for me today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Today 5116r Patek. Timeless classic...


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## WatchFrog

PremierCurrency said:


> Breguet 7027...


Glorious : my favourite from the Tradition range! I've been thinking about getting one and I wonder if I could ask if, given its proprietary strap attaching system, it is difficult to change straps for oneself and does one need special tools for this?


----------



## RobbyCC

OK ok, so this was actually yesterday, it took awhile to edit pix.
It's gorgeous in real sunlight. :-!


----------



## PremierCurrency

Gold Yacht


----------



## PremierCurrency

Gold Yacht tonight...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## PremierCurrency

WatchFrog said:


> Glorious : my favourite from the Tradition range! I've been thinking about getting one and I wonder if I could ask if, given its proprietary strap attaching system, it is difficult to change straps for oneself and does one need special tools for this?


There is a small set screw on the underside. Take that out and the pin pulls out. So it only requires a small watchmakers screwdriver.


----------



## WatchFrog

PremierCurrency said:


> There is a small set screw on the underside. Take that out and the pin pulls out. So it only requires a small watchmakers screwdriver.


Thanks - I should be able to manage that (famous last words!?).


----------



## YoureTerrific

Red, white, and blue.

More pics on my Instagram account: @youreterrific1


----------



## heuerolexomega

#prensado

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1958

But old photo


----------



## rogerfromco

Snow day here so took the polar Explorer II out for a walk with the dogs.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OobessionO

View attachment 7584530

Cocktail time


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Well, I never thought about posting this watch on this thread, but since someone broke the ice, why not? I have to admit, even though this is the high-end subforum, my Cocktail Time is my guilty pleasure. Unfortunately, taking pictures of it with a phone at night is quite difficult.


----------



## Simey

RidingDonkeys said:


> Well, I never thought about posting this watch on this thread, but since someone broke the ice, why not? I have to admit, even though this is the high-end subforum, my Cocktail Time is my guilty pleasure. Unfortunately, taking pictures of it with a phone at night is quite difficult.


I'm sure you are hoping someone will ask about that plane in the background - so I will be the one.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Simey said:


> I'm sure you are hoping someone will ask about that plane in the background - so I will be the one.


I just thought it made a neat background for a photo. I work at an Embassy, so we get to see these things periodically.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

This is my normal choice for political visits. Well, this or one of my other Vulcains.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Jazzmaster

Spring has sprung, so I finally switched over from the navy croc strap to the bracelet. Gotta say, the strap may now be permanently retired...;-)


----------



## RobbyCC

^^^
FWIW I much prefer the harmony and consistency of material of the bracelet.

And as an aside with the "breaking the ice" Cocktail Time, I also have one and many other interesting (to me!) watches that are not exactly high-end, but they get somewhat lost in the other similar threads. What are the rules here? Is there a > price point? XYZ Brands only?


----------



## al358




----------



## MJACLA09

Luis6 said:


> A. LANGE & SÖHNE 1815. This is the previous generation. 36mm, white gold, black dial.
> 
> View attachment 7453514
> 
> 
> View attachment 7453522


What does the back look like? Looks good.


----------



## murokello

Breitling, Vulcan, Rolex, Invicta.. high end?


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

murokello said:


> Breitling, Vulcan, Rolex, Invicta.. high end?


I would put Invicta in low end and breitling Vulcan and Rolex in mid level. 
Rolex has a couple watches that may climb into highend.

Sent from paradise!


----------



## MJACLA09




----------



## RidingDonkeys

murokello said:


> Breitling, Vulcan, Rolex, Invicta.. high end?


Nope, and I own three of the four you mentioned. We simply got off track, and I'm largely to blame.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## Luis6

MJACLA09 said:


> What does the back look like? Looks good.


Nothing comparable to your perpetual calendar. Just a basic Lange movement.


----------



## RobbyCC

^^^
Is this a bad thing?
Change is inevitable, so what's the current state as to what this thread is about?


----------



## MJACLA09

Luis6 said:


> Nothing comparable to your perpetual calendar. Just a basic Lange movement.


Nice piece. Very nice!


----------



## docwalleye

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hvgotcodes

MJACLA09 said:


> Nice piece. Very nice!


Let's see the face!!


----------



## MJACLA09

hvgotcodes said:


> Let's see the face!!


If this was meant for me I had actually asked someone else to post a picture of the back of his Lange from a previous page. That's not my piece.

Today a Datograph


----------



## Luis6

hvgotcodes said:


> Let's see the face!!


Ok.


----------



## MJACLA09

New out of the box today for me.

Have 3 more straps in route as well as the bracelet on it I don't like.


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente

hdfb910 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's one helluva 20th post


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## RobbyCC

Foxman2k said:


>


Super jelly!!!
Mine broke and Seiko is replacing it. I had it for a whopping month when the crown seized, something went wrong inside the movement. :-(

In the meantime I just got myself this, but it's not an automatic, reach for it everyday by default, under the radar piece like the GS!


----------



## Foxman2k

Yeah that's what I love about the GS. Most of the time at work I want to be under the radar. That Rolex is stunning!

Since its Sunday though.l and no work....


----------



## DonQuixote




----------



## mlcor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific

+1 for white Nautiluses


----------



## incontrol

The white Nautiluses are gorgeous!


----------



## mykii

RobbyCC said:


> Super jelly!!!
> Mine broke and Seiko is replacing it. I had it for a whopping month when the crown seized, something went wrong inside the movement. :-(
> 
> In the meantime I just got myself this, but it's not an automatic, reach for it everyday by default, under the radar piece like the GS!


More pics!! This is one of the best looking sports watches going IMO.


----------



## jazzbach

Good morning


----------



## Wangensten

Audemars Piguet today


----------



## incontrol

RGM 801


----------



## RobbyCC

mykii said:


> More pics!! This is one of the best looking sports watches going IMO.


Sure! Higher res.







I didn't like it at first as much as the traditional blue or white dial, but I wanted to push myself out of my comfort zone and get something more daring. I'm really glad I did.


----------



## WTSP

RobbyCC said:


> Sure! Higher res.
> I didn't like it at first as much as the traditional blue or white dial, but I wanted to push myself out of my comfort zone and get something more daring. I'm really glad I did.


I keep seeing that on the back cover of The Economist.


----------



## Spunwell

Overseas today with some budding spring flowers.


----------



## rogerfromco

RobbyCC said:


> Sure! Higher res.
> View attachment 7714074
> 
> I didn't like it at first as much as the traditional blue or white dial, but I wanted to push myself out of my comfort zone and get something more daring. I'm really glad I did.


That's my lotto or retirement watch. I was floored when I tried it on. Amaze-balls! Absolutely the best watch in the Rolex line up IMHO.


----------



## mykii

rogerfromco said:


> That's my lotto or retirement watch. I was floored when I tried it on. Amaze-balls! Absolutely the best watch in the Rolex line up IMHO.


Im with you Roger. When I go big game hunting, I am going to have a very difficult time deciding between this or a Breguet!


----------



## MJACLA09




----------



## RobbyCC

WTSP said:


> I keep seeing that on the back cover of The Economist.


What? The watch or the cheesy (but true!) sentiment? :-d ;-)


----------



## Spangles

WTSP said:


> I keep seeing that on the back cover of The Economist.


Really? Mine has often has Cartier! Although, Rolex and AP have had ads in the past. There are no watch ads in this weeks edition for me.

Maybe there are different ads by region or something?

I feel slightly ripped off! Ha ha!


----------



## wkw

My grail watches



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09




----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

one of my favorites!


----------



## mark1958

Old photo but what i have on


----------



## Foxman2k

RobbyCC said:


> Sure! Higher res.
> View attachment 7714074
> 
> I didn't like it at first as much as the traditional blue or white dial, but I wanted to push myself out of my comfort zone and get something more daring. I'm really glad I did.


Pardon my ignorance but what model or reference is this?


----------



## hvgotcodes

Foxman2k said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what model or reference is this?


It's the Rolex 116665


----------



## schrop

hvgotcodes said:


> It's the Rolex 116665


And I looked it up after your pic. Shockingly good looking.


----------



## horolicious

incontrol said:


> The white Nautiluses are gorgeous!


The plural of Nautilus is Nautili. I guess flashy watch does not require proper education


----------



## incontrol

TOPTISHKIN said:


> The plural of Nautilus is Nautili. I guess flashy watch does not require proper education


Thanks, oh great educated one.


----------



## hvgotcodes

schrop said:


> And I looked it up after your pic. Shockingly good looking.


Not my pic. But yes, I have seen one in person and the rose gold and matte bezel work extremely well together. Would be interested to see what second hand pricing looks like. 25k is a bit steep for a gold watch on a rubber band, no matter how good looking it is.


----------



## al358

Longines 24hr.


----------



## jazzbach

My trusty ROC.


----------



## omeglycine

TOPTISHKIN said:


> The plural of Nautilus is Nautili. I guess flashy watch does not require proper education


Your second sentence is missing an "a" and a period. Also, you have one too many spaces after your first (and only) period. Two spaces is a relic of the typewriter era. For your reference:

http://www.chicagomanualofstyle.org/qanda/data/faq/topics/OneSpaceorTwo.html


----------



## mlacer

TOPTISHKIN said:


> The plural of Nautilus is Nautili. I guess flashy watch does not require proper education


Um, not so fast there, professor. If "Nautilus" is being used as a proper noun, i.e. a specific name of something, the plural would not be "Nautili", as that changes the name altogether. For example, a parking lot full of Lexus cars is definitely not full of Lexi.


----------



## horolicious

mlacer said:


> Um, not so fast there, professor. If "Nautilus" is being used as a proper noun, i.e. a specific name of something, the plural would not be "Nautili", as that changes the name altogether. For example, a parking lot full of Lexus cars is definitely not full of Lexi.


Lexus is not a greek/Latin root word and therefore does not follow the rule. 
But Nomos, a greek word would be Nomi.


----------



## diablogt

Checking this section doesnt make me feel happy at all. LOL.

Enjoy your watches guys. Im so jealous. One day...


----------



## MJACLA09

TOPTISHKIN said:


> The plural of Nautilus is Nautili. I guess flashy watch does not require proper education





incontrol said:


> Thanks, oh great educated one.





omeglycine said:


> Your second sentence is missing an "a" and a period. Also, you have one too many spaces after your first (and only) period. Two spaces is a relic of the typewriter era. For your reference:
> 
> http://www.chicagomanualofstyle.org/qanda/data/faq/topics/OneSpaceorTwo.html





mlacer said:


> Um, not so fast there, professor. If "Nautilus" is being used as a proper noun, i.e. a specific name of something, the plural would not be "Nautili", as that changes the name altogether. For example, a parking lot full of Lexus cars is definitely not full of Lexi.





TOPTISHKIN said:


> Lexus is not a greek/Latin root word and therefore does not follow the rule.
> But Nomos, a greek word would be Nomi.


This made my night. 
Fwiw I always use Lexi when discussing them to anger a friend.

I also thought more than one Nautilus was a Gaggle of Nautilus. Plural not mandatory.


----------



## Pisquare

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Lexus is not a greek/Latin root word and therefore does not follow the rule.
> But Nomos, a greek word would be Nomi.


Looks like Merriam Webster, who I'd trust think both are valid. Does that mean "flashy watch does require education", eh, Prof?

Nautilus | Definition of Nautilus by Merriam-Webster

for some reason I just thought of that teacher in the movie Finding Forrester. I am so tempted to throw in a few typos but it's just not me. Oops, I didn't capitalize the "f"!

I anticipate an "English is not my first language" statement coming soon.


----------



## Pisquare

MJACLA09 said:


> This made my night.
> Fwiw I always use Lexi when discussing them to anger a friend.
> 
> I also thought more than one Nautilus was a Gaggle of Nautilus. Plural not mandatory.


Thats a collective, not plural. But as they say in this end of the world- same same.


----------



## Pisquare

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Lexus is not a greek/Latin root word and therefore does not follow the rule.
> But Nomos, a greek word would be Nomi.


Incidentally, Lexus is not a word at all Prof. No Greek or Latin root, therefore.


----------



## mlacer

Pisquare said:


> Incidentally, Lexus is not a word at all Prof. No Greek or Latin root, therefore.


No, but Ipse Dixit is, and, ergo, he will never be wrong.


----------



## RobbyCC

mykii said:


> Im with you Roger. When I go big game hunting, I am going to have a very difficult time deciding between this or a Breguet!


I hate that problem, that's why I do this when I go big game hunting:









:-d :-d :-d


----------



## Spangles

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Lexus is not a greek/Latin root word and therefore does not follow the rule.
> But Nomos, a greek word would be Nomi.


The plural of Nomos would be Nomoi in Greek, if it followed a standard declension for a nominative plural where the nominative singular ends in -os.

Considered yourself owned by a cross-eye cat with a pirate cat.


----------



## Solomente

Spangles said:


> Considered yourself owned by a cross-eye cat with a pirate cat.


Until you screwed up your own call sign...
Now can we get back on topic please?


----------



## MJACLA09

Pisquare said:


> Thats a collective, not plural. But as they say in this end of the world- same same.


Well in my defense to Lexi. He does have 6 of them. 


RobbyCC said:


> I hate that problem, that's why I do this when I go big game hunting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-d :-d :-d


I didn't think that Breguet was that large on.

Is that a tiny watch next to it ? It looks like it's 45mm in that picture.

Great piece btw.

I wore this again today. Not a today picture. Sorry.


----------



## horolicious

Spangles said:


> The plural of Nomos would be Nomoi in Greek, if it followed a standard declension for a nominative plural where the nominative singular ends in -os.
> 
> Considered yourself owned by a cross-eye cat with a pirate cat.


Well pardon me while I put away my Nomoi collection and drive to a pub in one of my Prii


----------



## RobbyCC

MJACLA09 said:


> I didn't think that Breguet was that large on.
> 
> Is that a tiny watch next to it ? It looks like it's 45mm in that picture.
> 
> Great piece btw.


Thanks, it's an interesting watch. Very Breguet, yet so much more playful than their other austere classic designs. Which I love as well, but there's something about the jumping hands/timezone without the busy "cities you don't need printed all around the dial" look of other worldtimers. It's very accurate as well, surprisingly so. I'm on another longer round of testing, but the last round was an 8s gain over 83 days, or about 1/10s per day.

I just did a quick and dirty shot but with the watches reversed to see whether it's a perspective issue, the closer watch is going to appear bigger. I measured the Hora Mundi at 43mm and the Yacht-Master at 40mm, with about a 2.5mm difference in thickness.











MJACLA09 said:


> I wore this again today. Not a today picture. Sorry.


That Lange is stunning as well.
What I want next is the Datograph Flyback 39mm with Pt bracelet, the mid-production rice bead style.


----------



## MJACLA09

Great piece. 
I've never seen a Dato on a bracelet. My dato wears like a 41mm watch. It's sturdy and my favorite watch on the wrist. 

I hope to find the right Breguet one day.


----------



## mykii

RobbyCC said:


> I hate that problem, that's why I do this when I go big game hunting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-d :-d :-d


Well... all I have to say is.. do you need a PA? Or do you want to adopt me?

In all seriousness, just wow. One day... I hope.


----------



## RobbyCC

mykii said:


> Well... all I have to say is.. do you need a PA? Or do you want to adopt me?
> 
> In all seriousness, just wow. One day... I hope.


I'm sorry, I'm already in the process of adopting an underprivileged African child I can train to be a PA; he'll know the ropes when I want to go big game hunting.

But seriously, got my Snowflake back, so happy!
It's my go-to watch: so accurate, so light, so smooth, so under-the-radar.








My apologies if this isn't "good enough" for this thread!

Edit: actually I didn't "get it back", it broke and Seiko gave me another one.


----------



## YoureTerrific

RobbyCC said:


> But seriously, got my Snowflake back, so happy!
> View attachment 7774682


This watch is hot. How was GS servicing?


----------



## golfjunky1




----------



## Romulux

Halfway through a business trip in China. Can't do much online with popular social media blockage, but I'm glad WUS is working.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbyCC

YoureTerrific said:


> This watch is hot. How was GS servicing?


Don't know, it wasn't serviced. Brought the watch in 1-23, it had broken after a month, and it took them until yesterday to replace it. Since it had to be replaced I was hoping for a lot quicker than that.


----------



## MJACLA09

Yesterday. My 311


Today freshly back from IWC service center


----------



## tigerpac

My new 'old' Daytona. Very early 2016 edition.


----------



## hornsup84

RobbyCC said:


> But seriously, got my Snowflake back, so happy!
> It's my go-to watch: so accurate, so light, so smooth, so under-the-radar.
> 
> My apologies if this isn't "good enough" for this thread!
> 
> Edit: actually I didn't "get it back", it broke and Seiko gave me another one.


To hell with 'good enough', that's a beauty. I've been eyeing the snowflake hi-beat GMT (radial snowflake vs. your spring drive), as I am looking for a low-key travel/daily wear, but the classic is just so gorgeous.


----------



## incontrol

New shoes to change things up a little bit.


----------



## Spunwell

Same as last Thursday, but now the flowers have started to bloom. I hope everyone has had a great humpday.


----------



## MJACLA09

incontrol said:


> New shoes to change things up a little bit.


The strap face looks great but I can't see any shoes in that pic.


----------



## Luis6

Simplicity can also bring great pleasure.


----------



## mlcor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente

mlcor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a pretty watch (and I mean that in the manliest way possible)


----------



## Solomente




----------



## Spunwell

Luis6 said:


> Simplicity can also bring great pleasure.


Simply gorgeous!


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donut

mlcor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a beauty !!!


----------



## mlcor

Donut said:


> What a beauty !!!


Thank you, sir. Here's today's choice.


----------



## Spunwell

PAM Friday, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## incontrol

mlcor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You watch gets more stunning every time you post it. Gorgeous.


----------



## mlcor

incontrol said:


> You watch gets more stunning every time you post it. Gorgeous.


Thank you!


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## Pisquare

Is that that a Richard Lange? Very exquisite I must say.



Luis6 said:


> Simplicity can also bring great pleasure.


----------



## GrouchoM

Have a Great Sunday!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6

Pisquare said:


> Is that that a Richard Lange? Very exquisite I must say.


Yes Sir. Richard Lange in Platinum. Thank you for your appreciation.


----------



## incontrol

Have a great week!


----------



## plastique999

Just trying it on for fun....at Hing Wa Lee

















Sent from my 16M


----------



## Emospence

Let me just wipe this drool off my mouth and chin.. and desk


----------



## incontrol




----------



## drhr

Just in . . .


----------



## mlcor

drhr said:


> Just in . . .


How do you like it? First impressions?


----------



## drhr

mlcor said:


> How do you like it? First impressions?


A very beautiful blue dial, changes from a dark (almost black) blue to a light azure depending on the lighting. Screw down crown, took me off guard for a minute but I like the sturdiness of it as it operates in a very quality "heavy machinery way", if that makes any sense. For 41 mm it wears small, probably because it is very thin, not unlike the 15202 Jumbo I had earlier on. Bracelet is fine, very light so feeling wise not quite on par with the AP bracelet imo.

I'll be sporting it for the next few days for sure so more wrist pics forthcoming . . .


----------



## RobbyCC




----------



## incontrol




----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## Pun

L U Chopard delivered yesterday.


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## jazzbach




----------



## palex19

First Breguet and loving it.


----------



## cadeallaw




----------



## Zambian4ever

Hopefully this has a place in this thread... not up there with the PP and APs but maybe on the lower high-end?


----------



## Solomente

Zambian4ever said:


> Hopefully this has a place in this thread... not up there with the PP and APs but maybe on the lower high-end?
> 
> View attachment 7924258


That is gorgeous. Don't be self conscious about posting it here. It very much belongs.


----------



## Zambian4ever

Solomente said:


> That is gorgeous. Don't be self conscious about posting it here. It very much belongs.


Thanks! Of my small collection this one sits at the top next to the Duometre (which is a new addition). I think what makes the watch is that eggshell color dial.


----------



## mlcor

Solomente said:


> That is gorgeous. Don't be self conscious about posting it here. It very much belongs.


Yup.  Lovely piece.


----------



## Pun

Bought last week a beautiful blue grey dial.


----------



## Zambian4ever

Duometre today.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## timeisnow

Solomente said:


>


My favourite GO

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emospence

Visiting this thread always makes my heart skip a beat or two


----------



## schrop

Zambian4ever said:


> Duometre today.
> 
> View attachment 7942706
> 
> 
> View attachment 7942714
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw that watch in the metal about 6 weeks ago in the caribbean; just love the foudroyante, mesmerized by it even.


----------



## Zambian4ever

schrop said:


> Saw that watch in the metal about 6 weeks ago in the caribbean; just love the foudroyante, mesmerized by it even.


It's captivating. I know it's a mostly useless feature nowadays, but the fact that it jumps while the second sweeps brings the movement to the front of the watch for me visually (in addition to the open wings)...


----------



## JWNY

Coffee time. Who's bringing me to Starbucks?


----------



## heuerolexomega

5 de mayo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ie watches

im wearing this today.


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## RobbyCC

Oh this is getting old already, but it's soooo pretty! :-d


----------



## sdungnguyens

RobbyCC said:


> Oh this is getting old already, but it's soooo pretty! :-d


You can keep the watch... I'll take the car :-!


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Solomente

Another GO


----------



## qjet

AP ROO Diver


----------



## christianj

My newest family member.


----------



## RobbyCC

sdungnguyens said:


> You can keep the watch... I'll take the car :-!


That's a sharp eye, it's pretty unrecognizable.


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## RobbyCC

My dad's, about 50 years old, not worn much.


----------



## Spangles

Another visit to the Breguet Boutique.

I might have posted the 7727, but it's worth seeing again. I had a dream last night that I had this watch. In waking life, I don't know, but it is really an awesome innovation combined with a some glorious guilloché.
I had just watched the Robert Downey, jr. Gq watch video, so I dreamed I had a 5712 as well, but that's really his.

Next is the 5827 Marine chronograph, first in white gold. It's fantastic. The movement is old, but very reliable. Breguet has been doing silent updates on their movements, so this will be in line for that soon.

Next is the new rose gold dial marine chronograph. Before, there was a black lacquered (so says the boutique) dial. Now, there is this lovely one, with rose gold hands and hour markers.

Finally, a tradition, which is eye-catching and has a retrograde seconds.


----------



## Svail

Today and in the rotation a lot of days....


----------



## wwwppp

not exactly high end...


----------



## gerzzzzz




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## YoureTerrific

F.P. Journe Chronomètre Souverain


----------



## GCBC




----------



## hedgehog_

Gorgeous! In love with FPJ since years ago...


YoureTerrific said:


> F.P. Journe Chronomètre Souverain
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8135874&d=1463430532"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


----------



## hedgehog_

That 233 ... My favourite PAM 


gerzzzzz said:


>


----------



## pyiyha

My first JLC... 1970's Memodate.


----------



## pyiyha

What a beauty... you finally got it.
That would go great with your Ingenieur and 15202.
I miss my Laureato 8010... : (



drhr said:


> Just in . . .


----------



## JWNY

hello from Tokyo


----------



## jazzbach

From Tokyo, too


----------



## schrop

First time posting in this thread I think...


----------



## Solomente

schrop said:


> First time posting in this thread I think...
> 
> View attachment 8167970
> 
> 
> View attachment 8167994
> 
> 
> View attachment 8168010


One helluva entrance. Of all the watches people have posted in this thread, that might be the one I am most envious of


----------



## Tom1970

I know my model is not very high class, but is good watch with nice skeleton visible movement. Automatic with 21 jewels soft moving of the second hand, 3ATM, genuine leather strap. Hope you will like it.


----------



## asonstuf

schrop said:


> First time posting in this thread I think...
> 
> View attachment 8167970
> 
> 
> View attachment 8167994
> 
> 
> View attachment 8168010


That was quick! It's a stunner. What moved you to go for it so quickly? Did you get rid of anything in the process?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId




----------



## schrop

Two days ago, walking my boys:









Today, with a new (to me) vintage shirt:


----------



## schrop

I will _*actually*_ get over obsessively looking at and photographing my new Lang and Heyne, I will, I will. Just have to tell myself that. And please ignore my posts if they bug you!

In the meantime, the watch is keeping _fantastic_ time - gains precisely 1 sec every 12 hrs for the past 72 hrs.


----------



## shnjb

schrop said:


> I will _*actually*_ get over obsessively looking at and photographing my new Lang and Heyne, I will, I will. Just have to tell myself that. And please ignore my posts if they bug you!
> 
> In the meantime, the watch is keeping _fantastic_ time - gains precisely 1 sec every 12 hrs for the past 72 hrs.
> 
> View attachment 8201386
> 
> 
> View attachment 8201410


Interesting lug design


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Wearing my RGM all day.


----------



## profzhu

Not a lot of Journes here =p


----------



## HRC-E.B.

Finally!!!


----------



## schrop




----------



## drhr

Lange today


----------



## MZhammer

drhr said:


> Lange today


This remains my favorite watch I've ever seen on WUS. Stunning


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol




----------



## Zambian4ever

JLC Ultra Thin Perp in SS

View attachment 8252697


----------



## Emospence

drhr said:


> Lange today


Drop-dead gorgeous.


----------



## rogerfromco

drhr said:


> Lange today


That's frickin' sexy! Love it.


----------



## incontrol




----------



## starbrown

My FPJ CB for a Sunday.


----------



## Spangles

incontrol said:


>


More pictures, please!


----------



## Spangles

Trying on a wg pp 5712 

And an rg clé du cartier


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## eacast

ROO 44


----------



## phosfiend

Sadly, just visiting my wrist for the day, but damn if it didn't suit me.


----------



## Solomente

PanoReserve today


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

VC with a new half link installed in the bracelet. It's so much more comfortable now especially in this hot weather. I hope everyone has a great hump day!


----------



## andylliao

Don't know why picture always flip to the side.


----------



## mlcor

AP for me today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## Bettamacrostoma

A bit of AP blue






~


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## Zambian4ever

View attachment 8314202


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spangles

andylliao said:


> Don't know why picture always flip to the side.


Your Panerai pulls things over!


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## hvgotcodes

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


Man I love that watch. If it were 2 mm smaller I'd own one myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eacast

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


 Really nice watch. seems kind of big on your wrist on that picture.


----------



## eacast

Bettamacrostoma said:


> A bit of AP blue
> View attachment 8308378
> ~


Im in love with this watch.


----------



## andylliao

Spangles said:


> Your Panerai pulls things over!


Appreciate that


----------



## incontrol




----------



## mlcor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

Incredible watch taste and exquisite musical taste...



mlcor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

schrop said:


> Incredible watch taste and exquisite musical taste...


Thanks. Not too many folks would recognize that album!


----------



## schrop

Yes, probably true although not among people who care about or read about music. I think ITAOTS is very highly critically-regarded (I guess a lot like watches, where a huge proportion of the people know very little about critical approval or would recognize any watch).

Obviously NMH's vocals may take a little getting used to, but it is indispensable music. Might have to listen to it today in fact.

(I'd like to know what other music you are into...)



mlcor said:


> Thanks. Not too many folks would recognize that album!


----------



## mlcor

schrop said:


> (I'd like to know what other music you are into...)


I'm all over the map--I come from a musical family, and play a little myself. I'll listen to anything from Amadeus Mozart to Frank Zappa and all things in between.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

My humble but very sharp watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Having trouble not wanting to wear this one!


----------



## plastique999

incontrol said:


> Having trouble not wanting to wear this one!


Killer!


----------



## incontrol

plastique999 said:


> Killer!


Thank you, friend!


----------



## Dancing Fire

5396R


----------



## Spunwell

Overseas for hump day, wearing this watch always makes me feel better. C'mon weekend!


----------



## Zambian4ever




----------



## haiku




----------



## IWCOwner

Taming the beast with some beauty!


----------



## molecule

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

GP


----------



## VESPASIAN

Hmmm... Breguet or vintage Wittnaeur today... duh - Breguet!


----------



## Jazzmaster

drhr said:


> GP


Love the look of that Laureato. Very nice!


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## Jazzmaster

This one just arrived, and it's on my wrist today! Geophysic Universal Time...


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## JWNY

Black Friday?


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma




----------



## starbrown

*Re: Wearing this today... FP Journe Chronometre Bleu*


----------



## mlcor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

mlcor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is an absolute stunner!


----------



## incontrol




----------



## GOLDEN GIRL

mlcor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with you I like em thin & Vintage & thats a nice VC you have there 
I'm wearing today a 1978 - 18 kt Lapis & diamonds Cal 1120


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## GOLDEN GIRL

Love that Dial it looks so cool.


----------



## mlcor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Jazzmaster said:


> This one just arrived, and it's on my wrist today! Geophysic Universal Time...


Congrats, looking so so so nice  


qtip.416 said:


>


That's also looking super 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## WatchFrog

My new Breguet Tradition 7027 YG. This seems quite tricky to photograph due to its 3-D nature and all those shiny bits, but here's a quick-and-dirty shot whilst I try to improve!

(37mm but it wears at least as big as my 1815 up/down.)


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## jah

Does this qualify for this section? LOL


----------



## Boxer




----------



## incontrol




----------



## mlcor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## mlcor




----------



## jazzbach




----------



## Solomente




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emospence

SO nice!



Solomente said:


>


----------



## incontrol




----------



## incontrol

Today's watch choice....


----------



## CdnCarat




----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Shades of Blue..


----------



## jazzbach

Another RO


----------



## plastique999

Arrival...detailed review to come










Sent from my 16M


----------



## Watchnut12




----------



## Nephro

Diver


----------



## incontrol




----------



## mlcor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qjet

plastique999 said:


> Arrival...detailed review to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Love this watch!


----------



## ynp

VC Overseas today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

ynp said:


> VC Overseas today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love the contrast in the dial....is the case white or pink gold? Have another angle?

Sent from my 16M


----------



## ynp

plastique999 said:


> Love the contrast in the dial....is the case white or pink gold? Have another angle?
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Sorry, I was too excited with my purchase and didn't notice the gold tint of reflection on the dial , hand and marks.









It is stainless steel, ultramarine limited of 2015. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## incontrol




----------



## louisuchiha

A good friend just lend me his Novelty


----------



## Zambian4ever




----------



## plastique999

Haven't strapped this in 3 months









Sent from my 16M


----------



## micrec

Very classy. You barely see those anywhere...


----------



## micrec

hdfb910 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very classy. You barely see this in a black dial anywhere...


----------



## micrec

mlcor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beauty and simplicity in all its glory.


----------



## micrec

Dancing Fire said:


> 5396R


My favorite Patek! So simple, but that moonphase adds so much...


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spangles

Breguet time! Wore my Marine 5857 GMT, 

Tried on the 7337!


----------



## rwbenjey

Boxer said:


> View attachment 8605794


Still have to give my Speedy Pro some extended time on a rally strap, but I think the NATO is still my favorite strap choice for the watch. Looks great!


----------



## incontrol




----------



## Psi




----------



## jazzbach




----------



## incontrol

Custom RGM 801 with enameled dial.


----------



## Pun

My office watch for today.


----------



## Pun

plastique999 said:


> Haven't strapped this in 3 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 16M


A thing of beauty is a joy forever!


----------



## Pun

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite Patek. One watch collection if you may. Beautifully crafted watch.


----------



## Spangles

Lunch in the park:


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## heuerolexomega

Bhakt said:


> My favorite Patek. One watch collection if you may. Beautifully crafted watch.


Thank you bro !!! Agree with you 100% ; it took me many watches to get to that conclusion ; needless to say I have more than 1 ....Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## incontrol




----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon




----------



## Tony Abbate

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms


----------



## Spangles

JLC MUT Moon from a few days back


----------



## kevin_b1

New arrival



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfear




----------



## Emospence

Was never really a fan but it's growing on me..



hdfb910 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## incontrol




----------



## Spunwell

Overseas today, almost Friday!


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mak999




----------



## Spangles

Matchy matchy with my FPJ CB


----------



## maikeru




----------



## rogerfromco

maikeru said:


>


Stunning!


----------



## Pun

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## rogerfromco

Exploring the flowers today


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Vintage Casio Protrek..


----------



## rickgideonjr

My newly acquired Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Chronograph Rose Gold...


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## incontrol

rickgideonjr said:


> My newly acquired Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Chronograph Rose Gold...
> View attachment 9210074


Congrats! That is a great watch! I love mine.


----------



## Pun

Patek Philippe 5116r today


----------



## bazza.

My Corum Jumping Hours 001/300


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## m0c021

rogerfromco said:


>


I was not initially a big fan of the AP RO....but it has been slowly growing on me and I'm 95% convinced that I need to have one (37mm in white).


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Bettamacrostoma

The Rain has stopped back to some outdoor chillin..


----------



## plastique999

Spunwell said:


> Overseas today, almost Friday!












Sent from my 16M


----------



## Gunnar_917

Bettamacrostoma said:


> Vintage Casio Protrek..
> View attachment 9209642


christ that is old!


----------



## rogerfromco

Casual Friday at the (home) office.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

Errands are done. Time for for some college football.


----------



## Zambian4ever

Spent the day watching the ponies race.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skepticaljesus

Zambian4ever said:


> Spent the day watching the ponies race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


siiiiiick. Patina on that lume looks amazing.


----------



## gjku hgfdg

m0c021 said:


> I was not initially a big fan of the AP RO....but it has been slowly growing on me and I'm 95% convinced that I need to have one (37mm in white).


Tried on the 37mm on my 7 inch wrist and it looked amazing. Not a fan of oversized watches, I'm more into traditional gentleman sizes.
I say go for it.


----------



## rogerfromco

Fall is in the air.


----------



## silverghost1907




----------



## RidingDonkeys

silverghost1907 said:


> View attachment 9286322


I wish I could like this one ten times. Beautiful!

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## Zambian4ever




----------



## schrop

Macro Monday







All natural lighting, no filtering.


----------



## PremierCurrency

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol




----------



## WTSP

Bernhard Lederer Universe (BLU) Planet Paris 39 mm


----------



## Solomente

WTSP said:


> Bernhard Lederer Universel (BLU) Planet Paris 39 mm


Wha? Who? What? You definitely win the uniqueness prize! Beautiful watch!


----------



## WTSP

Solomente said:


> Wha? Who? What? You definitely win the uniqueness prize! Beautiful watch!


Thanks! I'm pretty pleased about this acquisition and plan to write a review soon. It's a beautiful piece in the flesh and the planetary subdial complication is relatively unique. I'd compare it to De Bethune combined with Ochs und Junior, perhaps with a bit of Ressence for the rotating planetary subdial complication. Here's more details from Timezone:
http://www.watchprosite.com/page-wf.forumpost/fi-16/ti-383436/pi-2309266/


----------



## Vig2000

WTSP said:


> Bernhard Lederer Universel (BLU) Planet Paris 39 mm


Yes, definitely nice to see something very unique unlike many of the usual suspects often seen on this thread!


----------



## m0c021

ShanghaiYoon said:


> Fabulous pieces gentlemen. Here is a wrist shot of my latest. I have to say this watch looks much better in life.
> 
> View attachment 5370346


I have never been a fan of the black dial of the Overseas....until I saw this picture! :O


----------



## Spangles

JLC MUTM at work, pairing nicely with a lab coat.


----------



## dbostedo

Spangles said:


> JLC MUTM at work, pairing nicely with a lab coat.


Hmm... pairing with a lab coat... never thought of that. Ours are blue... guess that leaves a lot of options! :-!


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin_b1

Vintage Rolex datejust today



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

This one might not qualify as high-end in everyone's book, but it does in mine. And try to get one ..... took me a few years.


----------



## dbostedo

MHe225 said:


> This one might not qualify as high-end in everyone's book, but it does in mine. And try to get one ..... took me a few years.
> 
> View attachment 9463034


Does it have a display back? If it does, can we see it?


----------



## MHe225

dbostedo said:


> Does it have a display back? If it does, can we see it?


Happy to oblige:


----------



## KtWUS

'Pretty' is not necessarily the best descriptor but its a nicely finished movement with cool Pythagorean bridges


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

MHe225 said:


> This one might not qualify as high-end in everyone's book, but it does in mine. And try to get one ..... took me a few years.
> 
> View attachment 9463034


I've been on the hunt for the perfect Minerva for a long time. Nice watch!


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## incontrol

Beautiful watch! Is it new? Looks great on you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

incontrol said:


> Beautiful watch! Is it new? Looks great on you.


Much appreciated! I've had this one for a while now, but haven't posted it that often.


----------



## horolicious

MHe225 said:


> This one might not qualify as high-end in everyone's book, but it does in mine. And try to get one ..... took me a few years.
> 
> View attachment 9463034


This was Minerva's Alamo before they went down. This watch was on my radar

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP

MHe225 said:


> Happy to oblige:
> 
> View attachment 9463874


That's a wonderful watch and a very nice movement. I saw this Minerva manual wind caliber on the workshop of a watchmaker near Fleurier who worked producing movements for Rudis Sylva. He had double tourbillons on his bench, but pulled out this wonderfully simple, beautifully decorated and uncased Minerva to discuss some specifics points. It's amazing how simplicity and good fundamental execution can overshadow even the most expensive complications pieces.


----------



## cottonlume

That Minerva!!!!!


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente




----------



## kevin_b1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY

meeting time


----------



## Pun

Carl Brashear Limited Edition bronze Oris today. It's really very beautiful watch.


----------



## Spangles

A continuation of watches with my lab coat pics:
A mother of pearl octa automatique lune FPJ, a Breguet Marine 5857 GMT...and a datejust just to complete the theme


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## incontrol

Wearing the same today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

incontrol said:


> Wearing the same today!


Great minds, and all that...;-)


----------



## arejay101

Waiting for my lady to finish shopping...


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Zambian4ever




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## ynp

UN Perpetual Marine









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

My 1961 vintage Longines Flagship today


----------



## hbk25

Hanging with frick & track. Enjoying the fall.


----------



## TedPhatana

This for the next 3 months.


----------



## DanOmega

plastique999 said:


> Stunning!!!
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1958

AP Open worked


----------



## PremierCurrency

New to the Arsenal.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Beautiful day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

.


----------



## plastique999

mark1958 said:


> AP Open worked


Mark when do you get this?
Love it!
Mine says hi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1958

HI Back.. LOL
I got mine 14307 in steel -- few months back. Last one at Las Vegas Boutique. I had to order in advance...



plastique999 said:


> Mark when do you get this?
> Love it!
> Mine says hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony N

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 9517298


Wow, beautiful


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> This one might not qualify as high-end in everyone's book, but it does in mine. And try to get one ..... took me a few years.


Same can be said about this one; it's also my dressiest chronograph:









This photo was taken only a few hours ago; anticipating requests for a movement-shot, I'm showing the back-side too, using an older photo:









For those not familiar with the "mistake" on the case-back: this Minerva Heritage Ref A 175-A8B celebrates the 90th anniversary of the brand. Only 300 were planned for this limited edition model / series but only 97 were actually produced!! According to the _Technical Director of the Institut Minerva de Recherche en Haute Horlogerie_ Minerva could at the time not source enough Venus 175 movements. But the casebooks had already been engraved, production had started and watches had already been shipped.


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin_b1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

Not necessarily "high-end" but quite the looker still!


----------



## ynp

Zambian4ever said:


> Not necessarily "high-end" but quite the looker still!


Love the doggie.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## m0c021

ynp said:


> Love the doggie.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was looking for a doggie in the picture then realized it was snoopy lol


----------



## rogerfromco

Zambian4ever said:


> Not necessarily "high-end" but quite the looker still!


Love it and I'm envious. By the time I knew about that one they had all been spoken for.


----------



## Zambian4ever

ynp said:


> Love the doggie.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Indeed! Caseback is even better.



m0c021 said:


> I was looking for a doggie in the picture then realized it was snoopy lol


LOL!



rogerfromco said:


> Love it and I'm envious. By the time I knew about that one they had all been spoken for.


I got lucky... Owner of the AD was keeping this one for himself but let it go for msrp as a package deal.

Nice RO by the way! 39 or 41?


----------



## rogerfromco

Zambian4ever said:


> Indeed! Caseback is even better.
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I got lucky... Owner of the AD was keeping this one for himself but let it go for msrp as a package deal.
> 
> Nice RO by the way! 39 or 41?


Thanks, it's the 41mm 15400 model.


----------



## Zambian4ever

Looks great. I am debating between the RO 39mm (6.5" wrist size) or a Daytona Ceramic for the next purchase. Two different watches, both on the wish list.


----------



## dc_deluxe

Zambian4ever said:


> Looks great. I am debating between the RO 39mm (6.5" wrist size) or a Daytona Ceramic for the next purchase. Two different watches, both on the wish list.


15300 > Daytona


----------



## Zambian4ever

dc_deluxe said:


> 15300 > Daytona


True... I probably need to sit and noodle more.


----------



## Dapuma

incontrol said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the new 5711 with brown dial? What do you think of it?


----------



## incontrol

Dapuma said:


> Is that the new 5711 with brown dial? What do you think of it?


Yes it is the 5711R. It is a great watch and the dial can change from a bright camel color to a deep dark brown depending on the lighting. I really enjoy wearing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Today's perfect watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spangles

Very nice on that strap!

Here's my Breguet from a little while back. Putting it on a strap soon!


----------



## silverghost1907




----------



## MJACLA09

Zambian4ever said:


> Not necessarily "high-end" but quite the looker still!


Seriously fantastic. 


incontrol said:


> Today's perfect watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great colors together. I love my 5960. 


TedPhatana said:


> This for the next 3 months.
> 
> View attachment 9534986


Why for so long without a change?


Spangles said:


> A continuation of watches with my lab coat pics:
> A mother of pearl octa automatique lune FPJ, a Breguet Marine 5857 GMT...and a datejust just to complete the theme


FPJ and Breguet are killing it! Nice.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

Old picture but what I wore this AM doing chores for the bride.


----------



## incontrol

Evening switch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

incontrol said:


> Evening switch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I switched as well. Sorry another old photo.


----------



## qjet

Reverso Ultra Thin


----------



## MJACLA09




----------



## plastique999

MJACLA09 said:


>


Love the shape of this watch

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## ynp

MJACLA09 said:


>


Beautiful watch !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ynp

Annual Calendar Light 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

plastique999 said:


> Love the shape of this watch
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


It's very comfortable as well. Thank you. 


ynp said:


> Beautiful watch !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you.

5396 today


----------



## MJACLA09

Today


----------



## MZhammer

This


----------



## MJACLA09

MZhammer said:


> This


Fantastic!

FM today


----------



## MJACLA09

ynp said:


> Annual Calendar Light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tell me more about this piece please.


----------



## ynp

MJACLA09 said:


> Tell me more about this piece please.


It's a new model of ochsundjunior annual calendar light, the case is made of titanium, the movement is designed by Ludwig Oechslin - the founder of ochs und junior, they sell direct from Lucerne. 
https://www.ochsundjunior.swiss › about

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101

MJACLA09 said:


> Old picture but what I wore this AM doing chores for the bride.


It actually wears well on a NATO.


----------



## MJACLA09

ynp said:


> It's a new model of ochsundjunior annual calendar light, the case is made of titanium, the movement is designed by Ludwig Oechslin - the founder of ochs und junior, they sell direct from Lucerne.
> https://www.ochsundjunior.swiss › about


That's really cool. I'd chose this over a ton of watches priced in that range for sure. 


arejay101 said:


> It actually wears well on a NATO.


1000 times more versatile than the way too formal bracelet that it's born with imho. I have gray as well.

I wore this today.


----------



## blowfish89

arejay101 said:


> It actually wears well on a NATO.


+1


----------



## kevin_b1

Grand Seiko for a walk in the woods on this sunny Sunday morning



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## MJACLA09

...


----------



## 991C4S

Jazzmaster said:


>


I love this dial. Beautiful contrast in lighting.


----------



## Haider91

Blancpain today.


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## incontrol

At the Beekman in Manhattan the morning after a Steely Dan concert!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

incontrol said:


> At the Beekman in Manhattan the morning after a Steely Dan concert!


Caught the "Gaucho" concert at The Beacon last weekend -- absolutely awesome! :-!


----------



## incontrol

Jazzmaster said:


> Caught the "Gaucho" concert at The Beacon last weekend -- absolutely awesome! :-!


Agree! Last night was the final for this year, Greatest Hits night. Absolutely one of our favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda

Lange Annual Calendar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

amgbda said:


> Lange Annual Calendar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice brown strap. I had a Lange Boutique offer me a free Blue strap for my Saxonia. We shall see how it looks with the Moon Phase dial.

Nice piece.


----------



## Spangles

I put my Breguet Marine 5817 yg on a strap and I'm very happy with it


----------



## MJACLA09

That looks great.


----------



## asadtiger

Haider91 said:


> View attachment 9766826
> 
> 
> Blancpain today.


Absolutely my grail..such a beauty that also suits you perfectly


----------



## Zambian4ever

Second time it's been on the wrist. Losing less than a second per day on average since acquiring this one a few weeks ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

Who would have thought on Nov 1st in Denver, we'd still have flowers in the pots outside, and the sprinkler and waterfall still running?


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spangles

Tried on a few things on different days. The Reverso is so nice!

Thinking of a wg piece. Something that can handle moisture for rainy day wearing when I keep my leather straps at home. Thinking the DD40, maybe the Breguet Marine Chronograph (on a rubber strap).


----------



## MJACLA09

Today old pic









yesterday


----------



## jamesL0VE

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## HRC-E.B.

Wouldn't it be more sensible to take these pictures when parked, as opposed to driving???

Wouldn't it be a damn shame to kill or gravely injure someone for nice watch picture on a Web forum? 

How would you feel if it happened?


----------



## Spangles

HRC-E.B. said:


> Wouldn't it be more sensible to take these pictures when parked, as opposed to driving???
> 
> Wouldn't it be a damn shame to kill or gravely injure someone for nice watch picture on a Web forum?
> 
> How would you feel if it happened?


And the Rolex might have gotten scratched!!


----------



## DanOmega

Waiting for our meeting at the Grand Hyatt on Union Square SF









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ynp

VC Overseas with the bracelet today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId

ynp said:


> VC Overseas with the bracelet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a gorgeous blue!


----------



## satiriadis

Calibre de Cartier for the whole week.










Didn't understand what the big fuss was about with the brand until i bought this piece.


----------



## Spangles

Had a birthday, so celebrated with an FPJ!


----------



## omeglycine

Happy Birthday. I apparently am deficient at celebrating my own (guess I have 3 months to make it right for next year). 

Fantastic FPJ.



Spangles said:


> Had a birthday, so celebrated with an FPJ!


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

BAM!


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## Alex_TA

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 9921570


Love the watch. A pity it was discontinued.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 9921570


That's just fantastic


----------



## DanOmega

Zambian4ever said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic! Beautiful 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

DanOmega said:


> Fantastic! Beautiful
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Chrisher

Zambian4ever said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. Which model is it please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ S

^
Duomètre Quantième Lunaire - 6043420 | Jaeger-LeCoultre


----------



## Chrisher

Zenith El Primero Original Vintage 1969 limited edition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente

Chrisher said:


> Zenith El Primero Original Vintage 1969 limited edition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch. Looks life a tribute to the a3817. What year is that from?


----------



## kevin_b1

Grand Seiko for me today



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisher

Solomente said:


> Great watch. Looks life a tribute to the a3817. What year is that from?


Thanks. It's the 40th anniversary limited edition that came out in 2009.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente

Chrisher said:


> Thanks. It's the 40th anniversary limited edition that came out in 2009.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. If you ever want to sell it, let me know


----------



## Zambian4ever

Chrisher said:


> Awesome. Which model is it please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





PJ S said:


> ^
> Duomètre Quantième Lunaire - 6043420 | Jaeger-LeCoultre


^ What he said... it has become my special occasions watch and my "I have a 3+ hr meeting so I need something to stare at and keep me occupied" watch.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton

Armida A1-45mm- Miyota 9015


----------



## PJ S

I though this was supposed to be high-end watches only?

Armida?
IWC?
Grand Seiko?
Does someone want to show something else that’s not high-end, and make it a quartet?


----------



## hbk25

PJ S said:


> I though this was supposed to be high-end watches only?
> 
> Armida?
> IWC?
> Grand Seiko?
> Does someone want to show something else that's not high-end, and make it a quartet?












Sorry, couldn't help it. I wouldn't make ppl feel bad about their watches though.

Here's one to keep the peace. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

Today, the Seventies Chronograph...


----------



## Spangles

PJ S said:


> I though this was supposed to be high-end watches only?
> 
> Armida?
> IWC?
> Grand Seiko?
> Does someone want to show something else that's not high-end, and make it a quartet?


Grand Seiko and IWC are here to stay.


----------



## mak1277

PJ S said:


> I though this was supposed to be high-end watches only?
> 
> Armida?
> IWC?
> Grand Seiko?
> Does someone want to show something else that's not high-end, and make it a quartet?


I always thought "high end eye candy" was strictly for high ends. While this thread was for people to post....whatever they're wearing today. Plenty of high end watch owners also own and wear other brands that aren't high end.


----------



## mak1277

double post


----------



## ridley




----------



## Zambian4ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

ridley said:


> View attachment 9958922


I am starting to appreciate this more and more. Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

PAM 336 today...


----------



## MJACLA09

PJ S said:


> I though this was supposed to be high-end watches only?
> 
> Armida?
> IWC?
> Grand Seiko?
> Does someone want to show something else that's not high-end, and make it a quartet?


While I have zero idea what an Armida is.

I also don't have a clue what defines a high end watch.

Please define for me. Show us some of your high end watches to view for better understanding.


----------



## MJACLA09

...


----------



## Spunwell

Jazzmaster said:


> PAM 336 today...


Absolutely STUNNING, exceptionally nice!


----------



## bigclive2011

JLC Reverso tonight.









And this one one as well )


----------



## incontrol

Jazzmaster said:


> PAM 336 today...


A perfect Panerai! Simple and beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101

Patek Calatrava 96 in steel with gold hands and indices


----------



## JDB123

ridley said:


> View attachment 9958922


Such a stunning watch.


----------



## Jazzmaster

Spunwell said:


> Absolutely STUNNING, exceptionally nice!





incontrol said:


> A perfect Panerai! Simple and beautiful.


Many thanks, Gents.


----------



## Pun

arejay101 said:


> Patek Calatrava 96 in steel with gold hands and indices


It is definitely a beautiful watch. Period


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

Patek in a different format than incontrol....possibly a little less formal LOL

IWC Regulateur posting for PJ S


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

88 GMT tonight.


----------



## keyzhu

arejay101 said:


> Patek Calatrava 96 in steel with gold hands and indices


Absolutely love the vintage look.


----------



## ridley

JLC Amvox 1, 40th anniversary of Aston Martin DB5, no 40/1000


----------



## Zambian4ever

Congrats! Love the contrasting tones.


----------



## Foxman2k

GO Panomaticlunar


----------



## JWNY

Finally tried it on correctly. Looks stunning. I would prefer the white gold on black leather


----------



## mark1958

Had to use the chronograph to time something.. so the ride into work...


----------



## Osiride906

Beautiful!


----------



## MJACLA09

The last 3 days for me.


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Zambian4ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roystock

The dial looks best under clear blue sky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpjsavage

I've got my lovely 5711 out again today:


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## MJACLA09

rogerfromco said:


> .....


I'm about as anti Rolex as anyone could be but I dig those markers and hands.


----------



## rogerfromco

MJACLA09 said:


> I'm about as anti Rolex as anyone could be but I dig those markers and hands.


I understand. It's one of only a few in their lineup that does it for me.


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

Yes, it's a Speedy -- but I don't think it's horribly out of place here...;-)


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

GrouchoM said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Super nicemakes me miss mine, it's at the spa right now


----------



## MJACLA09

L1 Moon


----------



## incontrol

175th Anniversary tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

incontrol said:


> 175th Anniversary tonight


You've been married 175 years? Holy Cows and so very impressive for you two.

I thought at 73 years John Glenn had been married a long time.


----------



## incontrol

MJACLA09 said:


> You've been married 175 years? Holy Cows and so very impressive for you two.
> 
> I thought at 73 years John Glenn had been married a long time.


Ha! Let me clear this up. It is a 175th Anniversary watch for the Patek Philippe watch company!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

incontrol said:


> Ha! Let me clear this up. It is a 175th Anniversary watch for the Patek Philippe watch company!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that's good. I couldn't find anywhere on the Web what you'd buy your bride for a Seventh Silver Anniversary.


----------



## Jpjsavage

Jazzmaster said:


> Yes, it's a Speedy -- but I don't think it's horribly out of place here...;-)


I love speedies and they are definitely not out of place here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

Jazzmaster said:


> Yes, it's a Speedy -- but I don't think it's horribly out of place here...;-)


Gorgeous!

Polar on a cold snow day.


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

hdfb910 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sharp clean look sir.


----------



## JWNY

productive day


----------



## Jpjsavage

JWNY said:


> productive day


Very nice too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha

borrowed from friends, not mine


----------



## Zambian4ever

louisuchiha said:


> borrowed from friends, not mine
> 
> View attachment 10176106


I need a friend like yours. Great watches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MZhammer

Wearing the 36mm Up/Down today. Love the restrained sizing of this guy.


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## Watcheroo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101

Many of us with very high end luxury watches also own equally beautiful attainable luxury watches. Plus, I don't see a lot of gold Omega Speedys around. Bravo on a gorgeous piece!











Jazzmaster said:


> Yes, it's a Speedy -- but I don't think it's horribly out of place here...;-)


----------



## Zambian4ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

arejay101 said:


> Plus, I don't see a lot of gold Omega Speedys around. Bravo on a gorgeous piece!


Thanks, arejay. ;-)


----------



## 4star




----------



## Zambian4ever

JLC Duometre yesterday, but didn't get a chance to post.










BLNR today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karolewskiej




----------



## MJACLA09

...sax


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## KtWUS

The guilloche came out real nice in this one!


----------



## MJACLA09

Chronograph today yesterday's picture.


----------



## pulp84

I wore my newest and proudest acquisition today - ALS Langematik 308.031. So happy with it I was inspired to make my first post (albeit that I couldn't upload a wrist shot).


----------



## Spangles

Happy New Year!


----------



## MJACLA09

Another Chrono today for me.


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## alex79

qtip.416 said:


>


Fantastic pictures :-!!

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## qtip.416

alex79 said:


> Fantastic pictures :-!!
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Thanks, Alex!!


----------



## qtip.416

alex79 said:


> Fantastic pictures :-!!
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Thanks, Alex!!


----------



## alex79

Followed with another RO









Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## JWNY

Good moaning from my side. New year resolution. No new watches. Week 1/52 - completed.


----------



## Comapedrosa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

JWNY said:


> Good moaning from my side. New year resolution. No new watches. Week 1/52 - completed.


Even one out for a new in? Not trying to enable 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79

Sunny day in Jakarta









Happy Sunday chaps ￼

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Pun

L U Chopard today.


----------



## alex79




----------



## arejay101

Patek 3509 in steel with new blue suede strap.


----------



## humanalien

Taken from few days back, on the day of my birthday.

Yes, I was the birthday-man, and with a moser endeavour on my wrist I am a man with no limits!


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

humanalien said:


> View attachment 10572978


Yes! Just... yes!


----------



## incontrol

IWC Vintage Pilot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Comapedrosa

incontrol said:


> IWC Vintage Pilot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?????????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ S

dbostedo said:


> Yes! Just... yes!


I believe the correct expression you were looking for is&#8230;"Oh Hell yeah!"


----------



## ynp

UN perpetual marine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iim7v7im7

AP RO 15400


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha

meeting up with a friend 

the nautilus belongs to that friend


----------



## schrop

My Friedrich III today, quick shot, artificial lighting...


----------



## Professional

Arnold & Son Longitude II COSC


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY

Ushering the Rooster Year in auspicious red


----------



## LACPA

Donut said:


> Is this the appropriate forum, or should it be in Independents ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone else wearing today ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


Incredible. I love the dial.


----------



## omeglycine

New arrival


----------



## ridley

Dressed down on vintage look leather strap.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueviewlaguna

My Rose Gold Striking 10th Zenith


----------



## alex79

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Spunwell

Vacheron Overseas today


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

That's pretty special.



incontrol said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79




----------



## TJMike

Spunwell said:


> Vacheron Overseas today


I have never seen that style before. It should not work, but oh how my it does!


----------



## incontrol

schrop said:


> That's pretty special.


Thank you for the kind words!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Happy Sunday chaps


----------



## kevin_b1

Always a bright day when i wear this.



Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

5575 Last night and this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Time In

......high end to me !!......GO PATS's !!!!!....


----------



## dbostedo

andsan said:


>


ALS and GO in the same shot? Isn't that some sort of sacrilege? :-d


----------



## mark1958

AP Open worked Skeleton


----------



## Blueviewlaguna

Zenith Chronomaster Bullit Today


----------



## incontrol

mark1958 said:


> AP Open worked Skeleton


Great RO, one of my favorites. It really is stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

All set for the game today, c'mon dirty birds!


----------



## alex79

Hello gents, sticking to this.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## rjt65

My first Speedy Tuesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin_b1

1971 vintage Rolex today



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

Today's new arrival -- the Sixties Iconic Square Chrono...


----------



## Solomente

Jazzmaster said:


> Today's new arrival -- the Sixties Iconic Square Chrono...


Too cool 😎


----------



## qjet

Jazzmaster said:


> Today's new arrival -- the Sixties Iconic Square Chrono...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!


----------



## incontrol

Jazzmaster said:


> Today's new arrival -- the Sixties Iconic Square Chrono...


Wow! That green dial is more vibrant than the SBGE021 you have! Very nice. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

incontrol said:


> Wow! That green dial is more vibrant than the SBGE021 you have! Very nice. Congrats.


Many thanks!

The SGBE021 has an absolutely gorgeous green dial. As you well know, however, it really takes certain direct lighting for that dial to "pop." The green on the GO is more accessible, if that makes sense. It truly is a dynamic and vibrant color, and the process used to make this dial is a story in and of itself.


----------



## lngl15

Vintage Kelek Chronograph Buren 12 movement / 18K solid Gold


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## rogerfromco

Working on adding to the family tree on my mother's side today.


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

This is so good...









Cheers guys

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## rogerfromco

Decided to start the week off with this one...


----------



## schrop

Killer linen dial!!!



kevin_b1 said:


> 1971 vintage Rolex today
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

CAN'T...GET...IT...OFF...OF...MY...WRIST
since Dec 29th (purchase date) I think I wore my Lang & Heyne one time! Crazy. Love my newest one.


----------



## UberDave

schrop said:


> CAN'T...GET...IT...OFF...OF...MY...WRIST
> since Dec 29th (purchase date) I think I wore my Lang & Heyne one time! Crazy. Love my newest one.
> 
> View attachment 10865777


A friend just picked one of these up. It's fantastic. 
The only downside I can see is there are lots of nooks for gunk to hide!


----------



## mfear




----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Zambian4ever said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just watched the movie doctor strange last night, I recall he was wearing the same watch with white or silver dial  

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Zambian4ever

alex79 said:


> Just watched the movie doctor strange last night, I recall he was wearing the same watch with white or silver dial
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Indeed it was the MUT Perpetual SS with a silver dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rjt65

GO Senator panorama Moonphase date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente

rjt65 said:


> GO Senator panorama day date
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


such a beautiful watch! (But not a day date)


----------



## rjt65

Solomente said:


> such a beautiful watch! (But not a day date)


Haha yes typo moonphase date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79




----------



## qjet

Enviado do meu SM-N920C através de Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Overseas this Friday


----------



## mark1958

My latest acquisition... waiting for bracelet to replace the strap


----------



## incontrol

Today's acquisition:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Spunwell

I enjoyed wearing my ALS today while attending a wood carving show in Charlotte with my Dad and son. It's really amazing what these folks do with wood.


----------



## alex79

mark1958 said:


> My latest acquisition... waiting for bracelet to replace the strap


Loving it, great choice :-!!


----------



## alex79

incontrol said:


> Today's acquisition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, looks great on you.  


andsan said:


>


Nice Nice Nice


----------



## alex79

Great day chaps

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## incontrol

alex79 said:


> Congrats, looks great on you.
> 
> Nice Nice Nice


Thank you sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1958

Old photo but wearing this one today


----------



## Saturninus

Matt says that's his!!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79




----------



## Solomente




----------



## Blueviewlaguna

El Primero Tourbillon today


----------



## andsan




----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## kevin_b1

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## alex79

Jazzmaster said:


>


 wow  
Love that JLC, stunning piece :-!!


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## Spunwell

Okay I finally had a chance to take some macro pictures of the Lange. I am no photographer (clearly) and these really do the watch no justice, it needs to be viewed in person. Such as they are, maybe it will give you an idea of how intricate the details are and how simply beautiful this watch is.


----------



## incontrol

Spunwell said:


> Okay I finally had a chance to take some macro pictures of the Lange. I am no photographer (clearly) and these really do the watch no justice, it needs to be viewed in person. Such as they are, maybe it will give you an idea of how intricate the details are and how simply beautiful this watch is.


I think the pics are amazing, the watch is even better. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

incontrol said:


> I think the pics are amazing, the watch is even better. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks


----------



## mervynlau

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Spunwell said:


> Okay I finally had a chance to take some macro pictures of the Lange. I am no photographer (clearly) and these really do the watch no justice, it needs to be viewed in person. Such as they are, maybe it will give you an idea of how intricate the details are and how simply beautiful this watch is.


      
Fabulous


----------



## Spunwell

alex79 said:


> Fabulous


Thank you Alex


----------



## mark1958

Got it switched over to the bracelet


----------



## Roystock

Spunwell said:


> Okay I finally had a chance to take some macro pictures of the Lange. I am no photographer (clearly) and these really do the watch no justice, it needs to be viewed in person. Such as they are, maybe it will give you an idea of how intricate the details are and how simply beautiful this watch is.


Gorgeous pictures beautiful watch. I was so intrigued I made a trip to my AD just to see this piece. Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Roystock said:


> Gorgeous pictures beautiful watch. I was so intrigued I made a trip to my AD just to see this piece. Beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words


----------



## drhr

Been awhile . . .


----------



## TJMike

drhr said:


> Been awhile . . .


Damn, damn, damn. That is quite lovely indeed.


----------



## drhr

TJMike said:


> Damn, damn, damn. That is quite lovely indeed.


Thank you, nice of you to say . . .


----------



## TJMike

drhr said:


> Thank you, nice of you to say . . .


Well I was tempted to question whether you could afford such a watch and tell you that gold watches are simply awful  The watch is simply stunning. What model number is it?


----------



## drhr

TJMike said:


> Well I was tempted to question whether you could afford such a watch and tell you that gold watches are simply awful  The watch is simply stunning. What model number is it?


212.050, 1815 Moon Phase Homage to FA Lange . . .


----------



## TJMike

drhr said:


> 212.050, 1815 Moon Phase Homage to FA Lange . . .


Thank you. The watch is one of the most beautiful I have ever seen.


----------



## MJACLA09

drhr said:


> Been awhile . . .


Is it wrong to hate someone because their Watch is so badArse ?


----------



## drhr

MJACLA09 said:


> Is it wrong to hate someone because their Watch is so badArse ?


Not at all, feel the same way about your Emil Lange, thanks for the "hate" ;-) . . .


----------



## incontrol

drhr said:


> Been awhile . . .


Yes it has been! I nearly forgot how beautiful it is! Thanks for sharing it again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## Spunwell

Vacheron today


----------



## alex79

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## drhr

US edition tribute . . .


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Pun

JLC Reserve de Marche recently received from the service centre. Date will be set at office today.


----------



## Richie.L

Speake marin for today


----------



## IGotId




----------



## MZhammer

drhr said:


> Been awhile . . .


^^ My favorite watch of all time. Full stop.

And here is my contribution today, will be switching to the GMT when I get home for an ocean-side weekend of fun!


----------



## drhr

MZhammer said:


> ^^ My favorite watch of all time. Full stop.
> 
> And here is my contribution today, will be switching to the GMT when I get home for an ocean-side weekend of fun!
> View attachment 11057346


Thank you MZ, that one isn't too shabby either!!!


----------



## qjet

MZhammer said:


> ^^ My favorite watch of all time. Full stop.
> 
> And here is my contribution today, will be switching to the GMT when I get home for an ocean-side weekend of fun!
> View attachment 11057346


 1000 like!!!!


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## Jensen92

Instagram.com/Jensen0292


----------



## Pun

L U Chopard


----------



## Zambian4ever

Morning...










Evening...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

OT......I had three watches stolen last Friday night in Ft. Lauderdale

Rolex 1680 red sub
Serial number 3843165










A Lange & Sohne saxonia moonphase serial number 229961










Blancpain 5200 serial number 1092










Please keep an eye out and let me know if you see them or contact the Ft. Lauderdale police department. I have helped others recover their stolen watches through this site so I know it is possible. Feel free to copy and save the pictures and information and distribute it to anyone that might be able to help. Thanks for your help and support.

I know this is not proper wruw content but I know these threads have a lot of traffic hence my decision to post here. I have also started a thread in the stolen watch section.


----------



## Jazzmaster

So sorry to hear this, Spunwell.


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## Jazzmaster

Geophysic Universal Time...


----------



## JWNY

wishing all a nice weekend


----------



## ridley

True Second on Camille Fournet Matt Navy Blue.

Cheers


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## iim7v7im7

Rolex DD40 today....


----------



## knightRider

offshore:


----------



## kevin_b1

New addition to the collection a 9ct gold 32mm Rolex dress watch dating to 1962, lovely.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clintfca

Cheers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

The newest stallion in the stable...:


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## jdres




----------



## mpalmer

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 11210074


Gorgeous!


----------



## TripleCalendar

7147 again


----------



## jdres




----------



## ridley

Jaeger LeCoultre True Second on Camille Fournet Matt Dark Hazelnut.


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## dbostedo

Dressed down PML today... versatility FTW


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP

BLU Planet Paris









If anybody is interested, I've dedicated my 1000th post on WUS to this watch with a review here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/bern...-paris-39-mm-review-4175674.html#post40119834


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

SBGH049


----------



## mark1958

Love this one


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## louisuchiha

met a friend and borrowed his VC


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Kevin6589

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my Zeitwerk


Awesome watch!.....and Bentley


----------



## Roystock

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my Zeitwerk


That's an amazing watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Kevin6589 said:


> Awesome watch!.....and Bentley


Thanks, good eye!

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Bidle

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my Zeitwerk


Didn't feel much for this watch when it came out, but really starts to grow on me. Very nice and especially in this 'set-up'. You should update your already so impressive signature. Would love to see some photo's of your 1133b. Hope to catch one some day,......


----------



## Solomente

From yesterday


----------



## bigclive2011

299/300.


----------



## Mikepremium24




----------



## rogerfromco

Sometimes I forget this one has lume!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Today is a good day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

bp


----------



## Mikepremium24




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

I'm not sure that my little friend approves.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## chemistman

AP at the gym


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Vinguru

Not sure if this Tudor qualifies but wanted to share it anyway 🖒


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Palm Sunday


----------



## Mikepremium24




----------



## Solomente

Mikepremium24 said:


> View attachment 11466018


Someone pass me a hat because if that watch is real I'm going to eat it


----------



## JodyH




----------



## Spunwell

Solomente said:


> Someone pass me a hat because if that watch is real I'm going to eat it


The watch or the hat?

jK.......... I said the same thing when I saw the post earlier


----------



## Solomente

Spunwell said:


> The watch or the hat?
> 
> jK.......... I said the same thing when I saw the post earlier


I don't eat genetically modified food so I can't eat that watch

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## m0c021

Solomente said:


> I don't eat genetically modified food so I can't eat that watch
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


It's not genetically modified if it wasn't AP at all to begin with. Is this the new method of doing the "is this real" thread?


----------



## islands62

Can you tell about this strap? Its nice, and some non-OEM options would be great to know about.



rockmastermike said:


> Palm Sunday


----------



## rockmastermike

islands62 said:


> Can you tell about this strap? Its nice, and some non-OEM options would be great to know about.


Thank you - canvas strap is from drunkartstraps |>


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikepremium24




----------



## doodlebrain

damn, spunwell, really hope these turn up.


----------



## MJACLA09

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a brown strap? That's great.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

offshore - was planning on changing the straps on this, tried it but gave up:









some case back fun:


----------



## humblerich

sorry not a good photographer.


----------



## chrisboulas

Speedy on the bracelet today. Keeping it classic...


----------



## zuiko




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Mikepremium24




----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## ridley

Amvox today.
Cheers


----------



## schrop

Jazzmaster said:


>


Couldbemyfavoriteworldtimer(oratleastfavoriteatanysortofreasonableprice!)


----------



## schrop

The Friedrich III gets the Overseas off my wrist again. Other watches are starting to claw their way back into my sights after three straight months wearing the VC!


----------



## plastique999

Zeitwerk with t shirt and jeans 









Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## schrop

That is great and exactly the way I'd wear that watch! Beauty.



plastique999 said:


> Zeitwerk with t shirt and jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## drhr

London Boutique UT


----------



## alex79

This week, love both watches so much









Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Hello gents


----------



## Jazzmaster

Wearing today's new arrival...


----------



## plastique999

phunky_monkey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Love LW!
My Spidolite says hi









Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## phunky_monkey

plastique999 said:


> Nice! Love LW!
> My Spidolite says hi
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


Cracking Spido you have there mate!

I've owned a bunch of LW's, but this is my first Spido. Loving it thus far. Dare I say a keeper???


----------



## dbostedo

plastique999 said:


> Nice! Love LW!
> My Spidolite says hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


There's something about an LW and a Ferrari that seem to suit each other. Not quite sure what it is, but... nice! :-!


----------



## plastique999

phunky_monkey said:


> Cracking Spido you have there mate!
> 
> I've owned a bunch of LW's, but this is my first Spido. Loving it thus far. Dare I say a keeper???


Likewise!
Thanks, yes I've had an Oktopus Red before and after selling it really missed the utilitarian watch. LW's have such unique presence. 
Yes keeping my Spidolite!

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## phunky_monkey

plastique999 said:


> Likewise!
> Thanks, yes I've had an Oktopus Red before and after selling it really missed the utilitarian watch. LW's have such unique presence.
> Yes keeping my Spidolite!
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


It's pretty hard to stay away once you start down the LW path! They're super unique and unbelievably comfortable too, which is a surprise to a most people.

Love them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

Drive de Cartier on the wrist today...


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## mark1958

I know staring is rude.. but sometimes cannot stop


----------



## jfradkin33

Jazzmaster said:


> Drive de Cartier on the wrist today...


Awesome! I haven't seen any other actual photos of this piece but I have been keeping an eye out for one to come out for sale. What size are your wrists, if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

jfradkin33 said:


> Awesome! I haven't seen any other actual photos of this piece but I have been keeping an eye out for one to come out for sale. What size are your wrists, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


7.5"

In typical fashion, the wrist shot exaggerates the size of the watch a bit. In real life, the 41mm case wears very nicely.


----------



## Jazzmaster

Sixties Iconic Square today...


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

ceramic Bathyscaphe


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## Jeffie007

Not sure if this watch belongs in this grouping. 
But just received it on Wednesday and it was my one grail watch.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## ridley

From a a couple of days ago.

Cheers


----------



## rogerfromco

Happy Sinko de Mayo


----------



## Jazzmaster

rogerfromco said:


> Happy Sinko de Mayo


Ouch!!! :-d


----------



## Jazzmaster

Back to the Sixties today... ;-)


----------



## dbostedo

Jazzmaster said:


> Back to the Sixties today... ;-)


How about a pic of the back?


----------



## dbostedo

Jazzmaster said:


> Back to the Sixties today... ;-)


How about a pic of the back?


----------



## Jazzmaster

dbostedo said:


> How about a pic of the back?


Here you go...


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Jazzmaster

Full moon tonight... ;-)


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## incontrol

Full moon from last night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

LUC Chopard today again...


----------



## sjstrm

Linde Werdelin


----------



## ridley

True Second on Jean Paul Menicucci (JPW) Dark brown strap.

Cheers


----------



## w4rmk

That's a beauty! Love that pattern on the dial and I'll bet it looks great in direct sun!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## alex79

incontrol said:


> Full moon from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


   

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Tgif guys









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

alex79 said:


> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


:cheers: :cheers:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikepremium24

Early start of Friday! Have a good weekend ahead everyone!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## hdfb910

LA here I come...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

OK I wore the Friedrich III for a day, now back to the Overseas! (I'm smitten, really).


----------



## plastique999

Loving this every day...

























Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Bidle

plastique999 said:


> Loving this every day...
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


Can indeed imagine that you love the Lamborghini every day. ;-)


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

ALS 1815 up/dn today


----------



## rogerfromco

It was supposed to be raining here today and not snowing until Friday night. Good thing I got all the plants and vegetables covered up yesterday anyway


----------



## Spunwell

AP to end the work week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## rogerfromco

It's 5 o'clock somewhere, and that somewhere happens to be right here, right now. Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## dbostedo

^^^
Looks like 5:30 to me. :think: :-d


----------



## Mikepremium24

Happy to change he strap to more summer style! Have a good Monday everyone!


----------



## Spunwell

Vacheron to start the week


----------



## StephenRL




----------



## Spunwell

ALS to end the week, ready for some R&R this weekend


----------



## rogerfromco

Spunwell said:


> Vacheron to start the week


Love this watch. It was between this very watch and my silver dial AP RO and I went with the AP, primarily because this one wasn't available to try on in Vegas when I was deciding - only the grey dial version.


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## KP97




----------



## knightRider

AP offshore on camo. Quite tricky to do this as the strap adjustment was not straight-forward


----------



## kikoss13

My week-end diver


----------



## Pun

Jaeger LeCoultre Geophysic 1958 Tribute


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## mark1958

New acquisition


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## erreeffe

My new acquisition...
Ciaooo, R


----------



## GrouchoM

Have a great weekend! 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Going to my daughters graduation wearing something waterproof! Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## drhr

A 2 4 today


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Simply stunning!


----------



## arejay101

Just arrived in the mail. Vintage IWC in platinum with cal 89 from 1961. Put a new strap on it immediately.


----------



## Colombia

This thread makes me want to sell a kidney!!! Such beautiful pieces here.


----------



## incontrol

Rainy and humid day. Perfect for Fathers Day. Have a great day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

New acquisition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## jametoo

PO


----------



## shauljj

jforozco said:


> Wearing this today. Pics DO NOT do this piece justice. Got it over the WE.
> 1.


Good lord that is stunning


----------



## shauljj

KP97 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11997922&d=1496336101"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Can't get enough of journe!


----------



## shauljj

Father's Day piece


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say that you have a nice watch, but I'm having trouble due to my blinding fits of jealousy. :-!


----------



## MJACLA09

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my Zeitwerk


Horribly against AP I am, this one is cool.


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## andsan




----------



## tag_mclaren

Nord Zeitmaschine Variocurve









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChubbyPan

It was a Panerai day today.


----------



## dbostedo

Does anyone else think we should merge the "High ends eye candy thread" with this one, since the other one has just turned into a copy of this one? I'd like to have one place to see all of the pics, and not have the duplicates.


----------



## ar7iste

dbostedo said:


> Does anyone else think we should merge the "High ends eye candy thread" with this one, since the other one has just turned into a copy of this one? I'd like to have one place to see all of the pics, and not have the duplicates.


I tend to agree with you in the sense that it has become a duplicate, however I like to post in the other one sometimes when I get to see or try on a fantastic piece, even if I don't own it. (I think I posted there only twice to show some nice watches)

This thread should be a thread where people post whatever they are wearing, be it a Seiko 5 or a Vacheron Constantin Les Cabinotiers Celestial Grand Complication. (I've never posted here, I'm too self conscious about my lower-end pieces  )

I'll side with whatever the majority thinks.


----------



## Solomente

dbostedo said:


> Does anyone else think we should merge the "High ends eye candy thread" with this one, since the other one has just turned into a copy of this one? I'd like to have one place to see all of the pics, and not have the duplicates.


While we're at it, we can merge it with the WRUW thread in the public forum since its getting so filled with Omega, Rolex, Panerai, etc


----------



## dbostedo

ar7iste said:


> I tend to agree with you in the sense that it has become a duplicate, however I like to post in the other one sometimes when I get to see or try on a fantastic piece, even if I don't own it. (I think I posted there only twice to show some nice watches)
> 
> This thread should be a thread where people post whatever they are wearing, be it a Seiko 5 or a Vacheron Constantin Les Cabinotiers Celestial Grand Complication. (I've never posted here, I'm too self conscious about my lower-end pieces  )
> 
> I'll side with whatever the majority thinks.





Solomente said:


> While we're at it, we can merge it with the WRUW thread in the public forum since its getting so filled with Omega, Rolex, Panerai, etc


Yeah, I thought the point was for this thread to be a high-end WRUW. Stretching the grey area of "high-end" to include the occasionaly Rolex or Omega is probably OK, but this isn't intended to include Seiko 5's.

In any case, I'm basically looking for some way to either get rid of one of the threads, or make the differentiation between them clear, so folks don't post the same pics to both threads.


----------



## plastique999

dbostedo said:


> Does anyone else think we should merge the "High ends eye candy thread" with this one, since the other one has just turned into a copy of this one? I'd like to have one place to see all of the pics, and not have the duplicates.


I second the nomination. Same threads. Is there a mod that can help?

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## satiriadis

Taken last week, but it was on my wrist ever since. Paul Picot Technicum.


----------



## heuerolexomega

dbostedo said:


> I'd say that you have a nice watch, but I'm having trouble due to my blinding fits of jealousy. :-!


Thx bud 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

Wore, past tense, piece on break now. . .


----------



## EnderW

dbostedo said:


> Does anyone else think we should merge the "High ends eye candy thread" with this one, since the other one has just turned into a copy of this one? I'd like to have one place to see all of the pics, and not have the duplicates.





plastique999 said:


> I second the nomination. Same threads. Is there a mod that can help?
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


Definitely agree. Essentially threads provide same content, and while double likes may be nice, it's a PITA to hit both threads to see beautiful high-end watches here on F381



Solomente said:


> While we're at it, we can merge it with the WRUW thread in the public forum since its getting so filled with Omega, Rolex, Panerai, etc


Well, no. Ideally want to see less non-high-end stuff here. Each forum has a purpose. F381 is where I come to admire high-end & aspirational pieces. 
F2 is fun, but the context and expectations are completely different.



ar7iste said:


> I tend to agree with you in the sense that it has become a duplicate, however I like to post in the other one sometimes when I get to see or try on a fantastic piece, even if I don't own it. (I think I posted there only twice to show some nice watches)
> 
> This thread should be a thread where people post whatever they are wearing, be it a Seiko 5 or a Vacheron Constantin Les Cabinotiers Celestial Grand Complication. (I've never posted here, I'm too self conscious about my lower-end pieces  )
> 
> I'll side with whatever the majority thinks.


I'd much rather we keep "whatever people are wearing" to F2. I love Seiko5 or SARB as much as the next guy, but they belong on F2 (and in some cases on F71). 
If there is no division, there is no point in subforums. And I do like to see high-end stuff on high-end subforum, even if I have nothing to contribute of my own collection.


----------



## JWNY

Can't seem to post image


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## tifoso48

Greetngs from a sunny and very hot Athens!


----------



## JWNY

JWNY said:


> Can't seem to post image


ok now it seems...


----------



## Spunwell

Late day at the office thankfully I had this blue handed beauty to keep me company.


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Pun

Jaeger LeCoultre Reserve de Marche


----------



## iggy-th




----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## Spunwell




----------



## alex79

Tgif guys 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

ALS today


----------



## iggy-th

Amazing BLUE


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## matthieu14

Parmigiani Fleurier Toric


----------



## gadgetguycebu

This is my first time to wear the Alpina. I'm not so sure about its size now.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ S

matthieu14 said:


> Parmigiani Fleurier Toric


Lovely.
Still unsure about the 3-date window on a dressier watch, and maybe should've had applied numerals too.


----------



## PJ S

gadgetguycebu said:


> This is my first time to wear the Alpina. I'm not so sure about its size now.


I hate to confirm your suspicions, but that does look far too big for your wrist size.
Personal preference and all that, but even so...


----------



## gadgetguycebu

Thanks for that. You are right PJ, I may have to trade this for something more appropriate for my wrist. Also, my apologies I may have posted in the wrong forum. But thanks for the help..

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ S

gadgetguycebu said:


> Thanks for that. You are right PJ, I may have to trade this for something more appropriate for my wrist. Also, my apologies I may have posted in the wrong forum. But thanks for the help.




Those Avalanches are 44mm, iirc?
Have a look down the length of your arm and see where the lugs are in relation to where your wrist curves down.
Some people can get away with larger pieces due to having a wider wrist profile, and lug length is the greater concern for this reason - so don't be discouraged from looking at other 43-44mm pieces, but try to facilitate trying them on first or being able to return it if unsuitable.

The head-on angle in photos can be deceiving depending on camera and distance - some suggest photoing the reflection of your wrist in a mirror, but this can be difficult to co-ordinate with a cameraphone.


----------



## jfradkin33

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my Zeitwerk


Beautiful watch, one of my favorites! And a nice jacket to go with it!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th




----------



## Spunwell

I enjoyed wearing this one today just back from the spa


----------



## BBCDoc

My APRO 15400 is becoming my weekend watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Enjoying one of my favorite watches to wear any time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## dbostedo

Jazzmaster said:


>


That's terrific!! But how'd you pick that one among the whole Iconic collection? Seems like that would be tough.


----------



## PJ S

^
Simple… it was the only one that matched his jacket!


----------



## Jazzmaster

PJ S said:


> ^
> Simple&#8230; it was the only one that matched his jacket!


LOL!!!


----------



## Jazzmaster

dbostedo said:


> That's terrific!! But how'd you pick that one among the whole Iconic collection? Seems like that would be tough.


Thanks -- and good question! The Sixties Iconic Collection certainly featured some gorgeous dials, but I was really drawn to the two dials in the collection that, according to GO, were imprinted using the original decades-old dies from the archives of the GO dial manufactory. I love brown dials, and I found the imprinted pattern on this one to be really beautiful and unique. Only 25 of these were issued by GO, so I feel very fortunate to have picked one up.


----------



## Dancing Fire

Annual calendar in RG. The most unpopular Lange...


----------



## alex79

This today









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Also tried that yesterday









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar

Breguet 7147


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthieu14

PF vs PF


----------



## dbostedo

matthieu14 said:


> PF vs PF


You have a Pantographe?!?! Holy cow... I'm jealous!!


----------



## matthieu14

ah no ! The Tonda 1950 yes, the pantographe was only to take a photo ahah


----------



## dbostedo

matthieu14 said:


> ah no ! The Tonda 1950 yes, the pantographe was only to take a photo ahah


Too bad... though the Tonda is very nice too.


----------



## siranak

40mm lug to lug medium classic on a 6.5 inch wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## watchdeviant

View attachment 12410805


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## Spangles

I love Breguet!


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## Pun

Patek 5116r today.


----------



## ThomG

Glashutte Senator Diary (alarm watch). I'm enjoying a beautiful day in the mountains...


----------



## incontrol

RGM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

Working outside this morning.


----------



## Spunwell

incontrol said:


> RGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a really striking piece, nice picture of it too


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!
Is this the new 682? 42mm submersible?


----------



## watchsickness101

Barb-Q watch


----------



## matthieu14

Parmigiani Fleurier x Bugatti


----------



## dbostedo

matthieu14 said:


> Parmigiani Fleurier x Bugatti


More pics, please!!


----------



## ThomG

Zenith Port Royal...


----------



## monsieurxu

Celadon Celestial Silk


----------



## incontrol

Spunwell said:


> That is a really striking piece, nice picture of it too


Thanks so much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Wore this all weekend...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG

ArtyA Retrograde, (1/1).


----------



## tifoso48

Jaeger LeCoultre Duometre Unique Travel Time
One of the few watches that lets you set a second time zone by the minute - great power reserve - and I really love the rotating globe.


----------



## incontrol

tifoso48 said:


> Jaeger LeCoultre Duometre Unique Travel Time
> One of the few watches that lets you set a second time zone by the minute - great power reserve - and I really love the rotating globe.
> 
> View attachment 12429391


This one has always been a fovrite to me. Congrats on this stunning watch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celter




----------



## celter




----------



## m0c021

Hello from the Maldives!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheOneInYellow

monsieurxu said:


> Celadon Celestial Silk
> 
> View attachment 12425229
> View attachment 12425231


This is a stunning piece, with a beautifully unique embroidery dial (the first time that I have ever seen this!). You can tell that the embroider, having great mastery with haberdashery, has lovingly made your watch.

Thank you so much for sharing! Gonna read up more about the brand and that watch ^^


----------



## Jukka

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on a charcoal nato from Toxicnatos.


----------



## UofRSpider

monsieurxu said:


> Celadon Celestial Silk
> 
> View attachment 12425229
> View attachment 12425231


Yikes

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Big Pilot


----------



## alex79

TGIF guys 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Hello guys 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Another beautiful day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Have a great week ahead guys, enjoying this new incoming









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1958

*Re: AP Skeleton*

Love this one


----------



## watchdeviant




----------



## kyru231

My 1st UN


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## alex79

TGIF









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ynp

UN today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer

My only high end. 1815 up/down


----------



## Bidle

And what a stunner it is!!


----------



## plastique999

*Re: AP Skeleton*



mark1958 said:


> Love this one












Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## watchdeviant




----------



## qjet

AP today


----------



## kyru231

My fav UN


----------



## rmoorthy

Angelus U40, my daily watch. My first post


----------



## murokello

rmoorthy said:


> Angelus U40, my daily watch. My first post
> View attachment 12462865


Super cool watch but why a pic from inside a retailer?


----------



## murokello

.


----------



## alex79

Ap 15400 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## qjet

Reverso Ultra Thin


----------



## ThomG

rmoorthy said:


> Angelus U40, my daily watch. My first post
> View attachment 12462865


Congrats on your first post, and owing a U40! The watches being produced by the resurrected Angelus brand are exceptional!


----------



## alex79

Cheers guys









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Overcast and cool weather, enjoy the weekend anyway!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

murokello said:


> Super cool watch but why a pic from inside a retailer?


Zooming in - isn't that picture from inside the dealer also showing the plastic protective wrapper around the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## alex79

Happy Sunday guys 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Rocking this guy, have a great week all.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkot07

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anngadc

Wearing this beauty









Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetay

The longer it is on my wrist, the more I am impressed with the workmanship!


----------



## alex79

anngadc said:


> Wearing this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk


An amazing watch indeed 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zama

New pickup... in house watch from France with quite a neat movement

Big day + Date, with all 3 windows changing instantly & simultaneously. Moonphase accurate to 122 years. 88 hour power reserve off a single barrel. Motor barrel winding system (mainspring barrel rotates when the watch is handwound).

Movement is slightly skeletonized to display the PR complication, winding system, and escapement.

Blue dial reserved for the Japanese market:


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Still this









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Psi

Have had the dial/indices colours changed, and very pleased how it's come out :-!


----------



## dbostedo

^^^
Any before and after pics?


----------



## Psi

dbostedo said:


> ^^^
> Any before and after pics?


Only subtle changes - dial grey patina changed to blue patina, and white indices changed to milled blue patina.

All the rest as before i.e. White luminova hands and date dot on black disk, black centre of second hand which is grey patina, and black moon disk with milled black new moon and platinum full moon. Subtle change, but it has made the world of difference to me, love it! - the blue patina wasn't available when I first got it 

Before pic....









After pic....


----------



## matthieu14

From space !


----------



## Bidle

hdfb910 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!!
Vacheron is just so great with their dress watches.


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetay

TGIF!


----------



## alex79

Really looking forward to a relaxing weekend 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

VC4500 automatic , Blue Friday


----------



## Roystock

iggy-th said:


> VC4500 automatic , Blue Friday


Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225




----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

Casual Friday means a whole different thing when you work from home. Actually, come to think of it, this is almost Formal Friday because I'm wearing pants!


----------



## Fridaysniper

Wearing this today but I think it's time for the SKX007 now...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fridaysniper

Fridaysniper said:


> Wearing this today but I think it's time for the SKX007 now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martini time with a SKX007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Have a nice day guys 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k

First weekend with this:


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## matthieu14

It is not today, but was sunday at Chantilly Arts et Elegance 2017 !


----------



## number 15

I guess GO qualifies. My shorts don't


----------



## alex79

matthieu14 said:


> It is not today, but was sunday at Chantilly Arts et Elegance 2017 !


Very nice 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Keeping it simple 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Jaeger LeCoultre Geophysic today


----------



## Bidle

Patek Nautilus 5711 39 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

ALS for hump day this week


----------



## Bidle

Still the same:


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 07 by Bidle Lt, on Flick


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 03 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## hdfb910

This qualify?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tag_mclaren

love it!


----------



## Pun

PP 5116r today a great enamel dial...


----------



## alex79

hdfb910 said:


> This qualify?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning watch 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Cheers guys 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rkot07

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

LUC Chopard again.


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## Cocas




----------



## qjet




----------



## kenkls

My Old time Favorite

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## ridley

Cheers


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Probably not considered high-end, but not too shabby either; it's the watch that I'm wearing today and have been for the past 2 weeks:


----------



## xchen418

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/xchen4818/media/IMG_3499_zpscart7abj.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## matthieu14

My Tonda 1950 at home in Parmigiani Fleurier Manufacture


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetay




----------



## kenkls

Oldie but goodie

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## watchdaddy1

This count?



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Yacht-Master today


----------



## Spangles

My new Breguet hasn't left my wrist in a while!


----------



## omeglycine

Spangles said:


> My new Breguet hasn't left my wrist in a while!
> 
> View attachment 12552005
> 
> 
> View attachment 12552007


An incredible watch to add to (from memory) a tremendous collection.


----------



## cadeallaw




----------



## FatTuesday

BP FF this week...


----------



## mpalmer




----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## Davetay

This to start the busy week!


----------



## heuerolexomega

New shoes




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkot07

heuerolexomega said:


> New shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks amazing!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueviewlaguna

Unique and beautiful!


----------



## Davetay

Friday the 13th!


----------



## kenkls

this baby

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## TripleCalendar

Breguet 7147


----------



## Blueviewlaguna

Zenith Tourbillon


----------



## GrouchoM

I hope everyone's enjoying their weekend. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## alex79

Cheers guys









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## correctomundo

alex79 said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Love it, I used to own a white model, sold out for my Top Gun 48mm limited edition BIG PILOT. my only complaint with IWC is that the straps are not comfortable and do not look clean after a while

Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

heuerolexomega said:


> New shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice shoes, what brand?


----------



## heuerolexomega

Bidle said:


> Very nice shoes, what brand?




Tanks, Hodinkee


----------



## IGotId




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## siranak

New today - won't be coming off till Monday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econ

IGotId said:


> View attachment 12624857


Man, wish I didnt sell mine seeing that picture.


----------



## knightRider

fifty GMT:


----------



## BreguetBrat

TripleCalendar said:


> Breguet 7147
> View attachment 12576581


I really like it as I also just recently purchased my first Breguet the 7077BB Traditional..Thanks for sharing yours


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdeviant




----------



## mark1958

This is not one you see everyday.. ok i can or do...


----------



## Spangles

Breguet 5857 (with chrysathemum) and 5837 (with chalcopyrite)


----------



## ace.mcloud54

Breguet 5847


----------



## Skyrider01

JLC Master Calendar Meteorite


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## islands62

I was wearing the one on the right, but then FedEx delivered the one on the left!


----------



## incontrol

islands62 said:


> View attachment 12707697
> 
> 
> I was wearing the one on the right, but then FedEx delivered the one on the left!


Congrats! Beautiful pair.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VESPASIAN

Damn


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## qjet

islands62 said:


> View attachment 12707697
> 
> 
> I was wearing the one on the right, but then FedEx delivered the one on the left!


Stunning pair. Love that VC!


----------



## alex79

islands62 said:


> View attachment 12707697
> 
> 
> I was wearing the one on the right, but then FedEx delivered the one on the left!


Just wow, congrats my friend =)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Cheers guys 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar

7147 today


----------



## heuerolexomega

5170g today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

GMT:


----------



## mrenvy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer

Not mine. I was wearing my Aqua Terra today. But my buddy let me wear this around the office a bit.


----------



## Spangles

Breguet 7337, sorry about the dark cell phone pic, but I think the idea comes across!

Merry Everything!


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

Offshore on camo


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## mark1958

I love the Patek world timer that Drucifer posted. The dial is beautiful and so easy to read. I have been wanting to add a world timer but I just cannot move past purchasing a watch without a seconds or chronograph seconds hand


----------



## rogerfromco

A very white Christmas here.


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

hdfb910 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62

A bit of gold on the last working day of 2017.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## kertong

Loving all the beauties posted here! Here's my contribution:


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjunior

Beautiful watch!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlfaQ4




----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## Xspect

matthieu14 said:


> Parmigiani Fleurier x Bugatti


Wow, just wow !!!!


----------



## Watch_Me6777

Cool shot! Great piece


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socciomz

The Ap!! Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shroomfarmer

Vintage 34mm full gold rolex datejust


----------



## arejay101

Borderline high-end I suppose.

Franck Muller in platinum from early 1990s.


----------



## schrop

Today 1/17/18.


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

schrop said:


> Today 1/17/18.
> View attachment 12815179


Absolutely gorgeous. And a piece you don't see often. Is this the model made with mammoth ivory?


----------



## IGotId

Wearing this to start off my call weekend:


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## drhr

Just in


----------



## Paulo 8135

drhr said:


> Just in


Very masculine!


----------



## drhr

Paulo 8135 said:


> Very masculine!


:-d Touché Paulo ;-) . . .


----------



## Paulo 8135

drhr said:


> :-d Touché Paulo ;-) . . .


Not at all, it's a bold design and fits your wrist well.


----------



## rogerfromco

Building a fire and relaxing with a beer after some fat biking with the wife in the mountains. #lifeisgood


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## gsirles

Looking good! I've got on its older brother (cousin?) today, the 4100st.


----------



## KtWUS

That looks fantastic - the smaller size does wonders for dial-to-bezel proportions. Exudes much more of the 'porthole' feel. 


gsirles said:


> Looking good! I've got on its older brother (cousin?) today, the 4100st.
> 
> View attachment 12851705


----------



## gsirles

Thanks very much! I really like the smaller size. I had the 15400 for a time as well and loved it, but it was way too big on my wrist so it had to go. Really enjoying the proportions and vintage feel of this one.


----------



## EnderW

Jaeger & Benzinger


----------



## phunky_monkey

gsirles said:


> Looking good! I've got on its older brother (cousin?) today, the 4100st.


That is absolutely stunning mate! Lovely shot too :-!


----------



## nsx_23




----------



## AnIG

My work Submariner...


----------



## modasf

Just a bulky sub today


----------



## EnderW

Sunshine on Breguet frosted dial on Benzinger


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridley

Cheers


----------



## ghoatson

Rolex. Gotta edit out the serial, lol


----------



## ghoatson




----------



## satiriadis

Jazzmaster said:


>


Wow!
I'm looking for a good example used one right now, same spec as yours.


----------



## schrop

Never get tired of my Friedrich III. 
Taken this morning, natural light, indoors.


----------



## Dan3612

^That Lang looks fantastic!


----------



## EnderW

schrop said:


> Never get tired of my Friedrich III.
> Taken this morning, natural light, indoors.


That is freaking beautiful


----------



## EnderW

J&B
View attachment 12878713
View attachment 12878715


----------



## Spangles

I planned to get a watch that wasn't another Breguet. So, naturally, I got another Breguet.


----------



## Dapuma

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Approved


----------



## Roystock

Good old Royal Oak


----------



## gullwinggt

drhr said:


> Just in


Stunning piece. Just curious, the rotor is it 18k carat rose gold?


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spangles

Finacee's Breguet 9088, isn't it beautiful?


----------



## catlike

.
.
.
A fashion brand in the high end forum? ......and no it's not Canon ;-)

























What's the world coming to......


----------



## bigclive2011

Could be worse someone could post a Panerai!!


----------



## catlike

bigclive2011 said:


> Could be worse someone could post a Panerai!!


LOL - Classic!


----------



## Oklahoma

Or Omega.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

I have read about and like many of the Octo versions (but there are so many!) - do you mind me asking which model that is? It is very matter of fact, super legible. I like it.



catlike said:


> .
> .
> .
> A fashion brand in the high end forum? ......and no it's not Canon ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12888893
> 
> 
> View attachment 12888895
> 
> 
> View attachment 12888897
> 
> 
> What's the world coming to......


----------



## catlike

schrop said:


> I have read about and like many of the Octo versions (but there are so many!) - do you mind me asking which model that is? It is very matter of fact, super legible. I like it.


It's the Octo Roma that came out in 2017, mine is the 41mm. The edges are a bit more rounded and the lug width is narrower than the Octo Solotempo below, which is a bit more industrial/toolish looking:









I tried both but preferred the Roma.


----------



## FatTuesday

Happy Mardi Gras!

View attachment 12892371


----------



## schrop

Here's a well-loved and already quite worn piece, showing it's character in natural light - my Overseas.

View attachment 12892829


----------



## Cocas




----------



## dbostedo

Cocas said:


>


Nice. I'm not wearing a watch today either. ;-)


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## MZhammer

Not High end, but close.


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th




----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

maybe one can see a lil lume in this natural light shot.


----------



## MZhammer

Wearing this little guy today, absolutely adore it.


----------



## dlack

*Re: Wearing this Daytona today...*

Daytona Cosmograph ca. 2015, SS/18K


----------



## MHe225

Minerva's Pythagore may not qualify per say as high-end, but features (almost) all the hallmarks. It's also my dressiest watch and sees action most Sundays. 
The pink hairband is my wife's and been on my wrist for more than a year now*










* 5-23-'63 Anneke 11-8-'17


----------



## dlack

MHe225 said:


> Minerva's Pythagore may not qualify per say as high-end, but features (almost) all the hallmarks. It's also my dressiest watch and sees action most Sundays.
> The pink hairband is my wife's and been on my wrist for more than a year now*
> 
> 
> View attachment 12907445
> 
> 
> * 5-23-'63 Anneke 11-8-'17


Wearing her pink hairband on your wrist is a beautiful tribute to your wife. I was very touched when I saw your post this morning.


----------



## plastique999

A little V day gift...









Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## schrop

plastique999 said:


> A little V day gift...


Is that a 67651ST on your wife's wrist? My wife loves hers, never takes it off. Nice looking pair of watches!


----------



## plastique999

schrop said:


> Is that a 67651ST on your wife's wrist? My wife loves hers, never takes it off. Nice looking pair of watches!


Thank you!
Picked her up a 15451st ....she loves it!

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi




----------



## Jazzmaster

Wearing today's new arrival -- GO Senator Chronograph "Capital Edition"...


----------



## gsirles

Lange 1 slate dial today


----------



## dbostedo

Jazzmaster said:


> Wearing today's new arrival -- GO Senator Chronograph "Capital Edition"...


Holy cow... you got one already?!? Nice pickup. :-! Can I see the movement? Please?


----------



## incontrol

patrolmi said:


> View attachment 12910993


Wow! I have not seen this one yet. Many congrats, looks great. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonWatcher




----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davelemi

Wow! That didn't take long. Great looking GO.


----------



## Jazzmaster

dbostedo said:


> Holy cow... you got one already?!? Nice pickup. :-! Can I see the movement? Please?


Here you go...


----------



## schrop

Shockingly (not really) the Overseas won out again today.


----------



## IGotId




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

15202 for the next month or so.


----------



## MHe225

Jazzmaster said:


>


Wow, Jazzmaster, beautiful!! You're the only person I "know" who has one of these .... 
The sibling of this JLC is very high on my list, but I realize it may never make it to my watchbox. Any comments (from an owner-perspective) you can share?
A beautiful piece no less and I'm adding a picture borrowed from the www of the one I'm drooling over:









Since this is a wruw thread, same here as two weeks ago, albeit in a slightly modified "configuration":









The pink hairband is on my other wrist:









My wife used to wear an identical bracelet with infinity-loop; these were gifted to us by a friend after he learned of Anneke's diagnosis:


----------



## ridley

On John Paul Menicucci Black Vintage Leather.

Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jazzmaster

MHe225 said:


> Wow, Jazzmaster, beautiful!! You're the only person I "know" who has one of these ....
> The sibling of this JLC is very high on my list, but I realize it may never make it to my watchbox. Any comments (from an owner-perspective) you can share?
> A beautiful piece no less and I'm adding a picture borrowed from the www of the one I'm drooling over:
> 
> View attachment 12947839


I love mine, and I find the dial to be endlessly fascinating. It's a great setting for a moonphase, I think. ;-)

The model you're lusting after is absolutely gorgeous. My own preference is the lighter dial, and I like the fact that the steel version works nicely in a casual setting, as well.

Good luck in your quest!


----------



## arogle1stus

Donut:
Can I wear it tomorrow?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## incontrol

A perfect watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer

Wearing a personal favorite today


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dancing Fire

AC in RG


----------



## Jpjsavage

Gone blue today!









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## bigfatpauli




----------



## alex79

Checking in, its been a while guys . 
Cheers :-!!


----------



## TedPhatana

Cartier, I know, not high-end.


----------



## TedPhatana

Cartier, I know, not high-end.

View attachment 12964935


----------



## alex79

Cheers gents









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

Relaxing "work" day....


----------



## Roystock

Heading for a dinner


----------



## chosenhandle

*Hermes Le Temps Suspendu

*


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtnmansa

Just received and on the wrist soon with a strap change


----------



## bradfordcharles

Picked it up yesterday!


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## amgbda

Endeavour in Titanium DLC


----------



## amgbda

JLC Reverso Grande GMT


----------



## qjet

Reverso Ultra Thin


----------



## amgbda

World Time


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer

My highest end entry


----------



## dbostedo

amgbda said:


> View attachment 13019765
> 
> 
> World Time


I think there's something wrong with your watch.......

I'm pretty sure the time in southern Georgia is the same as it is in New York.

:-d :-!


----------



## qjet




----------



## Solomente

New acquisition


----------



## amgbda

Breguet Tradition GMT


----------



## BreguetBrat

amgbda said:


> View attachment 13030569
> 
> 
> Breguet Tradition GMT


Really nice looking..Lovely


----------



## hdfb910

My new acquisition...so far so good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roystock

hdfb910 said:


> My new acquisition...so far so good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks GREAT.
This is one of my favourite watches


----------



## watchdeviant

New acquisition. Love the blue dial, perfect size. Probably overpaid a bit, but I think this will get the most wrist-time for a while!


----------



## alex79

Some nice incomings guys 🤩

Worn this the whole week on leather









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101

Enjoying the beautiful spring weather with this:


----------



## ridley

Cheers


----------



## alex79

Back on her bracelet









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dheinz14

Thats a stunning watch!


----------



## MHe225

My highest-end piece ......


----------



## amgbda

H. Moser & Cie. Endeavour Tourbillon Dual Time


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBleigh81

alex79 said:


> Back on her bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


If I had an overseas i would never take it off the bracelet. IMO the Overseas has the most striking bracelet available

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

RBleigh81 said:


> If I had an overseas i would never take it off the bracelet. IMO the Overseas has the most striking bracelet available
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still on it and I do agree with the above, however it's nice a change of strap time to time.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy

MHe225 said:


> My highest-end piece ......
> 
> View attachment 13052761


I have a vintage IWC I'll never sell it.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy

Just a 7751 but hey its my poor mans Patek. Originally had nice small gold hour and minute hands but I never wore the watch because I couldn't tell the time except in bright light so I bought these replacement hands off of eBay. Now its a daily wearer almost. What do you think? I wish the blued hands were slightly smaller but I'm not changing hands again anytime soon though my watch guy only charged $20 to do the swap. Getting a 50s triple date moonphase cleaned and serviced serviced by him now I'm having separation anxiety. I'll put a pic of the 50s watch up also. Hasler solid 18k. Old watch solid Rose bezel and solid plates over the tops of the lugs. Got the old watch for a decent price but it quit working right away so I'm paying for a full overhaul of it.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda

H. Moser & Cie. Endeavor Tourbillon Dual Time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Solomente

PanoReserve


----------



## ParsonsGreen

My daily watch


----------



## iggy-th

#colourclashed 
Blue Dial , Orange Brick Pants , Green Army Sneaker


----------



## schrop

Great Overseas!


----------



## Unsubscriber

amgbda said:


> H. Moser & Cie. Endeavor Tourbillon Dual Time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Gorgeous fume dial!


----------



## MZhammer

Dropped the Lange on an Hermes style strap yesterday and really dig it.


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Cheers guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Such a perfect watch from VC









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Split sec

Small contribution with white dial


----------



## MZhammer




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Wore this one yesterday. I love Root Beer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

Working outside on the patio today.


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## djcoronel

MZhammer said:


> View attachment 13177121


off topic, but what brand of shoes are those?


----------



## alex79

Cheers guys 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## kennkez

I seldom see Royal Oak Dual Time here


----------



## kennkez

I seldom see Royal Oak Dual Time here

View attachment 13194853


----------



## alex79

kennkez said:


> I seldom see Royal Oak Dual Time here
> 
> View attachment 13194853


I used to post mine but she is gone now, I'm a big fan of the dual time, I just wish it would come in jumbo size...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## kennkez

This is the new DT models which are sized at 39mm fyi


----------



## alex79

kennkez said:


> This is the new DT models which are sized at 39mm fyi


Correct, so was the previous ones 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## kennkez

Sharing my Lange 1


----------



## alex79

VCing today 🤩









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23




----------



## Split sec

NSX_23 
Watch is OK. But you must show a shoue too.


----------



## Roystock

Wearing my new catch today


----------



## dbostedo

^^^^^
Awesome!


----------



## MZhammer




----------



## castelleone




----------



## Split sec

Dress watch, gold, on Nato strap?
Leather one will make it wonderful.
Now it Looks like Megan in wedding dress and Cowboy hat on her head..


----------



## DoraTheExplorerII

I love that idea, people will be like "Nice Daniel Wellington! I'm wearing one too, which model is yours.............who's Philip?"


----------



## Rbq

castelleone said:


> View attachment 13217739


Looks like you're trying to dress down your calatrava, I'm all for it. Like the other poster said, leather is best - anything other than black alligator will dress it down, especially colored ones. Here's my patrimony on a vintage style calf:










NATO is a bold choice, but is hard to pull off for a classic dress watch (your strap seems to be a mm small as well - the lugs are showing).



DoraTheExplorerII said:


> I love that idea, people will be like "Nice Daniel Wellington! I'm wearing one too, which model is yours.............who's Philip?"


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## nsx_23

Ive got a friend who also wears his calatrava on some very colorful nato straps, but for some reason it works with his outfit. 

Definitely not for everyone though.


----------



## Matthall

Roystock said:


> Wearing my new catch today


So nice!


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## MZhammer




----------



## Jazzmaster

Wearing today's new arrival...


----------



## alex79

Jazzmaster said:


> Wearing today's new arrival...
> 
> View attachment 13246493


Congrats mate, a nice nice watch on your wrist 🤩

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BreguetBrat

BREGUET MARINE ROYALE White Gold


----------



## Jazzmaster

alex79 said:


> Congrats mate, a nice nice watch on your wrist &#55358;&#56617;


Cheers!


----------



## alex79

This one









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

Heading to AP event today, had to pull out the 15202.

Good day!


----------



## kennkez

Clean 15300ST


----------



## imbamember

Sweet dial


----------



## imbamember

Exquisite!


----------



## dbostedo

imbamember said:


> Sweet dial


A little tip for a new user... use the "Reply With Quote" feature so it's clear who you're replying to. Otherwise there's no way to know which person you're replying to.


----------



## alex79

More APs to follow the flow
Cheers and have a fab Sunday =)









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet

On the road with my FF


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## Roystock

Karlisnet said:


> On the road with my FF
> 
> View attachment 13265447


Nice. One of my favourite


----------



## alex79

Overseas - much love for it 🤩









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ridley

Cheers


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Novelty steel









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## RidingDonkeys

Jazzmaster said:


> View attachment 13282639


That is a beauty. My favorite Ulysse by far.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## BreguetBrat




----------



## Jazzmaster

Sixties Iconic today...


----------



## SMH

View attachment 13291997


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## MZhammer

AP today


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## dbostedo

GO!


----------



## TedPhatana

I love the watch, hope to own a GO one day.

I am sorry but your username makes me think of that hispanic song Despacito. Is that wrong? I am sorry if that was offensive.



dbostedo said:


> GO!
> 
> View attachment 13295007


----------



## alex79

Going with the Maltese cross today, such a fabulous sport watch overall









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

TedPhatana said:


> I am sorry but your username makes me think of that hispanic song Despacito. Is that wrong? I am sorry if that was offensive.


That's very offensive. I am very offended - but only because Despacito is a mediocre song. :-d

And the name's actually Italian (I think).


----------



## TedPhatana

Ummm, please allow me to rescind Sir .



dbostedo said:


> That's very offensive. I am very offended - but only because Despacito is a mediocre song. :-d
> 
> And the name's actually Italian (I think).


----------



## watchmatician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

My god!

Now that is blue.



tedwu said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Offshoring









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## GradyPhilpott




----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## dantan

tedwu said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want, and I like!


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda

Moser Endeavour Dual Time Tourbillon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TedPhatana

Jeez!

I think you have the worth of my whole collection on your wrist.

Do you need a business partner? 



amgbda said:


> Moser Endeavour Dual Time Tourbillon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## m0c021

tedwu said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of those watches that just grows on you.

First time seeing it, "Meh".
Second time, "hmm interesting".
Third time, "I kinda like it".
Fourth time, "Gonna add it to the list".
Fifth time, "Grail".


----------



## mrenvy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

One of the prettiest watch I have ever seen!



amgbda said:


> Moser Endeavour Dual Time Tourbillon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TedPhatana

Traded for this. This hobby is dangerous!!!!!!!!


----------



## ar7iste

Really like that bathyscaphe. Subdued yet impressive.


On my side, I’m still spending a good portion of my day staring at that dial...


----------



## sfb

Today...


----------



## amgbda

xherion said:


> One of the prettiest watch I have ever seen!


They're pretty rare - just like the tag line! This is 1 of 20.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BreguetBrat

sfb said:


> Today...


AWESOME "HIGH END" Watch..Thanks for sharing


----------



## dbostedo

amgbda said:


> They're pretty rare - just like the tag line! This is 1 of 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Terrific!

Do all 20 say "1 of 20"? Or is that actually #1?


----------



## amgbda

They are all individually numbered - this in No. 1. 
It's DLC coated Titanium so incredibly light. The dual time (local) red hand sits under the polished hour hand when not traveling. It came with a carbon coated black crocodile leather strap but I have it on a Moser kudu leather strap for the summer.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dbostedo

amgbda said:


> The dual time (local) red hand sits under the polished hour hand when not traveling.


One of several reasons I love Moser (and Montblanc).... that and the month pointer on the perpetual calendars, the final coloring, etc. Etc.


----------



## drhr

Ready to go


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## BreguetBrat

Breguet 7077 in White Gold..


----------



## plastique999

hdfb910 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love mine!









Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## TedPhatana

Nice lambo!

I think I am in the wrong business!!!



plastique999 said:


> Love mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## ridley

Cheers


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## TedPhatana

Nice!

Steel or white gold?


ridley said:


> View attachment 13324037
> 
> 
> Cheers


----------



## dbostedo

Jazzmaster said:


> View attachment 13325963


Old pic? Or are you one of those "I don't set the date" people? :-d


----------



## Jazzmaster

dbostedo said:


> Old pic? Or are you one of those "I don't set the date" people? :-d


LOL! New pic -- I'm more in the "I'll set it when I really need to" camp.


----------



## dbostedo

Jazzmaster said:


> LOL! New pic -- I'm more in the "I'll set it when I really need to" camp.


I don't think I could live like that!


----------



## dwczinmb

dbostedo said:


> I don't think I could live like that!


I _know_ I couldn't!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridley

TedPhatana said:


> Nice!
> 
> Steel or white gold?


Hi

Thank you, It's steel.

Cheers


----------



## Jazzmaster

With dbostedo in mind, a calendar-correct photo today...;-)


----------



## amgbda

Moser Endeavour Dual Time Tourbillon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alex79

Jazzmaster said:


> View attachment 13325963


That's an interesting watch my friend, may I ask what's the reference please?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

alex79 said:


> That's an interesting watch my friend, may I ask what's the reference please?


Sure thing -- it's a UN Classic Dual Time, ref. 3243-132/E1-BQ


----------



## andsan




----------



## alex79

Jazzmaster said:


> Sure thing -- it's a UN Classic Dual Time, ref. 3243-132/E1-BQ


Thank you for the reference 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Back on the bracelet for a bit









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy

Bathyscaphe on nato strap.


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## alex79

Offshore today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## lookatthethyme

My daily watch for the past 4 years. The (undeservedly) unpopular brown dial speedy pro!


----------



## dbostedo

lookatthethyme said:


> My daily watch for the past 4 years. The (undeservedly) unpopular brown dial speedy pro!
> 
> View attachment 13336547


Hi lookatthethyme ... welcome to WUS! Just an FYI, since you're a new user. This WRUW ("What Are You Wearing?") thread is for high-end watches. That would be watches with hgh-end complications, or movement finishing, or uniqueness, and often precious metal. Think Patek, Vacheron, Lange, Breguet, maybe Jaeger LeCoultre (and a bunch of others). Rolex, Panerai, Omega, etc. are not generally considered high-end. No big deal to have the occasional non-high end watch posted, but there are usually new daily threads on the Public Forum that are great for posting what you're wearing.

Neat watch, btw... I didn't know there was a brown dial! Is it supposed to be like that, or is it age?


----------



## W7MA53TO10




----------



## bigclive2011

1993 GMT master with the slim drilled lugs that I prefer.


----------



## lookatthethyme

dbostedo said:


> Hi lookatthethyme ... welcome to WUS! Just an FYI, since you're a new user. This WRUW ("What Are You Wearing?") thread is for high-end watches. That would be watches with hgh-end complications, or movement finishing, or uniqueness, and often precious metal. Think Patek, Vacheron, Lange, Breguet, maybe Jaeger LeCoultre (and a bunch of others). Rolex, Panerai, Omega, etc. are not generally considered high-end. No big deal to have the occasional non-high end watch posted, but there are usually new daily threads on the Public Forum that are great for posting what you're wearing.
> 
> Neat watch, btw... I didn't know there was a brown dial! Is it supposed to be like that, or is it age?


Thanks for the heads up, based on the lurking I've been doing this seemed appropriate but I guess I'll have to return with something tastier. Do I actually need to own the watch to post my wrist shot here? ;-)

This was a version of the speedy pro that omega did a few years ago but has since been discontinued (I tried to link to the Omega product page but I'm not allowed it seems. Its the speedy pro 42mm reference ending 13.001 if you're curious). I'm not sure if it was supposed to emulate the 'tropical dial' vintage look but I was drawn to the subtle uniqueness. Under softer light it appears mostly black, and only on closer examination does the dial reveal its true color. What little commentary I have seen online over the hears has not been the most positive cosmetically, but it truly is fabulous in person.


----------



## Jazzmaster

lookatthethyme said:


> This was a version of the speedy pro that omega did a few years ago but has since been discontinued (I tried to link to the Omega product page but I'm not allowed it seems. Its the speedy pro 42mm reference ending 13.001 if you're curious). I'm not sure if it was supposed to emulate the 'tropical dial' vintage look but I was drawn to the subtle uniqueness. Under softer light it appears mostly black, and only on closer examination does the dial reveal its true color. What little commentary I have seen online over the hears has not been the most positive cosmetically, but it truly is fabulous in person.


As far as I know, that particular model was indeed intended to emulate the "tropical dial" look. Definitely a unique Speedy -- and looks great!


----------



## ar7iste

lookatthethyme said:


> Thanks for the heads up, based on the lurking I've been doing this seemed appropriate but I guess I'll have to return with something tastier. Do I actually need to own the watch to post my wrist shot here? ;-)


From my understanding, and that's what I've been doing, on this thread you post what you are wearing on your wrist today. For high-end watch pictures, if I have a relevant one to post, I post it in the "High-end high candy" thread. I have posted there several watches that I do not own.


----------



## Araziza

Jazzmaster said:


> View attachment 13334349


Probably my ideal dress watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

GP Laureato Panda









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

ShanghaiYoon said:


> GP Laureato Panda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big fan of the Laureato is that the 38 or 42?


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

jmanlay said:


> Big fan of the Laureato is that the 38 or 42?


It's a 38mm version. I was tempted to get the 42mm but I wanted to try a smaller, more elegant, style this time. Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## Alimamy

Not sure if this goes here, but I like it. Still forming my thoughts on the FP1150 movement.


----------



## alex79

Hello guys, welcoming this beauty 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

Potato harvesting time


----------



## kennkez

Dual Time 26124ST on a SS Bracelet - prefer this over the leather one


----------



## mrenvy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Daytona









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Timezoning today 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## Giraku




----------



## Skyrider01

Just got this one today.


----------



## seek3r

kennkez said:


> Dual Time 26124ST on a SS Bracelet - prefer this over the leather one
> 
> View attachment 13349711


Perfect APRO...great at 39mm, well done.

I've got the 25730, dualtime in two-tone at 36mm, wears like a 38-39mm









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BreguetBrat

Giraku said:


> View attachment 13354087


Oh that is just awesome looking....


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

I'm becoming a big fan of GP and their new 2018 Laureato lineup. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronocase

*Re: Regulateur*

Chronoswiss - such an underrated and very good value brand. I have 5 in my collection. Opus, Timemaster Chrono, Timemaster HW Lume dial, Imperia, copper dial, and Bi metal Klassic. I love them all.


----------



## Chronocase

Pure and simple - Art Deco at its best.


----------



## alex79

Have a fabulous day gents









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## orbitalheel

Skyrider01 said:


> Just got this one today.


Ahh such a simple and gorgeous watch. Congrats on that one

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roystock

Back from spa. Love it


----------



## dantan

ShanghaiYoon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

I wish that Moser would manufacture this Watch 3mm smaller! I would then be interested.

- - - Updated - - -



ShanghaiYoon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

I wish that Moser would manufacture this Watch 3mm smaller! I would then be interested.


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

dantan said:


> Nice!
> 
> I wish that Moser would manufacture this Watch 3mm smaller! I would then be interested.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I wish that Moser would manufacture this Watch 3mm smaller! I would then be interested.


Me too actually 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMH

Wearing my Lange Saxonia today.


----------



## Roystock

SMH said:


> Wearing my Lange Saxonia today.
> View attachment 13380707


What a beautiful watch and an awesome wristshot!!


----------



## alex79

Another Lange here









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SMH

Thank you! Much appreciated!


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## ar7iste

Some carbon layers on my wrist again this morning!

Enjoy 🙂


----------



## plastique999

ar7iste said:


> Some carbon layers on my wrist again this morning!
> 
> Enjoy ?


Love LW....that's a stunner!

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Roystock

One of my recent favourite, or is it my all time favourite


----------



## akr122

Donut said:


> Is this the appropriate forum, or should it be in Independents ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone else wearing today ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


This is absolutely spectacular, such a beauty. Big congrats.


----------



## alex79

Cheers guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## seek3r

alex79 said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Nice..what do you do for work?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider

Beautiful morning!









Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1

GP Chrono Hawk today...


----------



## dannyking

v76 said:


> Beautiful Breguet, amine! Not exactly high-end, but wearing this new one today ...


Beautiful. Enjoy it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking

Donut said:


> Amine....I'll see your Patek...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


Absolutely gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

Same watch, different strap.


----------



## Dancing Fire

AC in RG.


----------



## seek3r

ar7iste said:


> Same watch, different strap.


Not bad! What do you do for a living?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

seek3r said:


> Not bad! What do you do for a living?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's an uncommon watch for sure.
I work in the automotive industry, so the dress code is fairly casual (most people don't wear suits). I suppose that's what the question was for.


----------



## islands62

Tribute to Polaris 1965 today.


----------



## Bryden

My Rose Gold Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. In preparation....... ......the weather report said "Rain".


----------



## Jazzmaster

Sixties Iconic Square today...


----------



## Batamer

Jazzmaster said:


> Sixties Iconic Square today...
> 
> View attachment 13421011


Beautiful watch


----------



## MartinVang

UofRSpider said:


> Beautiful morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


Absolutely love this, the size makes the hole watch!


----------



## MartinVang

Roystock said:


> One of my recent favourite, or is it my all time favourite


This is an absolut stunner! tried it on a few weeks back in Nice, France.
The most beautiful diver ever made - and the 40mm is perfect.


----------



## MartinVang

ShanghaiYoon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the H. Moser, however I think their watches a bit too big in general. :/


----------



## Karlisnet

MartinVang said:


> This is an absolut stunner! tried it on a few weeks back in Nice, France.
> The most beautiful diver ever made - and the 40mm is perfect.


Agree ;-)


----------



## Jazzmaster

Batamer said:


> Beautiful watch


Many thanks!


----------



## Giraku

So thin...


----------



## Batamer

MartinVang said:


> I love the H. Moser, however I think their watches a bit too big in general. :/


You are quite right, especially on thin wrists !!


----------



## seek3r

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## orbitalheel

Awesome, love Blancpain in precious metal!


Bryden said:


> My Rose Gold Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. In preparation....... ......the weather report said "Rain".
> 
> View attachment 13414519


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RCooper993

Me today.


----------



## Jazzmaster

Sixties Iconic today...


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## dimok

RCooper993 said:


> View attachment 13430049
> 
> 
> Me today.


993?


----------



## andsan

Submariner


----------



## BreguetBrat

andsan said:


> Submariner


I see you have been around since 2010 and recently I had my Rolex "YANKED" from this forum for not being high end but have seen many Rolexes posted since..


----------



## dbostedo

BreguetBrat said:


> I see you have been around since 2010 and recently I had my Rolex "YANKED" from this forum for not being high end but have seen many Rolexes posted since..


The _occasional _ Rolex, Omega, Grand Seiko, Breitling, etc. shows up in this particular thread without incident because it doesn't get out of hand.

An entire thread started about a non-high end watch (as defined by this forum) is almost always moved to a more appropriate forum. Big difference, and not something for you to complain about, IMO.


----------



## BreguetBrat

dbostedo said:


> The _occasional _ Rolex, Omega, Grand Seiko, Breitling, etc. shows up in this particular thread without incident because it doesn't get out of hand.
> 
> An entire thread started about a non-high end watch (as defined by this forum) is almost always moved to a more appropriate forum. Big difference, and not something for you to complain about, IMO.


 "GET OUT OF HAND""..? Not sure I follow.. I was told that a ROLEX is NOT HIGH END and plain and simple does not belong in this forum "PERIOD" sorry for my mis confusion on this as the rules sure should be more specific about this . It should be uniformed in the policing as what is proper for one should be for all I would think..


----------



## BreguetBrat




----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## murokello

BreguetBrat said:


> "GET OUT OF HAND""..? Not sure I follow.. I was told that a ROLEX is NOT HIGH END and plain and simple does not belong in this forum "PERIOD" sorry for my mis confusion on this as the rules sure should be more specific about this . It should be uniformed in the policing as what is proper for one should be for all I would think..


It is not rocket science.


----------



## alex79

ALS timezone









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## chance4u

Today - GO PanoInverse


----------



## NardinNut

Felt like a Breguet day. Leather NATO with a suit, why the hell not


----------



## chance4u

Breguet 5707


----------



## Giraku

Breguet day, it is...


----------



## Giraku

Sorry, double post...


----------



## MZhammer




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## TedPhatana

Stainless Steel


----------



## regulateurBear

yesterday, by the river walk....


----------



## regulateurBear

yesterday, by the river walk....
View attachment 13483427


----------



## Giraku

Just picked up an Apple Watch 4 for curiosity.
Which one do you like better?


----------



## plastique999

Kids soccer










Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## chance4u

Breguet Tradition 5057


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## Spangles

chance4u said:


> Breguet Tradition 5057
> View attachment 13502907


Awesome!

Here's my birthday present:


----------



## regulateurBear

something a bit more down to Earth...


----------



## alex79

This badboy









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## seek3r

regulateurBear said:


> something a bit more down to Earth...
> View attachment 13506365


Gorgeous, which model?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## chance4u

GP WW.TC


----------



## Spunwell

ALS


----------



## orbitalheel

seek3r said:


> Gorgeous, which model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Whoa, enamel dial? Pretty one.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yuji

Portuguese today


----------



## ar7iste

Close up on my daily for this week


----------



## plastique999

ar7iste said:


> Close up on my daily for this week
> 
> View attachment 13515507


Love LW!!

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## regulateurBear

seek3r said:


> Gorgeous, which model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


thanks, I like that piece a lot...
it's the 180th Anniversary column-wheel, mono-pusher chronograph


----------



## Solomente

Sparkly


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## NardinNut

Solomente said:


> Sparkly


Love it!


----------



## regulateurBear




----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## monsieurxu

Celadon Celestial Silk "Duo of Swallows" on a cream goatskin strap this Thursday... Have a great weekend ahead everyone!


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## GETS

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my Zeitwerk


But not listed in your signature as one of the watches that you own? New addition or just borrowed? (Lovely by the way.... try getting hold of one of them at a decent price lately...)


----------



## heuerolexomega

GETS said:


> But not listed in your signature as one of the watches that you own? New addition or just borrowed? (Lovely by the way.... try getting hold of one of them at a decent price lately...)


Sorry for the intrusion but yeah he just got it , and coincidentally I just sold mine a little before he got his ...Lol
Nice to see you around , I am also guilty of not posting here often 
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Rolex


----------



## vlps




----------



## plastique999

GETS said:


> But not listed in your signature as one of the watches that you own? New addition or just borrowed? (Lovely by the way.... try getting hold of one of them at a decent price lately...)





heuerolexomega said:


> Sorry for the intrusion but yeah he just got it , and coincidentally I just sold mine a little before he got his ...Lol
> Nice to see you around , I am also guilty of not posting here often
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jorge, yes just traded my Duometre and $ for the 5990....absolutely love it!
Need to update my dog....

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62

Tribute to Polaris 1965 in platinum. Fresh back from service.


----------



## incontrol

It seems lately every time I wear this one, there is no moon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

No moon either here =)
Cheers gents









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

H. Moser & Cie Pioneer.


----------



## Giraku

New strap on Breguet Marine GMT.


----------



## StockXWatches

RO Chronograph for Friday

HAGWE all!


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## regulateurBear

today...


----------



## Carrerafan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

regulateurBear said:


> today...
> View attachment 13585563


Can someone please send me an H Moser watch to try on? I have not seen any of these in the flesh.


----------



## dantan

TedPhatana said:


> Can someone please send me an H Moser watch to try on? I have not seen any of these in the flesh.


Can't send you one, but you really need to try to go somewhere, where you are able to try some on!


----------



## amgbda

Moser Endeavour Dual Time Tourbillon










Just about to go "rarer" and commission from an independent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TedPhatana

dantan said:


> Can't send you one, but you really need to try to go somewhere, where you are able to try some on!


BOOOOOOO, I am lazy and my bank account does not have enough zeroes.

Charity to me????


----------



## yuhengdu

Like the new strap I got for the blue GO. works out pretty well for me.


----------



## murokello

TedPhatana said:


> BOOOOOOO, I am lazy and my bank account does not have enough zeroes.
> 
> Charity to me????


You don't need money to try the watch.


----------



## bitethattire

murokello said:


> You don't need money to try the watch.


True, but you do need money for the inevitable purchase... or maybe that's just me and my lack of self control lol


----------



## TedPhatana

bitethattire said:


> True, but you do need money for the inevitable purchase... or maybe that's just me and my lack of self control lol


Folks, my charity is still open. Money gives me confidence. So please, send me some confidence.  or just send me a H. Moser. Open to negotiation.


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## IGotId

Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 13590881


Lovely watch! I just wish it was 3-4mm thinner!


----------



## IGotId

Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 13590881


Lovely watch! I just wish it was 3-4mm thinner!


----------



## jcc5024

Wow. Beautiful watch


amgbda said:


> Moser Endeavour Dual Time Tourbillon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just about to go "rarer" and commission from an independent
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mushroomhead

Jaeger LeCoultre Q1752421 , my newest luxury timepiece


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

Damn those are clean as hell! Keep it up!


----------



## whatsarolex

Mushroomhead said:


> View attachment 13615809
> 
> 
> Jaeger LeCoultre Q1752421 , my newest luxury timepiece


I know JLC is better known for dress watches, but their Master Compressor sport watches are fantastic. I'd love to see these brought back into the catalog.

Congrats on your latest acquisition. Enjoy it!


----------



## ar7iste

Linde Werdelin Oktopus Carbon Green on a new OEM strap.
It changes the look completely compared to the rubber straps.


----------



## Jazzmaster

Today, it's the Senator Chronograph, Capital Edition...


----------



## regulateurBear

fiftyF Bathyscaphe on winter strap....


----------



## loftycomfort

My new acquisition: Jaquet Droz Grande Seconde Quantieme.


----------



## regulateurBear

beautiful...


loftycomfort said:


> My new acquisition: Jaquet Droz Grande Seconde Quantieme.


----------



## dbostedo

loftycomfort said:


> My new acquisition: Jaquet Droz Grande Seconde Quantieme.


Can we see the back please?


----------



## NardinNut

regulateurBear said:


> fiftyF Bathyscaphe on winter strap....
> View attachment 13665963


Awesome pic. Mine is my favorite in my collection of stiff competition. I just love the beauty of the dial


----------



## loftycomfort

Here is the back per request.


----------



## regulateurBear

that's a brand...love it...congrats....


loftycomfort said:


> Here is the back per request.


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## amgbda

Moser










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## weiserone

Love the simplicity of this dial.


----------



## TedPhatana

Been a while since I put this one on.


----------



## regulateurBear

Sunday by dusk on a walk in the forest just across the street....accompanied by a good companion...


----------



## ridley

HAGW

Cheers


----------



## TLUX

Beautiful!


----------



## alex79

Cheers guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## GETS

Sorry to go off topic a little, but ever time I see this thread I feel very sad about the loss of Donut.

RIP.


----------



## digikam




----------



## GrouchoM

GETS said:


> Sorry to go off topic a little, but ever time I see this thread I feel very sad about the loss of Donut.
> 
> RIP.


I didn't know he passed. When?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

GETS said:


> Sorry to go off topic a little, but ever time I see this thread I feel very sad about the loss of Donut.
> 
> RIP.


Wow! Such super sad news. I am very saddened by this. RIP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer

GETS said:


> Sorry to go off topic a little, but ever time I see this thread I feel very sad about the loss of Donut.
> 
> RIP.


I was unaware that he had passed but did notice his absence. Very sad.


----------



## GETS

GrouchoM said:


> I didn't know he passed. When?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


*Obituary for William Robert MacLeod *

Passed away suddenly, on Monday, June 12, 2017, in his 55th year. Beloved husband of Lila. Cherished father of Nicholas and Alexander. Dear son of Judy and Bill MacLeod and loving brother of the late Rick MacLeod (Ashleigh) and Scott MacLeod (Katie). Rob will also be sadly missed by the extended MacLeod and Harber families, many close friends and countless employees. Rob spent his entire career with Tim Hortons. He was an avid supporter of his community and was passionate about music, travel and his watches. Rob had a lasting impact on those he touched and will be greatly missed.

I just copied and pasted that bit from an obituary posted online over a year ago. I always think of him when I come into the High End section as he had the best collection on here (well very close run with Amine). He also seemed a really nice man when I spoke to him a couple of times about watches. Very humble and grateful for compliments and gave advice too.

Anyhow - sorry I didn't mean to hijack the thread - I honestly thought everyone knew anyway.


----------



## xherion

GETS said:


> *Obituary for William Robert MacLeod *
> 
> Passed away suddenly, on Monday, June 12, 2017, in his 55th year. Beloved husband of Lila. Cherished father of Nicholas and Alexander. Dear son of Judy and Bill MacLeod and loving brother of the late Rick MacLeod (Ashleigh) and Scott MacLeod (Katie). Rob will also be sadly missed by the extended MacLeod and Harber families, many close friends and countless employees. Rob spent his entire career with Tim Hortons. He was an avid supporter of his community and was passionate about music, travel and his watches. Rob had a lasting impact on those he touched and will be greatly missed.
> 
> I just copied and pasted that bit from an obituary posted online over a year ago. I always think of him when I come into the High End section as he had the best collection on here (well very close run with Amine). He also seemed a really nice man when I spoke to him a couple of times about watches. Very humble and grateful for compliments and gave advice too.
> 
> Anyhow - sorry I didn't mean to hijack the thread - I honestly thought everyone knew anyway.


Thanks for this, I didn't know he passed either. Was just thinking the other day how come I never see his (or Amine's post) anymore.
RIP.

Is Amine still active? I always drool over Donut's and Amine's pictures too.


----------



## Roystock

Have a good week end


----------



## Orhorolgy

This is a gorgeous watch!

Simply beautiful!



ridley said:


> View attachment 13700777
> 
> 
> HAGW
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Orhorolgy

OH YEA!.....this watch is something to behold!

Thanks for posting and sharing!



TedPhatana said:


> View attachment 13581673


----------



## GETS

AP RO 15300

Photo taken just now:


----------



## GETS

AP RO 15300

Photo taken just now:

View attachment 13720989


----------



## arogle1stus

Donut:
Can you tell me the country this watch is produced in?
Brand name seems to be Finnish.
My son lives and works there in the city of Klaukkala

X Traindriver Art


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## seek3r

TedPhatana said:


> View attachment 13721879


Oooph, I wouldn't let that get wet if I were you!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

lol - good point. Uggh, such a delicate Cinderella piece! Give me robustness, and give it to me now! Stella!



seek3r said:


> Oooph, I wouldn't let that get wet if I were you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spangles

An older Breguet chronograph with a mother of pearl guilloché dial. I'm very happy with it!


----------



## regulateurBear

beautiful photo...


TedPhatana said:


> View attachment 13721879


----------



## regulateurBear

need some more of this wine...


----------



## GrouchoM

regulateurBear said:


> need some more of this wine...
> View attachment 13722389


I think you've had enough. Your watch's date is off by 13 days!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

So is my watch date, I am scared to mess with the 15202 much for fear of some damage to the crown or movement. I just start wearing it the time the watch stopped since the last time I wore it.


----------



## GrouchoM

You shouldn't wear a watch you're afraid to use appropriately. If it stops while doing what you're supposed to, get it fixed or sell it. Who needs the stress? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

I hear you, and agree, to a certain extent. I felt that way when I was still very delicate with my 15202 one morning, went to set the time, pulled the crown ever so slightly, and the crown came off. Was covered under AP warranty, sent to AP, they did a full service on the movement and sent watch back with deep scratches that I never had on my watch.

Went back and forth with AP concerning whether they scratched the watch, which they admitted to, sent watch in again, got bracelet redone and finally, back on my wrist. In theory, I hear you, but I have my reasons. See my post on this whole AP 15202 debacle.

Sometimes I feel like wearing a watch just for style, you know, Andy Warhol style. Lest we forget, someone asked Andy why he never winded his Cartier Tank. He remarked something like, "What? Wind my watch? It's for style!"

Yeah, I don't know.



GrouchoM said:


> You shouldn't wear a watch you're afraid to use appropriately. If it stops while doing what you're supposed to, get it fixed or sell it. Who needs the stress?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TJMike

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A new addition to your collection?


----------



## regulateurBear

GrouchoM said:


> I think you've had enough. Your watch's date is off by 13 days!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


hahaha....a very good one....


----------



## regulateurBear

GrouchoM said:


> I think you've had enough. Your watch's date is off by 13 days!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


hahaha....a very good one....:-!:-!:-d


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## regulateurBear

casual train ride...


----------



## kennkez

Been wearing this Nautilus more than a week straight


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13723607


Is this a High End Watch?


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## dbostedo

Pun said:


> Is this a High End Watch?


No... not at all. But it's kind of cool.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward10

I'll be wearing my Daytona. Not sure if it makes the cut compared to some these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saintsman

gward10 said:


> I'll be wearing my Daytona. Not sure if it makes the cut compared to some these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was the 3110th post in this thread. I think that you can get away with it!


----------



## GETS

Pun said:


> Is this a High End Watch?


Not by my definition but it is a nice enough watch. I think the problem around the term "high end" is that it means different things to different people? If your normal price range for a watch is under £500 then that Longines is "high end". If you are in the market to buy PP, ALS, VC, AP or Breguet then it isn't.

Nice clean looking watch though. I have a couple of Longines in my collection.


----------



## GETS

gward10 said:


> I'll be wearing my Daytona. Not sure if it makes the cut compared to some these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whatever people might say in response to your question there is one thing for sure. You have 0% chance of buying one of them from a retailer at the moment - even for MSRP!

Want to sell it? LOL.


----------



## gward10

GETS said:


> Whatever people might say in response to your question there is one thing for sure. You have 0% chance of buying one of them from a retailer at the moment - even for MSRP!
> 
> Want to sell it? LOL.


Haha. I actually got this for MSRP and tax free a couple of weeks ago 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

GETS said:


> I think the problem around the term "high end" is that it means different things to different people? If your normal price range for a watch is under £500 then that Longines is "high end".


I disagree with that sentiment here, though I see it commonly enough around WUS. For the purposes of this forum, "high-end" is not relative to what you're used to, and that Longines is not high-end. It doesn't matter who's definition you're using, this forum has an established intent and definition of its own. Sure, there is some grey area, but many watches clearly belong in this forum, and many clearly don't.


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## regulateurBear




----------



## GOKKEN

Of course a CEREMIC BEZEL daytona makes the cut... come on! 
I'm wearing mine as we speak!

Even with these guys in front of me:

















Still happy to wear this today 











gward10 said:


> I'll be wearing my Daytona. Not sure if it makes the cut compared to some these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regulateurBear

was cold today in Zurich...was reallyyy cold...


----------



## gward10

GOKKEN said:


> Of course a CEREMIC BEZEL daytona makes the cut... come on!
> I'm wearing mine as we speak!
> 
> Even with these guys in front of me:
> 
> View attachment 13837267
> 
> 
> View attachment 13837269
> 
> 
> Still happy to wear this today
> 
> View attachment 13837273




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulhotte

I just love that watch Rob...
A site for sore eyes|>:-!


----------



## MZhammer

Not HE, but this is what I'm wearing today! Loving the vintage style and the Venus 175 movement.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## alex79

That one









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbq




----------



## schrop

Saturday, Feb 9th.

Lume reacting strongly to the bright sunshine.


----------



## alex79

Cheers 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

jmanlay said:


>


Thanks mate




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

heuerolexomega said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only Patek I would even consider just sporty classy and all around awesome. 
Congrats , superb choice


----------



## MZhammer

Wore this today


----------



## Sgt_gatr

That is a great looking watch.


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## regulateurBear

photo from yesterday, but on my wrist today....


----------



## jumperboy

Wore this today. More photos later. X/20.


----------



## jumperboy

Deleted duplicate.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steeevvvooo

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mesmerising dial! Saw a blue version a few minutes ago and it really is a stunning watch.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## illition




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veggfodur

Really nice the hands, like it!


----------



## Chronocase

So high end IS only determined by price? Not too sure about that. There are some terrible, badly designed watches that cost a fortune and there also are some beautiful, well made watches for a fraction of the price...


----------



## seek3r

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fancy PP on the links...love it.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## regulateurBear

questo...


----------



## alex79

Greetings from Jakarta









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Wearing my Piaget 9025 which, besides the size, doesn't tend to belie the age (although it's been recently fully revised so Piaget saw to that). It's posing with the box of random AD stuff (book, a Piaget flash drive, which is quite appropriately very thin and small, etc.) that I never use.

The 9P is still keeping time famously!









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Watchguy08

Great watch keep the pics coming!


----------



## fatalelement

Leafing through the book I got from Piaget and found a great pic of the 9P (only 2mm thick, and in 1957, to boot!) that's in this guy.

View attachment IMG_20190327_181932.jpg


----------



## AltiTudor




----------



## bobernet




----------



## 0active




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## 3leggedpony




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobernet

Daytona today


----------



## Mdizzle29

Vacheron Constantin Overseas Dual Time


----------



## Chronocase

Thirties look today.


----------



## NM-1

New to me. H Moser Pioneer Diver. Bracelet is gorgeous but put it on a strap for now.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

NM-1 said:


> New to me. H Moser Pioneer Diver. Bracelet is gorgeous but put it on a strap for now.
> 
> View attachment 14094765


I swear, H Moser could make a digital watch look good. Everything they make is gorgeous.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## alex79

Mdizzle29 said:


> Vacheron Constantin Overseas Dual Time


Big fan of the dual time 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Cheers









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobernet




----------



## ynp

At The Bolshoi theatre tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

seek3r said:


> Fancy PP on the links...love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. It's a unique style for a PP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

5905p

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobernet

heuerolexomega said:


> 5905p
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like the 42mm size? I've been debating between this and the 5960.


----------



## heuerolexomega

bobernet said:


> How do you like the 42mm size? I've been debating between this and the 5960.


I had owned 5960P twice , 5960/1a once and now 5905p. I have to say that the only metal that I would buy the AC/Flyback chrono complication is platinum. So either 5960P or 5905p it's a solid choice. The advantages of 5905p are you get a watch that has better trading offers in the current market (therefore more expensive) probably due in part that the watch is still in production, also cleaner dial and more presence on the wrist and that is not because the 2 more mm in case size but her thickness !

Now if I advocate for 5960P , I would say it's sportier , a steal on the market (trades at lower prices in the market) , if you are more interested in a thinner case than presence then 5960P is your answer. Also I love that 5960P has a PR, don't care about the crazy counters for the chrono)

The only fault in my eyes in both references is the lack of independent seconds

There u go , hope that helps

cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrenvy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mt_timepieces

Tudor Black Bay Steel









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## regulateurBear




----------



## ynp

Dress her down


----------



## iggy-th

With 40 degrees celcius in Bangkok.
Here it is.... Rubber Strap Mango and Overseas.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

I've seen one too many Mosers on here, and I could not resist any longer. FedEx just delivered this one moments ago.

View attachment DSC_0145.jpg


----------



## ynp

UN Perpetual blue today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

Macro Saturday!

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## 3leggedpony

Switched this to the bracelet. Think I prefer it


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ynp

Back to my VC this week 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingtiger81




----------



## AltiTudor

Wearing a new one today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

AltiTudor said:


> Wearing a new one today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool!! Love the guilloche.

If it's 11:30, shouldn't the day pointer be either just short of moving from Tuesday or Wednesday (if it's 11:30 PM) or centered on Wednesday (if it's 11:30 AM). Is the day pointer independently adjustable?


----------



## AltiTudor

Thanks! The best part about the guilloche is that it looks very different depending on the light. It can range from dark blue to almost gray.

The register in the lower right is a combo day and power reserve (a characteristic of the Czapek pocket watches from years back) and is based on the wind of the watch. It was 11:30am so the day hand should be centered on Weds. I likely didn't pay attention and wound it a bit past where I should have, hence the disparity. User error.


----------



## dbostedo

AltiTudor said:


> The register in the lower right is a combo day and power reserve (a characteristic of the Czapek pocket watches from years back) and is based on the wind of the watch. It was 11:30am so the day hand should be centered on Weds. I likely didn't pay attention and wound it a bit past where I should have, hence the disparity. User error.


Ah! Makes sense then. So 7 day power reserve, with the intent that you wind it Saturday night/Sunday morning?


----------



## AltiTudor

That’s the idea, though you can always do a partial wind during the week.


----------



## MZhammer

Just back from the Spa today


----------



## scottbor2

Wearing the desk diver today...


----------



## angeleno310

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## dbostedo

Dressed down JD...


----------



## Solomente

UJS 1140


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCavalry

dbostedo said:


> Dressed down JD...
> 
> View attachment 14198285


I finally find someone with a JD! I've handled the grande secondes moon phase and it's just fabulous. Unfortunately the 43mm case seems to huge for my 6.5" wrist, would've wanted to get one if they had it in 41mm though. Did the boutique or AD you bought it from let you play with the charming bird?


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## kennkez

dbostedo said:


> Dressed down JD...
> 
> View attachment 14198285


Not everyday I see this clean gorgeous watch


----------



## kennkez




----------



## TedPhatana

Caved in!

Wears big but I still love it!


----------



## watchintime

Nice Ted. Is that the latest ceramic version? It's beautiful.

I caved as well today. I'm happy, bank not so much.


----------



## TedPhatana

Yes - the ceramic.

Look at you!

You upped the ante with the skeleton verision!!!

Magnificent!!!

Ted


----------



## watchintime

I actually wanted the ceramic but I've been waiting to get an Octo for years - and I scored an incredible deal after a lot of negotiation (5 months) on this watch in the UAE. Everywhere I looked the ceramic was "coming at some point in the next 6-9 months" and I ran out of patience. 

Did you buy directly from Bulgari? I think the all black ceramic is a masterpiece. You should be happy you caved!


----------



## TedPhatana

You did well friend, I love that you took your time and negotiated. Smart!

I went AD route. I love these pieces, they don't do well in the secondary market. I would probably only by boutique for a Royal Oak, Naughty 5711 or steel Rolex. Or I guess a super super limited piece from any brand which I love.

I am quite impressed with this piece. The buckle! and screws are in ceramic. No compromise! I have not seen anything like it.


----------



## watchintime

Agreed. Thank you for the pics. The ceramic version is very impressive! 

I agree with you - buying at full retail - even though the watch making is rather phenomenal - just isn't worth it at this point. Maybe one day - but I think the brand has a long way to go to get general recognition as a premier watchmaker. Today at the shop, someone came in looking at an AP, and said shame that "Bulgari doesn't do in-house movements." Correction sir, they do, and they are beautiful indeed. Congratulations on your beautiful new octo - I love how visible the dial is even with the all-black coatings.


----------



## TedPhatana

Agree with all that you said!

The watch market is such an interesting creature.

Too many factors that control secondary market price.


----------



## ynp

Dressed the O&J Annual Calendar down. The original Velcro strap did not survive this winter. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId

Nice Octos fellas, I came very close to buying this one awhile back but I found it to be a wee bit too big for my smallish wrist:


----------



## TedPhatana

Nice! How big are your wrists?



IGotId said:


> Nice Octos fellas, I came very close to buying this one awhile back but I found it to be a wee bit too big for my smallish wrist:
> 
> View attachment 14218653


----------



## Uhrmensch

Marine Chrono today
Cheers


----------



## TedPhatana

Stopped caring about what time/date it is anymore!


----------



## IGotId

TedPhatana said:


> Nice! How big are your wrists?


A little over 7"


----------



## TedPhatana

I am quite surprised that Octo wore large on you. You have thin and not wide wrists?



IGotId said:


> A little over 7"


----------



## mark1958

Recent acquisition


----------



## TedPhatana

Jeez - That's like a house on your wrist!



mark1958 said:


> Recent acquisition
> View attachment 14231163


----------



## alfasud68

Just arrived


----------



## WatchTimes

Hope this fits.... if you aren’t familiar with PITA... Aniceto Jiménez Pita, AHCI Master Watchmaker


----------



## watchintime

LOVE this watch! congrats


----------



## watchintime

Sorry was referring to the fifty fathoms.


----------



## gsynco1

Just picked up my Black Bay Fifty Eight!


----------



## euro-rs

Yeah man! Another Breguet fan.

I'm wearing my Breguet Heritage big date (18kt WG).


----------



## euro-rs

LOVE the Tudor Fifty Eight and am trying to find one. I visited my local Rolex authorized dealer and they are saying 6 months to get one (I'm trying to buy it for my wife). 

Looks great!!


----------



## gsynco1

euro-rs said:


> LOVE the Tudor Fifty Eight and am trying to find one. I visited my local Rolex authorized dealer and they are saying 6 months to get one (I'm trying to buy it for my wife).
> 
> Looks great!!


Thanks! I called all over the place looking for one and happened to find one in Fort Smith, Arkansas of all places haha


----------



## TedPhatana

Keep it going!

View attachment 14256061


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Grey Ghost today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

Jewelry Convention. Here I come.


----------



## AltiTudor

Fifty Fathoms today...


----------



## AltiTudor

Wearing the Fifty Fathoms today.


----------



## BostonWatcher

New to me, just arrived this week ...


----------



## RidingDonkeys

When work takes you to the museum. Consulting for Museo Soumaya today.










Sent from the voices in my head and translated by their drinking buddy.


----------



## ParsonsGreen




----------



## arogle1stus

Donut:
Is the Voutilainen a Finnish made watch?
Son of mine is an ExPaite living in Klaukkala, Finland.
The letters "inen" on Finish words detote diminute.
Finn hockey player, Jere Lehtinen's last name means 
"little leaf". Leht inen.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## RidingDonkeys

ParsonsGreen said:


> View attachment 14268593


That is something you don't see often. Well done.

Sent from the voices in my head and translated by their drinking buddy.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## yuji

FP Journe Chronometre Souverain today


----------



## Split sec

ParsonsGreen, watch to dream about. Some more pics, please.


----------



## ParsonsGreen

Split sec said:


> ParsonsGreen, watch to dream about. Some more pics, please.


Thank you for the kind words and I wanted something classical and understated and ...rare.






The black and gold combination is classic. The moon phase is in gold with gold specs (not shown well in this photo)


----------



## dbostedo

ParsonsGreen said:


> Thank you for the kind words and I wanted something classical and understated and ...rare.
> View attachment 14280143
> The black and gold combination is classic. The moon phase is in gold with gold specs (not shown well in this photo)


What is the caseback like?


----------



## ParsonsGreen

dbostedo said:


> What is the caseback like?


We have no L.Leroy dealer in the UK and I wore it when visiting two high end retailers who were very impressed with the finish. If you look at the moon phase you will see flecks of gold representing the stars. I am on the waiting list for a Chronometre Bleu, so hopefully that is the next watch purchase (I also like the Voutilainen watches)


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

VCO today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Rolex Submariner today I


----------



## alex79

Hi guys, haven't been much active here lately...
Have a nice weekend ahead 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

Sometimes you have to take a watch off to appreciate its bracelet.


----------



## incontrol

TedPhatana said:


> Sometimes you have to take a watch off to appreciate its bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 14292311


Just tried this watch on during the weekend. It is fantastic. Really very special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

Yes!

I agree. I think you have to like that whole phantom look. It can go from completely black to pretty legible, depending on the lighting conditions.

I think it complements our blingy pieces when we want something different!



incontrol said:


> Just tried this watch on during the weekend. It is fantastic. Really very special.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## MZhammer




----------



## nielss

On my wrist at the moment: AP 15500


----------



## Solomente

Why does a forum moderator, who ought to know better, keep posting a Breitling in here? Wrong sub-forum


----------



## murokello

Solomente said:


> Why does a forum moderator, who ought to know better, keep posting a Breitling in here? Wrong sub-forum


 I have wondered the same. Maybe he thinks this is the Breitling forum.


----------



## drhr

15450


----------



## Spangles

Visiting the botanical garden with a Breguet


----------



## BreguetBrat

Spangles said:


> Visiting the botanical garden with a Breguet


That is really really nice..!


----------



## BreguetBrat

Spangles said:


> Visiting the botanical garden with a Breguet


That is really really nice..!


----------



## mak1277

Solomente said:


> Why does a forum moderator, who ought to know better, keep posting a Breitling in here? Wrong sub-forum


I always thought that the "what are you wearing" thread could and should include watches other than high end...whereas the "high end wrist candy" thread was limited. If you're a high end owner who happens to be wearing something else on a given day, nothing wrong with posting in this thread.


----------



## andsan




----------



## murokello

mak1277 said:


> I always thought that the "what are you wearing" thread could and should include watches other than high end...whereas the "high end wrist candy" thread was limited. If you're a high end owner who happens to be wearing something else on a given day, nothing wrong with posting in this thread.


He has also posted that Breitling to the high end field watch thread.


----------



## murokello

Spangles said:


> Visiting the botanical garden with a Breguet


Amazing. Especially the bracelet.


----------



## mak1277

murokello said:


> He has also posted that Breitling to the high end field watch thread.


I got nothin' then.


----------



## Cybotron

Tried it on at the AD. Wow it's a stunner. I want it.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeser1

Cybotron said:


> Tried it on at the AD. Wow it's a stunner. I want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Wow, stunning Bovet! WG or Plat.?


----------



## Reeser1

Cybotron said:


> Tried it on at the AD. Wow it's a stunner. I want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Double post.


----------



## Cybotron

Reeser1 said:


> Wow, stunning Bovet! WG or Plat.?


This one is in stainless steel

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

^^^
Interesting... what's the MSRP for it?


----------



## Cybotron

dbostedo said:


> ^^^
> Interesting... what's the MSRP for it?


I don't remember but I think $17,000 or $18,000

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

I spent a fair amount of time at the Bovet booth at the WatchTime event in LA. I was very impressed with their watches. The designs might be polarizing, but their attention to detail was impeccable. I walked away with a much better respect for them, and they have hit my short list.


----------



## Cybotron

RidingDonkeys said:


> I spent a fair amount of time at the Bovet booth at the WatchTime event in LA. I was very impressed with their watches. The designs might be polarizing, but their attention to detail was impeccable. I walked away with a much better respect for them, and they have hit my short list.


I totally agree

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney

Ebel is haute de gammé, not really high end. But this one model, as I saw stated in another thread, has high-end complications if not high-end finishing. For all that, though, the caliber 288 is finished every bit as well as the sibling 582 in a Breguet XX.

Rick "who surely did not pay a high-end price" Denney


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

Enjoying my artistic piece this weekend.
Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## regulateurBear




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Spangles

O2AFAC67 said:


>


That's not a high-end watch.


----------



## m00k

Spangles said:


> That's not a high-end watch.


You're right, but that won't stop it from appearing on every other page of this thread for whatever reason.


----------



## drhr

ro


----------



## apudabam

This today...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ar7iste

Having some Friday fun with the Carbon and ceramic LW


----------



## kenng012

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14339043


_Pants tighten_


----------



## GrouchoM

Have a great weekend!









If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## BreguetBrat




----------



## ar7iste

It’s only been a week since I last posted this one, but I just love that dial and case so much!


----------



## Rdenney

Sitting in Starbucks. Last day of a brief vacation.

Rick "becoming a favorite for daily wear" Denney


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BreguetBrat




----------



## dbostedo

BreguetBrat said:


> View attachment 14360897
> View attachment 14360899
> View attachment 14360897
> View attachment 14360899


Oh no! You took the plastic off! It could get smudges, or sweaty, or.... GASP! ... get a ding or scratch. :-d

Nice to see you're enjoying it! :-!


----------



## BreguetBrat

dbostedo said:


> Oh no! You took the plastic off! It could get smudges, or sweaty, or.... GASP! ... get a ding or scratch. :-d
> 
> Nice to see you're enjoying it! :-!


HAH so true as it sat for over 24 hours without me even attempting to try and cut the sealed bag open and wear it. I was waiting for my wife to go and run some errands as she does not know I bought 2 watches within the last 7 days.. Its my first PATEK and sure like it..Very simple but quite elegant..Know I want the one in rose gold..


----------



## alfasud68




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

Thinking about it


----------



## dbostedo

TedPhatana said:


> Thinking about it
> 
> View attachment 14382069


That's my maybe-one-day-if-I'm-lucky grail.... do it!!


----------



## natesen

TedPhatana said:


> Thinking about it
> 
> View attachment 14382069


Do it!!! Love that model. I just sold the chrono version and have my eye on the moonphase instead. That movement is incredible!!





Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

Supposedly, it is one of the only hand finished watches at JLC. Other watches at the Maison supposedly use tools to polish their movements.

Why couldn't I be happy with a Swatch. lol


----------



## TedPhatana

I am seriously trying to resist. It's pre-owned, and while it is supposedly running "well," I would probably service it.

Just checked JLC's website, they are saying around 1600 to service which I guess is not that bad. Hands are surprising affordable at $90, crowns don't come cheap at $245.











dbostedo said:


> That's my maybe-one-day-if-I'm-lucky grail.... do it!!


----------



## natesen

They are a great value pre owned. I bought mine pre owned for like 60% off the retail price. And I see them more regularly in the 50% off territory so if you can find it in that level its aweosme and makes the service cost less painful. 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

Yes. That is what it seems like!

Such a gorgeous piece. I think it is really underappreciated, and also, it seems like JLC did not want to stay long in this territory. Hence, the recent departure from the line. So they may become more rare over the years.

I am a bit crazy that I daily wear any watch I own. So I am a bit concerned about daily use, and I would be using that fast running second thing (what is the technical name of it?) on the chronograph all the time.

One thing I would be mad about if and when I buy the watch is sending it off for service immediately! Like I buy a watch and then wait till the Maison "blesses" the watch.



natesen said:


> They are a great value pre owned. I bought mine pre owned for like 60% off the retail price. And I see them more regularly in the 50% off territory so if you can find it in that level its aweosme and makes the service cost less painful.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

TedPhatana said:


> Yes. That is what it seems like!
> 
> Such a gorgeous piece. I think it is really underappreciated, and also, it seems like JLC did not want to stay long in this territory. Hence, the recent departure from the line. So they may become more rare over the years.
> 
> I am a bit crazy that I daily wear any watch I own. So I am a bit concerned about daily use, and I would be using that fast running second thing (what is the technical name of it?) on the chronograph all the time.
> 
> One thing I would be mad about if and when I buy the watch is sending it off for service immediately! Like I buy a watch and then wait till the Maison "blesses" the watch.


I'm the same way. I was wearing the watch with shorts and a t-shirt and stuff like that. I personally don't really care about watches for specific occasions. This watch is generally dressier, but no true dress watch has a chronograph with a flying second hand anyway so it's not really a true dress watch.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

What you got on?

BVLGARI BVLGARI For me


----------



## yuji

Wearing this Chronometre Souverain backwards today hah.


----------



## barbecoa

Awesom-O 4000 said:


>


Wow. That is that one and what are the materials. Love the texture.


----------



## plastique999

TedPhatana said:


> Thinking about it
> 
> View attachment 14382069


I owned a Duometre once upon a time .... masterful piece

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## TedPhatana

May I ask the reason for the departure?



plastique999 said:


> I owned a Duometre once upon a time .... masterful piece
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## TedPhatana

All - I am between the MUT Moon, new at AD so get 8 years JLC warranty.









Or pre-owned Duometre, which I would prob service for like 1700 but then only covered for 2 years. I think it's good looking just concerned about daily wear.









Or Lange Saxonia Moonphase white gold new. I don't have an outsize date watch and the moonphase is very nice. I hate the gold plated rotor though.

Or just wait for another Overseas Ultrathin to be released, either steel or gold.

I like both JLCs above, I mean one is elegant and the other is a tech beast. I'll be working at a firm where everyone typically wears suits and I am not even sure if any of the other attorneys are considered a WIS. Lange is nice too.

So there is where I am at.

Your thoughts?


----------



## ar7iste

TedPhatana said:


> All - I am between the MUT Moon, new at AD so get 8 years JLC warranty.
> 
> Or pre-owned Duometre, which I would prob service for like 1700 but then only covered for 2 years. I think it's good looking just concerned about daily wear.
> 
> Or just wait for another Overseas Ultrathin to be released, either steel or gold.
> 
> I like both JLCs above, I mean one is elegant and the other is a tech beast. I'll be working at a firm where everyone typically wears suits and I am not even sure if any of the other attorneys are considered a WIS.
> 
> Your thoughts?


I might be very biased, because the Duomètre is sort of a grail of mine, but the MUT moon just doesn't feel like a special watch to me. The design is super generic, it is nicely executed but it doesn't spark any joy or excitement when I see it.
The Duomètre on the other end is just a monument of JLC's recent horology development, and worth anyone's time and attention. For me this is a very one-sided decision.

Now, regarding the Overseas, I do think they are some of the most daily wearable watches out there. But the price doesn't make rational sense to me, whereas the Duomètre is actually worth every penny in my opinion.


----------



## TedPhatana

You know the white gold Overseas Ultra Thin passed me by used at 26k and had some markings on it but I though I would just send to Vacheron and get it re-polished.

Since then, I have never seen it on sale again. It is ever elusive and I can't afford the perpetual ultra thin.

I want to daily wear this watch so I get concerned about the Duometre, and if it can handle that. And you are right, it looks expensive, and well it is! It does retail for 49k for gosh sakes right?

I have always said I wear what I want and don't care but I do get looks sometimes by people and not sure I want that attention. Or maybe I need to grow up LOL

Decisions decisions!



ar7iste said:


> I might be very biased, because the Duomètre is sort of a grail of mine, but the MUT moon just doesn't feel like a special watch to me. The design is super generic, it is nicely executed but it doesn't spark any joy or excitement when I see it.
> The Duomètre on the other end is just a monument of JLC's recent horology development, and worth anyone's time and attention. For me this is a very one-sided decision.
> 
> Now, regarding the Overseas, I do think they are some of the most daily wearable watches out there. But the price doesn't make rational sense to me, whereas the Duomètre is actually worth every penny in my opinion.


----------



## ar7iste

TedPhatana said:


> You know the white gold Overseas Ultra Thin passed me by used at 26k and had some markings on it but I though I would just send to Vacheron and get it re-polished.
> 
> Since then, I have never seen it on sale again. It is ever elusive and I can't afford the perpetual ultra thin.
> 
> I want to daily wear this watch so I get concerned about the Duometre, and if it can handle that. And you are right, it looks expensive, and well it is! It does retail for 49k for gosh sakes right?
> 
> I have always said I wear what I want and don't care but I do get looks sometimes by people and not sure I want that attention. Or maybe I need to grow up LOL
> 
> Decisions decisions!


That is a KILLER price for the Overseas ultra thin! You seem like you need to start a thread to post all the watches you're considering and let the rest of us flood you with options and opinions. The hunt is probably the best part of collecting after all.


----------



## dbostedo

TedPhatana said:


> All - I am between the MUT Moon, new at AD so get 8 years JLC warranty.
> 
> Or pre-owned Duometre, which I would prob service for like 1700 but then only covered for 2 years. I think it's good looking just concerned about daily wear.
> 
> Or Lange Saxonia Moonphase white gold new. I don't have an outsize date watch and the moonphase is very nice. I hate the gold plated rotor though.
> 
> Or just wait for another Overseas Ultrathin to be released, either steel or gold.
> 
> I like both JLCs above, I mean one is elegant and the other is a tech beast. I'll be working at a firm where everyone typically wears suits and I am not even sure if any of the other attorneys are considered a WIS. Lange is nice too.
> 
> So there is where I am at.
> 
> Your thoughts?


Oh gosh.... I'm not sure i can begin to explain how much I prefer the Duometre over the MUT... or many other watches over the MUT. I've tried the MUT Moon on twice (granted, in steel) and was very underwhelmed.

But I do understand the daily wear concern. I tend to wear something different everyday so switch up enough that the extra size and flash wouldn't bother me. YMMV.

I do like the Saxonia moonphase with the big date... but I've got my Panomaticlunar.


----------



## natesen

Duometre duometre duometre  it's an incredible timepiece. I actually think it holds up better for daily wear as the chronograph to me makes it less dressy or formal. You will not get tired of seeing that one on your wrist. Everything else like the MUT and saxonia are dull in comparison. 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

Thank you guys. I need to think this over, I really wish I had an Overseas Ultrathin to handle to see if I really want to wait to see if a new one will come out.

I tend to waiver, more often than I like, with simplicity and complexity. I am a weird guy.

Or - we all can put money in the market! Did you guys see how low some stocks are now???


----------



## plastique999

TedPhatana said:


> May I ask the reason for the departure?


I traded for 5990

















Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## plastique999

TedPhatana said:


> All - I am between the MUT Moon, new at AD so get 8 years JLC warranty.
> 
> View attachment 14389571
> 
> 
> Or pre-owned Duometre, which I would prob service for like 1700 but then only covered for 2 years. I think it's good looking just concerned about daily wear.
> 
> View attachment 14389585
> 
> 
> Or Lange Saxonia Moonphase white gold new. I don't have an outsize date watch and the moonphase is very nice. I hate the gold plated rotor though.
> 
> Or just wait for another Overseas Ultrathin to be released, either steel or gold.
> 
> I like both JLCs above, I mean one is elegant and the other is a tech beast. I'll be working at a firm where everyone typically wears suits and I am not even sure if any of the other attorneys are considered a WIS. Lange is nice too.
> 
> So there is where I am at.
> 
> Your thoughts?


Jaeger LeCoultre is the master of historical movements. The novel concept of the Dual Wing mechanism was innovative using 2 separate gear trains (power supplies) - one for the time and one for the chronograph. This essentially allows the timekeeping accuracy to be independent of the chronograph complication. Both gear trains are linked to the foudroyante and a single escapement. The foudroyante, "jumping second" hand that jumps every 1/6 second is mesmerizing. 
I wore the watch nearly daily to work with no issues. I wish I could have kept the watch but collecting always changes. 
This was when I was contemplating the Chronograph to the Quantieme Lunaire:





Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## TedPhatana

I am taking my wife to the dealer, I think I might push for the Duometre, I just might need the “treasury” to approve!


----------



## TedPhatana

You, Sir, are on a different level than I. LOL

Maybe someday!

And good taste!



plastique999 said:


> I traded for 5990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## kenng012

plastique999 said:


> I traded for 5990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


Yo...


----------



## TedPhatana

Promising the misses to unload most of these!


----------



## dbostedo

TedPhatana said:


> Promising the misses to unload most of these!


In order to get the Duometre? :-! And how many, and which, consitute "most"?


----------



## TedPhatana

Yes!

I think all but the BVLGARI!

Wish I was rich!!!



dbostedo said:


> In order to get the Duometre? :-! And how many, and which, consitute "most"?


----------



## dbostedo

TedPhatana said:


> Wish I was rich!!!


Well rich _is_ somewhat relative. I feel very lucky... as I'm sure you do.

In any case... I was hoping you were going to be keeping the Reverso too.


----------



## TedPhatana

Good perspective!

I like that reverso. I also have a 1931 chocolate which I think should fill the reverso "ich" if I let the duo-face date go. But I do like the "two-watches" in one concept of the duo-face.



dbostedo said:


> Well rich _is_ somewhat relative. I feel very lucky... as I'm sure you do.
> 
> In any case... I was hoping you were going to be keeping the Reverso too.


----------



## ar7iste

TedPhatana said:


> Yes!
> 
> I think all but the BVLGARI!
> 
> Wish I was rich!!!


If you're thinking about getting rid of the Lange, I will happily keep it safe from the elements and make sure it gets all the attention it deserves. Just send it via Fedex, we'll work out the details later


----------



## plastique999

dbostedo said:


> Well rich _is_ somewhat relative. I feel very lucky... as I'm sure you do.
> 
> In any case... I was hoping you were going to be keeping the Reverso too.


Agree the Reverso is an iconic watch and I've kept my basic one for years...cool history how it was designed to flip for protection for polo players...although I ride a different style of horse 









Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## plastique999

Meant this horse...









Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## TedPhatana

LOL



ar7iste said:


> If you're thinking about getting rid of the Lange, I will happily keep it safe from the elements and make sure it gets all the attention it deserves. Just send it via Fedex, we'll work out the details later


----------



## TedPhatana

Now we are talking!

We'll, if it's a convertible, you don't have to worry about polo balls hitting your JLC. Only pieces of asphalt on the track!



plastique999 said:


> Meant this horse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## ar7iste

plastique999 said:


> Meant this horse...
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


I really like those new spidolite models! Not sure about the white straps at first but I dig it now.
My Okto Carbon says hi from a waterfall hike!


----------



## plastique999

ar7iste said:


> I really like those new spidolite models! Not sure about the white straps at first but I dig it now.
> My Okto Carbon says hi from a waterfall hike!


Beautiful!
LW's are fun bold watches and I like how the straps can be changed. 
I've had a red Okto as well!









Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## deepsea03

Ref6413


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## SMH

Saxonia Moon


----------



## ar7iste

SMH said:


> Saxonia Moon


I absolutely LOVE this piece! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bassplayrr

I picked up my first "high end" watch last night. Just a bog standard APRO 15500. Haven't actually worn it yet, but she'll get her maiden voyage today.


----------



## R_rated

TedPhatana said:


> All - I am between the MUT Moon, new at AD so get 8 years JLC warranty.
> 
> View attachment 14389571
> 
> 
> Or pre-owned Duometre, which I would prob service for like 1700 but then only covered for 2 years. I think it's good looking just concerned about daily wear.
> 
> View attachment 14389585
> 
> 
> Or Lange Saxonia Moonphase white gold new. I don't have an outsize date watch and the moonphase is very nice. I hate the gold plated rotor though.
> 
> Or just wait for another Overseas Ultrathin to be released, either steel or gold.
> 
> I like both JLCs above, I mean one is elegant and the other is a tech beast. I'll be working at a firm where everyone typically wears suits and I am not even sure if any of the other attorneys are considered a WIS. Lange is nice too.
> 
> So there is where I am at.
> 
> Your thoughts?


I just picked up the JLC Moon in Rose Gold just like the picture. It is spectacular!


----------



## xherion

New acquisition


----------



## ar7iste

I was changing the bracelet on my Speedy and thought the flinqué enamel looked great in that indoors light through the watch box, so I took the Artist out and just snapped this pic. Happened to be around 10:10 which was lucky. Hope you like it.


----------



## phaphaphooey

TedPhatana said:


> Now we are talking!
> 
> We'll, if it's a convertible, you don't have to worry about polo balls hitting your JLC. Only pieces of asphalt on the track!


I spy, with my two eyes, a Scud?


----------



## plastique999

phaphaphooey said:


> I spy, with my two eyes, a Scud?


Close... 16M 









Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## ar7iste

I came close to selling this one, but ended up refusing the deal and I am glad I did. It’s probably my most worn watch over the last year. I don’t think too much about it when I don’t wear it, but whenever I see it in the box I just want to put it on my wrist and stare at it.

Have a great Thursday everyone!


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Honeymoon with the moonphase.


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Lovely watch! I'm also a big fan of Lange's moon phase watches. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakjat

ShanghaiYoon said:


> Lovely watch! I'm also a big fan of Lange's moon phase watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is an absolutely handsome watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

lakjat said:


> That is an absolutely handsome watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Flinque goodness today
Cheers


----------



## ar7iste

Uhrmensch said:


> Flinque goodness today
> Cheers
> View attachment 14477053
> 
> View attachment 14477063


Super nice! Very rare and awesome piece.
Today I'm wearing my Chronoswiss Artist in flinqué enamel too 
There really aren't enough handmade flinqué enamel watches out there!


----------



## Uhrmensch

ar7iste said:


> Super nice! Very rare and awesome piece.
> Today I'm wearing my Chronoswiss Artist in flinqué enamel too
> There really aren't enough handmade flinqué enamel watches out there!


Many thanks, lovely Chronoswiss you have as well! : ) I visited the Chronoswiss Atelier in Lucerne a while back and was quite taken with the Artist series in particular, top notch work. The Faberge was a bit of a random one for me, certainly didn't have it - or in fact any rose gold watch - on my radar at all. But when I came across it in a shop it was a case of 'coup de foudre pour un cadran email' and that was that. As you know, the way flinque dances in sunlight is something else. All the best.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

One day I will get better at taking pictures of my own watches.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## R_rated

RidingDonkeys said:


> One day I will get better at taking pictures of my own watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


I think this is my next watch!


----------



## R_rated

Will be taking this off tonight in lieu of a car watch for a car event.


----------



## mark1958

*THIS ONE*







LOVE IT


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## adam_svt




----------



## asingh313

ChronoTraveler said:


> Honeymoon with the moonphase.
> 
> View attachment 14474619


Amazing piece


----------



## asingh313

ShanghaiYoon said:


> Lovely watch! I'm also a big fan of Lange's moon phase watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So nice !


----------



## R_rated

Loving this moon phase:


----------



## iggy-th

so hard to catch the corrected-blue dial shot :-|


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

My AD was kind enough to get me one of these last week. Happy I found one from an AD to add to the collection. To be honest, I like it but I don't think it's worth the money people are paying on the secondary market. For that amount I'd rather have a VC, AP, ALS, oh the list goes on


----------



## R_rated

NardinNut said:


> My AD was kind enough to get me one of these last week. Happy I found one from an AD to add to the collection. To be honest, I like it but I don't think it's worth the money people are paying on the secondary market. For that amount I'd rather have a VC, AP, ALS, oh the list goes on
> View attachment 14502937


I want one so badly - at list I'd wear mine and not flip it though if I had one.


----------



## R_rated

NardinNut said:


> My AD was kind enough to get me one of these last week. Happy I found one from an AD to add to the collection. To be honest, I like it but I don't think it's worth the money people are paying on the secondary market. For that amount I'd rather have a VC, AP, ALS, oh the list goes on
> View attachment 14502937


I want one so badly - at list I'd wear mine and not flip it though if I had one.


----------



## ndrs63

NardinNut said:


> My AD was kind enough to get me one of these last week. Happy I found one from an AD to add to the collection. To be honest, I like it but I don't think it's worth the money people are paying on the secondary market. For that amount I'd rather have a VC, AP, ALS, oh the list goes on
> View attachment 14502937


Agreed. I'm also on the list for one, but not holding my breath. I gave myself 3 years, after which I will go with one of these: 1. Aquanaut, 2. AP RO, 3. VC overseas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfasud68




----------



## IGotId

alfasud68 said:


> View attachment 14507519


What size is your wrist?


----------



## alfasud68

IGotId said:


> What size is your wrist?


7.5 inch


----------



## R_rated

IGotId said:


> What size is your wrist?


I think this is the smaller case than the large/regular Fifty Fathoms. No?


----------



## alfasud68

Yep, 40mm compared to 45mm for std FF


----------



## ChronoTraveler

A much more modest Blancpain:


----------



## Relo60

My first JLC. Fell in love with the dial.

Have a great Sunday👍🏽🙏🏽🖖🏽


----------



## alex79

Hey hey, hope everyone is doing well!
Pic from yesterday 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpoehler

I love mine! Great piece! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

I have not adjusted the date because it's the weekend and I wasin a rush when I put it on this morning. A very cool carbon piece I believe.

Enjoy!


----------



## WiZARD7

H. Moser & Cie - Pioneer Centre Second + PhenomeNato strap


----------



## WatchEater666

Lange 1!


----------



## Relo60

Sunday


----------



## Relo60

WiZARD7 said:


> H. Moser & Cie - Pioneer Centre Second + PhenomeNato strap
> 
> View attachment 14562221


A beautiful watch.Classic.:-!


----------



## Pun

Chopard LUC


----------



## Wink-

My new VC FiftySix.. love it so much


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday😀👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Relo60

Wink- said:


> My new VC FiftySix.. love it so much
> View attachment 14572369


Congrats on the Fifty Six. Tried it on an AD. Totally agree with your sentiment|>


----------



## plastique999

ar7iste said:


> I have not adjusted the date because it's the weekend and I wasin a rush when I put it on this morning. A very cool carbon piece I believe.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 14561897


Love LW










Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## ar7iste

plastique999 said:


> Love LW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


Quick question, does the LW wear much bigger than the Duometre? I've never tried a Duometre but most 42+mm watches look big on me, however the LW looks just right, given the style of the case and the absence of lugs.

Still trying to decide for the next purchase (which will be a "technical" piece).

All the best,
A.


----------



## bigclive2011

687 tribute to the early "Radium Dial" Radiomirs, with a 3 day P3000 hand wind movement.


----------



## jakec

plastique999 said:


> Love LW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


The more I see of these,the more appealing they are becoming to me. Congrats on being an owner of one.


----------



## jakec

plastique999 said:


> Love LW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


The more I see of these,the more appealing they are becoming to me. Congrats on being the owner of one.


----------



## Tongdaeng

I was fortunate enough to try this on today at the Only Watch exhibition. The first Akrivia I’ve had an opportunity to see “in the metal” and I must say, it was an absolute stunner.


----------



## jakec

Tongdaeng said:


> I was fortunate enough to try this on today at the Only Watch exhibition. The first Akrivia I've had an opportunity to see "in the metal" and I must say, it was an absolute stunner.


Stunner indeed. I'm(my wallet)is waiting on a SS version.haha.


----------



## dbostedo

Tongdaeng said:


> I was fortunate enough to try this on today at the Only Watch exhibition.


I sure hope you've got another thread with lots of pictures of all the watches.... you do, right? Please?


----------



## IGotId

plastique999 said:


> Love LW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


These watches are 44mm, correct? How do they wear?


----------



## alex79

15400









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Keeping the 15400 momentum


----------



## Watcheroo




----------



## Tongdaeng

You know, in hindsight I really should have. I got pics and video of the Akrivia and the Chaykin, but not others. At these roadshows you have to ask to handle each one. I don't like pulling out too many to look at unless they are of serious interest (the Christie's experts traveling with the watches will of course let you, but I do not want to bother them too much unless they are watches of real interest). But of course, I sincerely wish I could have checked out all of them in detail - I could easily have spent the whole day there!  

In the future I'll be sure to get more pics to share. Suffice to say the watches were utterly stunning. Many entries in OnlyWatch are, to me, more works of art than wearable pieces, but there are several great exceptions to this in the 2019 offering - the Akrivia was my favourite (the lugs alone are works of art, by none other than the legendary Jean-Pierre Hagmann), but the Breguet, Zenith, Czapek, and Blancpain were also amazing.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

Succumbed to another steel sport watch. WTH is wrong with me?


----------



## ar7iste

TedPhatana said:


> Succumbed to another steel sport watch. WTH is wrong with me?
> 
> View attachment 14591149


Congratulations on the acquisition!

While I like it, I still can't forgive you for selling the 15202. It was such an incredible piece.
How does it compare in terms of fitment and comfort on the wrist?


----------



## dbostedo

TedPhatana said:


> Succumbed to another steel sport watch. WTH is wrong with me?
> 
> View attachment 14591149


Is this in lieu of the Duometre? Or did you get that too?


----------



## TedPhatana

Thank you. Maybe you'll forgive me one day , we will both be wearing 15202s then, maybe when the bubble bursts. I just won't mess with the crown and date and just wear it.

The Vacheron is definitely heavier but it feels more sturdy. I find the VC bracelet great! Not as in your face as the AP but great in its own right.

I think I was just tired of babying the 15202, and the whole issue with the crown got to me.

I guess I was over it at that point, and so many others wanted it so I gave it to them.

Oh well, someone get me a Zeitwerk!



ar7iste said:


> Congratulations on the acquisition!
> 
> While I like it, I still can't forgive you for selling the 15202. It was such an incredible piece.
> How does it compare in terms of fitment and comfort on the wrist?


----------



## TedPhatana

In lieu I guess. I was going to pull the trigger on the Duometre, but the dealer, I shall not name names, told me I could get a discount for a wire transfer, then said no. Told me I would be called about a better deal, was not called.

Was kind of mad about it, opportunity gone now. Put money somewhere else.

Oh well, I did really like it.



dbostedo said:


> Is this in lieu of the Duometre? Or did you get that too?


----------



## Watcheroo

Haven't been able to wear anything else since picking this up a couple weeks ago!


----------



## plastique999

ar7iste said:


> Quick question, does the LW wear much bigger than the Duometre? I've never tried a Duometre but most 42+mm watches look big on me, however the LW looks just right, given the style of the case and the absence of lugs.
> 
> Still trying to decide for the next purchase (which will be a "technical" piece).
> 
> All the best,
> A.


I have a small wrist and both felt a tad large but the LW being sporty was ok. The Duometre felt just a tad too big for me for a dress watch. 
Both are very interesting pieces, which I wore on different occasions 

















Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Quantumleap

Delete. Dup. I stink at this!


----------



## Quantumleap

I just came to photobomb! It's high-end, for me!

View attachment 14595841


View attachment 14595845










View attachment 14595847


----------



## nicholascanada

Lovely.


ShanghaiYoon said:


> Lovely watch! I'm also a big fan of Lange's moon phase watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

Overseas, overseas.


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## kennkez




----------



## dbostedo

kennkez said:


> View attachment 14600323


Awesome... one little detail that bugs me. The second timezone hand doesn't quite hide under the main hour hand. I wonder if they considered making it the same shape but a different color (or otherwise differentiating it), a la Moser or Montblanc?


----------



## dbostedo

Seems like a JD day...


----------



## TedPhatana

Now, officially an overseas.


----------



## Henry Horology

Has anyone ever seen the modules to put atop the case for LW?


----------



## Henry Horology

They are no joke monster’s. Altimeter, five computer, too coool!


----------



## TedPhatana

Small wrist, big Cayman account?

You should adopt me!



plastique999 said:


> I have a small wrist and both felt a tad large but the LW being sporty was ok. The Duometre felt just a tad too big for me for a dress watch.
> Both are very interesting pieces, which I wore on different occasions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Ploprof928




----------



## kennkez

Kurono by Hajime Asaoka


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😊😀Sunday🙏🏼✌🖖🏼


----------



## geekycabdriver

monday is coming to an end!


----------



## geekycabdriver

monday is coming to an end! 
View attachment 14619349


----------



## Relo60

b-) Thursday :-!


----------



## ar7iste

Trying to match my sweater with the enamel of the dial. Not sure I found the same tone yet!


----------



## WatchEater666

Monday but...close enough.


----------



## ndrs63

WatchEater666 said:


> Monday but...close enough.


You mean the manufacturing facilities? Absolutely 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Saturday:-!


----------



## Relo60

Good morning:-!


----------



## kennkez




----------



## V25V




----------



## Relo60

JLC goes south for Thanksgiving 🦃🖖🏼


----------



## LARufCTR

incontrol said:


> A perfect watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This gorgeously simple PP totally and completely fulfills the contract between watchmaker and wearer...its simple and clear...no date, no complications...yet built with fantastic attention to detail, quality and a wonderful horological pedigree....just a fantastic piece to constantly admire our most precious commodity..."time"


----------



## TedPhatana

Keep it going!


----------



## brandonskinner

Got to try this on for 10 seconds today... I'm in love








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

brandonskinner said:


> Got to try this on for 10 seconds today... I'm in love
> View attachment 14668299
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


FP Journe?


----------



## alfasud68




----------



## bobernet

alfasud68 said:


> View attachment 14685101


Great looking OC3. I love mine too.


----------



## ar7iste

bobernet said:


> Great looking OC3. I love mine too.


Those are so nice! I am very jealous, they are incredibly pricey now on chrono24 because of the rarity, I hope that BP releases a 40mm version of the fifty fathoms that's not a Limited Edition and not a bathyscaphe.


----------



## alfasud68

Yes, agreed, it's an amazing watch and the photo's don't do it justice. I currently own a few BP's, but this is definitely my favourite. Thinking about sourcing an X-71 for it. Haven't seen one on a steel bracelet yet.


bobernet said:


> Great looking OC3. I love mine too.


----------



## TedPhatana

Black and blue, and all that is new.

HAGW!


----------



## Crunchy

PP 5524R


----------



## Jazzmaster

On the wrist today...


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

5146G today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pj1369

New Bulgari Octo Finissimo Black Ceramic


----------



## TedPhatana

Will try the gator strap soon!


----------



## MrBlahBlah

Speaking of the gator strap....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pj1369

My new favorite.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## pj1369

My new GMT


----------



## nickuk

My bronze Felix-COS has become my daily wearer....plus the crown operated chrono is so easy I have even volunteered my cooking skills occasionally 😇🍾🥃🥂 Happy New Year everyone !!


----------



## apudabam

Celebrated midnight of New Year with this stunning Moser in midnight blue.









I hope this New Year finds all our dreams fulfilled and all wrists beautifully adorned ��������������


----------



## brandonskinner

Found this in the archive today, wouldn't mind wearing this one again









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## R_rated

Can’t take it off since I got it!


----------



## TedPhatana

Congrats!

Thoughts so far?

Worth the wait?

Other comments??



R_rated said:


> Can't take it off since I got it!


----------



## R_rated

TedPhatana said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Thoughts so far?
> 
> Worth the wait?
> 
> Other comments??


I love it. It was totally worth the wait but its just as much about achieving my dream and what that represents as the material value. I can more than double my money overnight if it were just as simple as having another "thing." If that makes sense.


----------



## mark1958

*my double split Lange in Platinum*

Quite a piece.. front and back


----------



## sieglo

Hard act to follow, but today is a Vacheron Overseas day.


----------



## Split sec

Beginning of something


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## R_rated

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14786101
> View attachment 14786103


Is that the fake one? (j/k)


----------



## sieglo

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14786101
> View attachment 14786103


Nice 99.1! That's the watch that got me into watches (mine is #559). Damn you, Dirk Dornblueth!

Here's sort of the scaled down version of the Dornblueth movement....


----------



## sieglo

Vacheron Gen 1 Overseas. Thin as a Royal Oak Jumbo. Wears large for its 37mm size. Fantastic guilloche dial. Cost effective on the used market. And looks great!


----------



## Jazzmaster

Senator Chronograph (Capital Edition)...


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower

better colors, as I think they deserve to be properly pictured


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday😊👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## phubbard

Mine says hello. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sam575

Been wearing this every day over the summer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## joaot

Wearing my Chronoswiss
View attachment skull.jpg


----------



## bassplayrr

double post


----------



## bassplayrr

Double post


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Julien Portside

Good morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

My first post of a watch I own in the high end forum. New arrival, hope this "qualifies":








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiZARD7




----------



## KtWUS

mnf67 said:


> My first post of a watch I own in the high end forum. New arrival, hope this "qualifies":
> View attachment 14858489
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my books, its a resounding yes! Love this model from Blancpain - the nicest rendition of Peseux 7001 I've seen so far, although the one from Gerber gives it a run for the money.


----------



## mnf67

KtWUS said:


> In my books, its a resounding yes! Love this model from Blancpain - the nicest rendition of Peseux 7001 I've seen so far, although the one from Gerber gives it a run for the money.


Thanks, the movement is pretty niceley decorated (and beyond my photo skills):


----------



## bobernet

Daytona today


----------



## bassplayrr

If you're familiar with what a "sleeper" car is, I consider this my sleeper watch. This watch flies way under the radar, rarely peeking out from under the cuff/jacket. As I'm always weary of optics at the office, the Finnisimo draws no unwanted attention.


----------



## mnf67

bassplayrr said:


> If you're familiar with what a "sleeper" car is, I consider this my sleeper watch. This watch flies way under the radar, rarely peeking out from under the cuff/jacket. As I'm always weary of optics at the office, the Finnisimo draws no unwanted attention.


I tried the chrono on at the Bulgari AD here. Its an amazing watch, especially how thin it is and how smart the design is with the pushers acting like a crown guard. I just wish it was a few mm smaller since the square shape and wide bracelet make it wear large for its size anyway.


----------



## Relo60

Happy😊 Sunday HE folks🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## watchdeviant




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bassplayrr

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14878205


I have one of these arriving Wednesday. How do you like yours? This will be my first Grand Seiko (and Springdrive) and I couldn't be more excited! Such a beautiful watch.


----------



## phubbard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bassplayrr

My SBGA211 just arrived today. First Spring Drive. First GS. And I love it.


----------



## Julien Portside

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## lakjat

jforozco said:


> Ha I guess it works, this one should be better quality


That's my grail watch.... absolutely sexy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakjat

R_rated said:


> Can't take it off since I got it!


Beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocieb




----------



## NardinNut




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## mnf67

7002:


----------



## bassplayrr

I realize this is pushing "high end" but I figure the precious metal nudges it over the finish line.

Rolex 116655 rose gold for me today.


----------



## bassplayrr

Watching Drive to Survive season 2 while enjoying the AP 26470. This show makes me want a Richard Mille something fierce.


----------



## R_rated

mnf67 said:


> 7002:


I LOVE that.


----------



## ar7iste

bassplayrr said:


> Watching Drive to Survive season 2 while enjoying the AP 26470. This show makes me want a Richard Mille something fierce.


I feel you, same here.
Wrong date, I must have changed it at the wrong time, but whatever.


----------



## murokello

bassplayrr said:


> Watching Drive to Survive season 2 while enjoying the AP 26470. This show makes me want a Richard Mille something fierce.


 Why so bad picture?


----------



## bassplayrr

murokello said:


> Why so bad picture?


You get what you pay for.

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## R_rated

mnf67 said:


> 7002:


That is a perfect watch! I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Relo60

Happy 😊😄Sunday✌🏼😊🖖🏼

Appreciate the no date especially today:-!


----------



## murokello

bassplayrr said:


> You get what you pay for. Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


 You mean the camera? No worries.


----------



## mnf67

R_rated said:


> That is a perfect watch! I can't find it anywhere.


Thanks, it took a while to find one. I was pretty persistent searching chron24 and using various search criteria because sellers don't always categorize the way you would expect. I'm currently in the same mode trying to locate a certain Roger Dubuis Hommage 37mm- every one I can find was sold a while ago, except, frustratingly, one that sold on ebay in January from a dealer near me in SoCal that I somehow missed.


----------



## GrouchoM

bassplayrr said:


> You get what you pay for.
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


While not a lover of the watch, I really like the photo.

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## dbostedo

murokello said:


> Why so bad picture?


Why is it bad? And why so critical?

I quite like it with a lot of colors and something different. Not every pic needs to be a pure documentary type shot.


----------



## Relo60

😄😊Monday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## eblackmo

R_rated said:


> Is that the fake one? (j/k)


Yes. I made it myself. The hard part was hand engraving the balance cock. That's a little watch humour by the way. ;-P


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Wow...just beautiful


mnf67 said:


> 7002:


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Some amazing watches on this thread - I'm playing the lottery tonight



alex79 said:


> Still this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Enjoy your weekend!









If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## NardinNut

GrouchoM said:


> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


Is that an Erika's Original strap? What size and color version?


----------



## GrouchoM

Yes - 23mm, Mirage (Gray) with a white decorative stripe. 

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## jovani




----------



## NardinNut

GrouchoM said:


> Yes - 23mm, Mirage (Gray) with a white decorative stripe.
> 
> If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


Interesting. I have several of the Mirage, and one with the white strip, but it looks far darker in your pic. Most be lighting. I wish she sold one that dark. It's exactly shade I'm looking for with a dark gray strip for my Bathyscape. She also doesn't sell the 23mm mirage with a dark gray stripe and isn't taking custom orders right now


----------



## GrouchoM

I'll have to check later but I think this one (updated version) is darker than the original version (she updated her production). 

It's later... I don't see a difference.


----------



## jef83

Received mine a few weeks ago, really pleased with the quality!


----------



## eblackmo

jef83 said:


> Received mine a few weeks ago, really pleased with the quality!


That is gorgeous.


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## civiclx

jef83 said:


> Received mine a few weeks ago, really pleased with the quality!





eblackmo said:


> That is gorgeous.


Meh, it's okay.

hehehe, just joking. That is beautiful jef83. Is that your picture or an advertising pic? If that is your pic, you're not an assassin are you?







:-d


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jef83

civiclx said:


> Meh, it's okay.
> 
> hehehe, just joking. That is beautiful jef83. Is that your picture or an advertising pic? If that is your pic, you're not an assassin are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-d


Thanks, it´s mine . Yes, I usually put my leather gloves on and plan my next target - watch purchase that is!

-Jef83


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

Wow 6 in a row without AP / PP

Blancpain x 2
Breguet x 2
Blancpain x 2 

all of them are just gorgeous !!


----------



## mnf67

Keeping the streak alive:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday🙂✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## Mbarmash

TedPhatana said:


> View attachment 14948703


Solid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

Yes I agree 



Mbarmash said:


> Solid.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ieatkows




----------



## NardinNut




----------



## RidingDonkeys




----------



## NardinNut

RidingDonkeys said:


>


I always love seeing a fellow inmate on WUS....

Got a cool watch? Let's see it.
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...-see-it..198518/&share_type=t&link_source=app


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBlahBlah

Vacheron Overseas 4500V










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

🙂😊Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60

Positivity by Incognito 




This will pass??✌????


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seoulwatchguy

Instagram @nywatchcollector


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## casper461

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


 Awful looking watch


----------



## dbostedo

New addition this week!


----------



## GrouchoM

Come on everybody, let's keep our loved ones healthy by keeping them clean.









If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## seoulwatchguy

Instagram @nywatchcollector


----------



## Relo60

😊🙂Saturday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ThomG

Beautiful watch! 😊 Love the engraving on the escapement! 👍


----------



## ThomG

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch! ? Love the engraving on the escapement! ?


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## mikemark

Jazzmaster said:


> View attachment 15005711


This just really does it for me. Great picture quality too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😷🙁Thursday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60

🙂🙁😷Friday🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## seek3r

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Is this the model where the whole dial moves?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

seek3r said:


> Is this the model where the whole dial moves?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


No it's the millenary 4101. Just a 3 hand watch with a unique layout. Nothing special about the time telling functions.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## dbostedo

Jazzmaster said:


> View attachment 15028767


Awesome... likely to be one of my next purchases... but maybe with the blue markings.


----------



## Jazzmaster

dbostedo said:


> Awesome... likely to be one of my next purchases... but maybe with the blue markings.


Excellent -- the blue version is a beauty, as well!


----------



## iggy-th

hundred times of hand washing.
can't be any better choice than rubber strap with 100m water resistant.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

iggy-th said:


> hundred times of hand washing.
> can't be any better choice than rubber strap with 100m water resistant.


That's such a beautiful model. Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

At home bored.


----------



## eblackmo

casper461 said:


> Awful looking watch


What don't you like about it? The GO craftsmanship? Please be specific.


----------



## eblackmo

joaot said:


> Wearing my Chronoswiss
> View attachment 14825121


What was that dial turned/guilloched on? It's gorgeous.


----------



## dbostedo

eblackmo said:


> What was that dial turned/guilloched on? It's gorgeous.


Since Chronoswiss does a lot of hand work, I'd assume it was a rose engine lathe.

https://www.chronoswiss.com/en/company/artists-workshop.html


----------



## mikemark

Jazzmaster said:


> View attachment 15028767


Which model is this? Looks so pretty


----------



## mikemark

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14929025
> View attachment 14929027
> View attachment 14929029


That case back is fuegoooo. Jeez.


----------



## ToBeDetermined

That watch is just right - just right....



Jazzmaster said:


> View attachment 15028767


----------



## Jazzmaster

mikemark said:


> Which model is this? Looks so pretty


That's the Classic Dual Time boutique edition (limited edition of 99)


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Carlowis




----------



## Maverixk

That is a monster of a watch

I met Kari in Basel 2018 and I got the opportunity to mess around with his watches. 

All beautifully done of course.


----------



## dbostedo

Maverixk said:


> That is a monster of a watch
> 
> I met Kari in Basel 2018 and I got the opportunity to mess around with his watches.
> 
> All beautifully done of course.


If you're referring to Kari Voutilainen, and the post by Carlowis above yours... that post isn't a Voutilainen. It's a Breguet I believe.


----------



## ar7iste

dbostedo said:


> If you're referring to Kari Voutilainen, and the post by Carlowis above yours... that post isn't a Voutilainen. It's a Breguet I believe.


Right, it looks like a Breguet 5197 to me, with the characteristic "spiral" dial. I could be wrong. Beautiful nonetheless.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlowis

Very good stop it is a 5197


----------



## Carlowis

(Spot)


----------



## jameswatchsd

Giving the old FF one more spin around the block before it leaves to a new home.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

jameswatchsd said:


> Giving the old FF one more spin around the block before it leaves to a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Are you wearing it after you already sold it? Seems wrong. And risky if so.


----------



## ar7iste

dbostedo said:


> Are you wearing it after you already sold it? Seems wrong. And risky if so.


It's probably not sold yet, but about to be sent for cleaning/selling soon, since he just created an account and is probably waiting to get 100 messages to post in the sales forum.
Cool piece though, not very common.


----------



## dbostedo

Been wearing this a lot lately...


----------



## Helson_hyped

SM-N960U


----------



## jameswatchsd

dbostedo said:


> Are you wearing it after you already sold it? Seems wrong. And risky if so.


Was traded to a dealer. I guess you could say I live life on the edge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbarmash

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Fantastic watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

i'm just a lurker in the High-end department.
it saddens me that Rob/Donut who started this Thread is no longer with us but definitely not forgotten. 10 years later this Post lives on in his Spirit.
he was a true gentleman. generous passionate and kind. i was lucky to meet him at a few GTGs and chat with him about many different subjects.

AWESOME watches fellas :-!. keep'em coming.
RIP Rob


----------



## jameswatchsd

Hamburgers and De Bethune on the menu today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

Work-from-home JD today...


----------



## ar7iste

Grand Feu enamel and guilloche today, with a healthy dose of solid gold. Happy Monday guys!


----------



## furrygoat

Just playing with my phone camera today while wearing my UN.

Feeling a little blue...



http://imgur.com/o2FXETn


----------



## jameswatchsd

Grocery shopping with this guy today...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## collector210

RIP Rob


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

Vacheron Constantin Overseas


----------



## flametop

Trying to sneak in.


----------



## jameswatchsd

flametop said:


> Trying to sneak in.


Always liked these

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdeviant




----------



## ar7iste

Another Linde Werdelin day! Just love it when it’s hot and sunny outside.


----------



## Barge

jameswatchsd said:


> Grocery shopping with this guy today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Grail worthy, well it is my grail. Just a stunning watch.


----------



## xiv




----------



## R_rated

I think most here don’t consider Rolex high end but I think this is a compelling exception


----------



## dbostedo

R_rated said:


> I think most here don't consider Rolex high end but I think this is a compelling exception


I love that watch (prob my favorite Rolex), but it's not at all an exception IMO, unless Rolex somehow does different movement finishing on that version than others.


----------



## _Mechanical_Art_

AP on Miami Blue









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

R_rated said:


> I think most here don't consider Rolex high end but I think this is a compelling exception


High end for me as I have one.

The Blancpain FF Bathyscaphe is another:-!


----------



## R_rated

Relo60 said:


> High end for me as I have one.
> 
> The Blancpain FF Bathyscaphe is another:-!
> 
> View attachment 15200121


I LOVE my BPFF! Service was EXPENSIVE though.... I had a rattle and dropped it off in Mark just before everything shut down and expecting it back this month and 800 later....


----------



## R_rated

Relo60 said:


> High end for me as I have one.
> 
> The Blancpain FF Bathyscaphe is another:-!
> 
> View attachment 15200121


I LOVE my BPFF! Service was EXPENSIVE though.... I had a rattle and dropped it off in Mark just before everything shut down and expecting it back this month and $800 later....


----------



## Roystock

Back in the office after the end of lockdown.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

R_rated, hope you get watch your watch fixed and ready to go👍🏼


----------



## Relo60

Staying positive and hopeful😊✌🏼😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 8past10

My Master Geographic


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ynp

Breguet today.


----------



## eblackmo

Hand made by a small. Family based independent watch maker from Germany. The cock balance is hand engraved. The movement is modified in house and plated in rose gold. The engraving of the brand name and whatnot is also done by hand. Dornbleuth do an extremely small production run each year. Which I guess makes them exclusive/boutique.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## TomTheTank1234

Edit - not sure why it posted twice...


----------



## TomTheTank1234

WOW - what a beauty!! I have long dreamed of owning a Breguet… Sigh!

Out of curiosity - what size wrist do you have?


----------



## brandonskinner

This Austrian beauty









IG thegrailwatch


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Relo60

Blue Monday☺😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## dawalsh13




----------



## wwwppp

what are the chances....


----------



## jameswatchsd

Roystock said:


> Back in the office after the end of lockdown.


An icy beauty!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jameswatchsd

My new baby... Armin Strom Mirrored Force Resonance. The force is strong with this one!

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Just arrived Chopard Classic Racing Superfast. Finally pressed the buy button on this one👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## JD10

jameswatchsd said:


> My new baby... Armin Strom Mirrored Force Resonance. The force is strong with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Man that is a unique and beautiful piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdg2064

Titanium speedy. Love this beauty.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

Haven't had much occassion to actually wear a dress watch lately... but I'm wearing them anyway!


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Not considered high-end by all (many), but to me it is. Happy Independence Day (look carefully, there is red, white and blue in this watch )


----------



## Orsoni

Low-end high-end 😁


----------



## Cincy2

Arnold and Son True Beat skeleton. A little big but a wonderful meditation aid when confronted with stress!


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## JD10

Jazzmaster said:


> View attachment 15334309


What model is this piece?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjl3fw

JLC master ultra thin Perpetual. Full moon time









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

JD10 said:


> What model is this piece?


It's a Master Calendar Meteorite, Model Q1558421


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## JD10

Jazzmaster said:


> It's a Master Calendar Meteorite, Model Q1558421


Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Jazzmaster said:


> It's a Master Calendar Meteorite, Model Q1558421


Been eyeing that one for quite a few years now, the rose-gold version with darker dial even more. Both are beautiful watches.

You guys gave me the inspiration for my swap / "watch for the week" - yet another. albeit different moon phase:


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Wife went high and I went low today.


----------



## Mbarmash

I'll add to the BPFF love on this thread. I had the strap on this morning but felt like classing it up a bit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney

Rick "the classic UN" Denney


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😷Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## IGotId

wwwppp said:


> what are the chances....


Very nice!


----------



## IGotId

dawalsh13 said:


> View attachment 15328857


Very sharp!



tdg2064 said:


> Titanium speedy. Love this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


That's a brilliant blue!



dbostedo said:


> Haven't had much occassion to actually wear a dress watch lately... but I'm wearing them anyway!
> 
> View attachment 15332592


Nice JD! I haven't worn my UN or my Hermes in months! I've been going to the office one day a week the last several weeks after months of telework 5days/week but have been going in casual clothes.


----------



## dbostedo

IGotId said:


> Nice JD! I haven't worn my UN or my Hermes in months! I've been going to the office one day a week the last several weeks after months of telework 5days/week but have been going in casual clothes.


Thanks... and I tend to wear my dress watches with casual clothes fairly often even before all the work-from-home I've been doing.


----------



## TedPhatana

These two.


----------



## ar7iste

TedPhatana said:


> These two.
> View attachment 15360709


Oh mate, you are making me envious! This new bathyscaphe color is incredible, and the ability to support the Great Hammerhead at the same time makes it so wonderful. Grail level watch right there.
And of course, the extreme Lab 2 is just boss.
Congrats!


----------



## TedPhatana

ar7iste said:


> Oh mate, you are making me envious! This new bathyscaphe color is incredible, and the ability to support the Great Hammerhead at the same time makes it so wonderful. Grail level watch right there.
> And of course, the extreme Lab 2 is just boss.
> Congrats!


Thank you so much mate!

I had to jump on it when I saw it, I had the blue dial grey ceramic before but this just felt so special with no date, and sunburst green.  Only 50 pieces helps keep it limited to.

Now I am broke on watches for a while.. LOL

What you are wearing today Sire?

Ted


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

TedPhatana said:


> These two.
> View attachment 15360709
> View attachment 15360709
> View attachment 15360710
> View attachment 15360713
> View attachment 15360714


Amazing. That JLC is such a unique piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Amazing. That JLC is such a unique piece!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you


----------



## ar7iste

TedPhatana said:


> Thank you so much mate!
> 
> I had to jump on it when I saw it, I had the blue dial grey ceramic before but this just felt so special with no date, and sunburst green.  Only 50 pieces helps keep it limited to.
> 
> Now I am broke on watches for a while.. LOL
> 
> What you are wearing today Sire?
> 
> Ted


It is just perfect without the date, and the color combination. If you ever need to get rid of it, or if you want someone to keep an eye on it for you for a year or two, you know where to look 

Since you ask, today I am still wearing my artsy piece that I posted in another thread this week. It just makes me truly happy when I see it, I can't describe this feeling.


----------



## TedPhatana

ar7iste said:


> It is just perfect without the date, and the color combination. If you ever need to get rid of it, or if you want someone to keep an eye on it for you for a year or two, you know where to look
> 
> Since you ask, today I am still wearing my artsy piece that I posted in another thread this week. It just makes me truly happy when I see it, I can't describe this feeling.
> 
> View attachment 15361344
> 
> View attachment 15361346


Nice nice piece!

I love the dial guilloche dial, the movement is stupidly nice. ???

Rare bird this one.

I'll keep you posted about the BP, ????


----------



## watchmatician

Feeling fancy today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

watchmatician said:


> Feeling fancy today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome.


----------



## Pongster

Is GO considered high end?


----------



## dbostedo

Pongster said:


> Is GO considered high end?


I'd say that in general, yes it is.

And nice watch! .... Is that the perpetual calendar?


----------



## Pongster

dbostedo said:


> I'd say that in general, yes it is.
> 
> And nice watch! .... Is that the perpetual calendar?


yes sir. thanks.


----------



## dbostedo

A GO of my own today... EDIT: and I just noticed I need to set the date 










EDIT: fixed it...


----------



## Rdenney

Rick "high end for me" Denney


----------



## IGotId

TedPhatana said:


> These two.
> View attachment 15360709
> View attachment 15360709
> View attachment 15360710
> View attachment 15360713
> View attachment 15360714


You beat me to it! Here's mine:


----------



## IGotId

watchmatician said:


> Feeling fancy today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely watch!


----------



## TedPhatana

IGotId said:


> You beat me to it! Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 15364429


Sorry Sir, 😉😉😉😉


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Sunday 🙏🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## xchen418

A little blue for Monday


----------



## IGotId




----------



## dbostedo

Semi high-end, IMO... but i love the dial.


----------



## Mbarmash

dbostedo said:


> Semi high-end, IMO... but i love the dial.
> 
> View attachment 15382013


I was picking up a watch from repair today. I tried that on. Dangerous. The sixties has such great proportions and super comfortable. That color is exquisite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaiovR

Very cool watch)


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

dbostedo said:


> Semi high-end, IMO... but i love the dial.
> 
> View attachment 15382013


Awesome. Such a unique piece. Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId




----------



## DripCassanova

Got this beauty of a reverso.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Jazzmaster

Still soaking up some summer sun...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dbostedo

GO at the beach (though not ON the beach)...


----------



## Cincy2

I have a love / hate relationship with Ulysse Nardin watches. I've owned a few I ended up trading. This model is a departure from anything else I've seen from the brand. It has a very melodious alarm that reminds me of a pocket watch minute repeater. It also has a dual time feature and a nice big date display. The dial is not printed but has applied markers. It is a great size for me...substantial but not cartoonish. These have been in production for a few years but I don't think they have been commercially successful. I came to that conclusion because mine is new and it is Serial No. 001. Doesn't really matter to me. I enjoy seeing it on my wrist and I never miss a chance to set the alarm.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Cincy2 said:


> I have a love / hate relationship with Ulysse Nardin watches. I've owned a few I ended up trading. This model is a departure from anything else I've seen from the brand. It has a very melodious alarm that reminds me of a pocket watch minute repeater. It also has a dual time feature and a nice big date display. The dial is not printed but has applied markers. It is a great size for me...substantial but not cartoonish. These have been in production for a few years but I don't think they have been commercially successful. I came to that conclusion because mine is new and it is Serial No. 001. Doesn't really matter to me. I enjoy seeing it on my wrist and I never miss a chance to set the alarm.
> 
> View attachment 15420026


Curious, what do you love and hate about UN? The reason I ask is that I am very interested in a few of their discontinued models, and would love to hear from someone who has experience owning multiple of their watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Curious, what do you love and hate about UN? The reason I ask is that I am very interested in a few of their discontinued models, and would love to hear from someone who has experience owning multiple of their watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a former naval officer so I did like (and purchase) models that had Roman Numeral dials that reminded me of ship's chronometers. The numbers were printed on dials and not my favored technique of attached precious metal appliques. The horology was always impressive. Other than Arnold and Son, you can't find more (relatively) affordable tourbillion movements anywhere else. My "hate" declaration was probably overstated. When I found a watch with a more interesting dial and complications, the UN's became trade bait. They are still a great brand and have a variety of models that will appeal to a broad audience.

Cincy


----------



## andsan




----------



## Cicaglisa

Patek Calatrava 3919










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday and last day of August😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## MHe225

Minerva Heritage Ref A 175-A8B powered by Venus 175 movement


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## Reeser1




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

Flinqué enamel Friday.
Edit: better light on my second pic so I am adding it.


----------



## GrouchoM

A bit of glowing lume


----------



## andsan




----------



## dbostedo

JD today, now with matching deployant!


----------



## IGotId

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## IGotId

I've been wearing this since it arrived yesterday:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Buddy2

Blancpain from early days


----------



## mnf67

BP 7002 today;

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayreonaut

Chopard L.U.C Les Classique Ultra Thin


----------



## Reeser1

H. Moser Endeavor Perpetual.


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Relo60

Hello Friday and watch lovers😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ar7iste

New shoes today! Custom strap with custom carbon buckle and Velcro attachment. A ton of fun to wear!


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Orsoni

Low end high end


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## RidingDonkeys

Glad to see this one back.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

RidingDonkeys said:


> Glad to see this one back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


What one?


----------



## RidingDonkeys

dbostedo said:


> What one?


The thread. It had been dormant for a while. I actually checked to see if I was still subscribed last week. But I'm on vacation and don't have a high end with me... otherwise I would have bumped the thread myself.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

RidingDonkeys said:


> The thread. It had been dormant for a while. I actually checked to see if I was still subscribed last week. But I'm on vacation and don't have a high end with me... otherwise I would have bumped the thread myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Ah... I thought you forgot to add a pic of a watch you got back from servicing or something. 

The other problem is there's this thread we're in... and also this one:









Hi-Ends eye candy thread!!!


Hey good folks, was wondering if it would be a good idea to start a thread like this showing all your magnificent hi-ends specimens be it single or group shots, i know some of you posted pics of their beauties on the WRUW threads or Roll Calls, but how about putting them all together in this...




www.watchuseek.com





They both get posts at various times, and I'd love to see them merged.


----------



## middlegear

Laurent Ferrier


----------



## dbostedo




----------



## middlegear

dbostedo said:


> View attachment 15711495


I'm on such a grey dial kick right now (see my LF post just before yours) ... that GO is perfectly in my sweet spot!


----------



## Orsoni

Another low end high end


----------



## ar7iste

A splash of color on this gloomy (and cold) day. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## dbostedo

JD day today...


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Gerald Genta Jump Hour, one of my absolute favorites from the horological pioneer...


----------



## Ghost410

dbostedo said:


> View attachment 15711495


This may have to be my next dress watch, MY GOD! I had my sights set on a JLC master ultra thin moonphase but this has sent me back to the drawing board


----------



## dbostedo

Ghost410 said:


> This may have to be my next dress watch, MY GOD! I had my sights set on a JLC master ultra thin moonphase but this has sent me back to the drawing board


It's a wonderful watch... the backside is even better. Compared to the GO Panomaticlunar, I find the JLC MUT Moon to be pretty boring. Of course, I'd say that in general about the MUT Moon... it didn't wow me in person like in pictures. The GO was the opposite... I liked it in pics, but loved it once I tried it on.

The main detraction on the GO is usually viewed as the thickness. 12.7mm (versus 9.9 for the MUT Moon) is fairly thick, but it hasn't bothered me a bit.


----------



## Ghost410

I need to find my local AD and go handle one of these GOs in the metal this week


----------



## IllCommunication

Ghost410 said:


> I need to find my local AD and go handle one of these GOs in the metal this week


Theyre really impressive, my only complaint on the panolunar is the size. they are awful big for a dress watch. I think they are really a cross between a sports/dress watch


----------



## Ghost410

The real question for me is can it be my only dress watch or will I still end up with the JLC eventually?


----------



## dbostedo

Getting some use out of the dual time hand today...


----------



## ar7iste

Since this thread has not been merged with the "eye candy" thread, I assume they have different objectives, so here's what I'm wearing today. It feels so light on the wrist after spending the last two weeks with a Panerai submersible, I love the fit. Still on the custom Velcro strap for extra comfort.


----------



## Bovet_collector

My daily piece. The Bovet 19Thirty with 7 days power reserve


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Bovet_collector

Weekend chill


----------

